# JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread - Update: WWE trying to pay Mauro to stay quiet



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Credit to: Ronny927, Mra22, CretinHop138, Mordecay


> I have gotten texts and DM's as well as spoken personally to 15 different Justin Roberts who all contacted me after the article I wrote, some literally welling up. Justin was the only one without any interest in going back who would speak publicly. The rest were just thanking me because they went through the same thing.
> 
> It's way worse and well known that I had imagined. It's astonishing.
> 
> Only one of them knew Mauro, only their own experiences.


WON subscribers can view his post here.
http://theboard.f4wonline.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=202303&start=675


> “JBL asked me and my partner to steal [Justin’s] passport, and we didn’t,” John Hennigan (Lucha Underground champion Johnny Mundo) told Deadspin. At the time of the incident, he worked for the WWF as Johnny Nitro, teaming with current WWE producer Joey Mercury as “MNM.” “JBL was one of the main event guys at the time,” he recalled, “and I don’t remember exactly what Justin Roberts did to become the target for the hazing of this specific oversea trip, but JBL asked me and Joey to snag Justin’s passport.”
> 
> Under the circumstances, they had to think it over.
> 
> ...


http://deadspin.com/ex-wweer-on-announcer-jbls-bullying-this-stuff-is-enc-1794126676


JBL calls Roberts an idiot. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850314743306833921
JBL has also posted these tweets, though they have been removed.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850182235802050560
Other accusations: 


> Among some of the more serious accusations against JBL is the claim that he once forced an unnamed wrestler into the shower and told him he was going to sexually assault him. Former WWE Champion Edge has also claimed that Bradshaw "soaped my ass in the shower".
> Mike Bucci, who performed in WWE as Simon Dean, has said that JBL was one of the wrestlers who spearheaded the abuse Chris Kanyon received for being gay. According to Bucci, Layfield would encourage younger guys on the roster to join him in mocking Kanyon's sexuality. Years later, Kanyon— who took his own life in 2010 — would reveal that he unsuccessfully attempted suicide during his time with WWE.


Vince apparently encourages it:


> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter is reporting that JBL’s bullying is actually encouraged in WWE as a way for Chariman Vince McMahon to weed out the people he thinks aren’t tough enough for the wrestling business.
> 
> “Everyone knows how tight Layfield is with Vince McMahon. The belief across-the-board is Layfield’s weeding out those who can’t take it comes from above.”


http://www.gerweck.net/2017/04/08/claim-jbls-bullying-encouraged-by-vince-mcmahon/

Charles Robinson story:











> Anderson: "I read something where he told Justin Roberts to go kill himself, everyday. He would say stuff like that, but the minute somebody would fire back at him, or just no-sell it, [they'll] be fine. He wouldn't keep hammering... I'm not saying that his way is right, but people are really, really sensitive nowadays for that reason."
> 
> Daivari: "Whenever I hear about John being a bully to whoever, and the specific names that come out, it's because the person he was quote-unquote bullying was trying so hard to get over with him. Like, dude, not everybody is gonna like you. Maybe [John] doesn't like you, you don't have to prove a point and defend [yourself]. If he says you're a dork and he hates you, you don't have to prove to him that you're not a dork and he should like you. Just let it go."
> 
> ...


Update 4/13 - Dave Meltzer



> At press time, neither Ranallo nor WWE have made any statements on the case past WWE saying Ranallo is under contract through 8/12. Ranallo’s contract doesn’t allow him to give unauthorized interviews on WWE and the belief is that WWE is working hard to come to a settlement that would include an agreement that he not publicly talk about the issue.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

By 15 different Justin Roberts, I gather he means 15 different people who went through the same shit.

This is all starting to look real bad for JBL. Wouldnt be surprised to see him fired after this. This story is getting too big.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

People starting to speak up on JBL....... good for them and I hope this story blows up enough to get him fired or the very least taken off of TV


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Replace JBL with Big Show.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Worst case scenario here is that if Vince truly is the one giving the orders on this shit and the pressure builds for him to fire JBL that he isn't going to be able to just fire him. Too much of a chance he will spill it all as he's probably proud of this type of shit. What will likely happen is that JBL walks away from this with a huge check in his pocket buying his silence. Rewarded for this behavior. Obviously we would never know of this if it were to happen but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



Sweggeh said:


> By 15 different Justin Roberts, I gather he means 15 different people who went through the same shit.
> 
> This is all starting to look real bad for JBL. Wouldnt be surprised to see him fired after this. This story is getting too big.


Such poor timing, he was finally starting to shape up his announcing. I finally liked to listen to him.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Why hasn't JBL been dealt with. I think more people should speak up on WWE. He came across as a bit of a twat at the hall of fame, saying the old guys need to know when to shut up. Fuck him.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



3ddie93 said:


> Why hasn't JBL been dealt with. *I think more people should speak up on WWE.* He came across as a bit of a twat at the hall of fame, saying the old guys need to know when to shut up. Fuck him.


Most of them are probably scared to speak up because the WWE might never bring them back.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

You'd think all it'd take is for someone to write BA* an email concering all this JBL stuff for BA* to challenge WWE on the matter, unless BA* is so desperate that they'd overlook actual bullying just to retain access to WWE and its personalities.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Someone need's to get a #firejbl trend going


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

If vince has any balls he will fire JBL, otherwise whats the point of this "be a star" bullshit.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

nothing would make me happier than seeing JBL fired.

spoiler alert..........he wont


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Yeah, I just read that article. Time for WWE to fire this POS.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

JBL is not needed anymore. Time to get rid of him


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> If vince has any balls he will fire JBL, otherwise whats the point of this "be a star" bullshit.


Hopefully this implicates Vince too, forcing him to retire. Getting those two out would make the WWE a better place straight away


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Good. JBL can go hang out with Bill DeMott.

However, I also think Dave from Oakland is working an angle in that he judged the temperature of the room incorrectly when he wrote his first article and is now trying to position himself firmly in the anti-bullying/anti-JBL camp.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

If this was an isolated incident, I'd back off and wait to hear his side. But when it's this widespread and over such a long period of time, it's safe to say the guy is just a bully. If these stories are true, then he's a top cunt.


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

I'm glad I've been booing him for 3 straight years. Every time he comes out to a big pop I just shake my head


----------



## SuperRomanation (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

So he says, while producing no proof or names. Keep in mind this guy hates JBL to the core, always buried him to shit. Not defending JBL but Meltzer is a total hypocrite who plays bias to keep his customer base happy. 

photo hosting


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

I enjoy watching JBL the character but I don't like hearing about the man being a bully. I also think a man should have the balls to defend himself against said bullying.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Be a star! Carny wankers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

The day JBL goes I'll do the Blue Meanie dance. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Get rid of the cunt.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Twitter needs to get a hold of this and trend #FireJBL. It may sound stupid, but it's twitter that created the "women's revolution", and if enough eyes are on this they could feel pressured into getting rid of him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

They should fire JBL just because he sucks at his job, but now they have an even better reason.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

If this ruffles the feathers of a sponsor WWE might have no other choice


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

I hope they fire him.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

JBL even refutes the rumours about justin roberts by calling him "an idiot" 

the guy doesnt know how to not lash out at people, shouldve gone ages ago.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

It doesn't matter if JBL gets fired or not seeing as this is the mentality from Vince himself. If JBL goes, he'll just find someone else to do the same thing


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

*I've partaken in a fair bit of hazing in my day but there's a line that you shouldn't cross because then the good humour just completely goes. JBL is looking absolutely terrible at the moment. Surely he wont be with the WWE too much longer if more people speak out.*


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



xvampmanx said:


> Replace JBL with Big Show.


God no! Get rid of JBL, sure, but don't please keep Big Show away from TV forever. 



UniversalGleam said:


> JBL even refutes the rumours about justin roberts by calling him "an idiot"
> 
> the guy doesnt know how to not lash out at people, shouldve gone ages ago.


LOL. I know. I saw that tweet and thought, "Jesus, JBL, you're not doing yourself any favours".


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Nobody's gonna fire Bradshaw, especially an employer like Vince McMahon, who appreciates loyalty and faithful service.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

15 more people? 

Yeah, good luck hiding from this one WWE.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

If Vince decided to remove JBL from commentary he'll just gives him a backstage role, or a Performance Centre trainer allowing him to abuse the new talents. Vince seems to like that.

Wanna make it to the WWE? You gotta get past JBL! :vince5


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

somebody on twitter posted a .gif of bart gunn knocking out JBL at brawl for all today, quite satisfying.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



SuperRomanation said:


> So he says, while producing no proof or names. Keep in mind this guy hates JBL to the core, always buried him to shit. Not defending JBL but Meltzer is a total hypocrite who plays bias to keep his customer base happy.
> 
> photo hosting


The Japanese do there shit to train and test the kids (ans save money by not hiring a ring crew ) their shit has a start and a finish.

JBL does it because he's a jackass who gets off on it and he doesn't stop until the guy leaves, gets fired, or has an apparent break down like Mauro


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

_*Sadly the company doesn't have the stones to fire his ass after all the shit has done to people in the past and now present. *_


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

I've heard many, many horror stories about JBL as well. I wish he would've tried that crap on someone like Haku.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



xvampmanx said:


> Replace JBL with Big Show.


I've never had that thought put into my head but Show would be a GREAT color man. He's really funny and if they loosened the strings on him he would be awesome.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



Lariat.Tubman said:


> Nobody's gonna fire Bradshaw, especially an employer like Vince McMahon, who appreciates loyalty and faithful service.


I'm sure the sponsors will have a big say in JBL's future, and Vince takes their opinion over loyalty and faithful service.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Can someone post list of things JBL has done to others besides fingering someone's asshole with soap. Don't really want hear about that.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Woah, this is getting big.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Just unleash Bas Rutten on JBL. Everything should be fine after.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



T0M said:


> If this was an isolated incident, I'd back off and wait to hear his side. But when it's this widespread and over such a long period of time, it's safe to say the guy is just a bully. If these stories are true, then he's a top cunt.


Hell, this isn't even confined to just backstage stuff. Fans can plainly see it throughout history. Look at what he and Farooq did to Public Enemy in that match on Heat in March, 1999. Or what he did to Blue Meanie at ONS. Or how he and Farooq totally stiffed O'Haire and Palumbo when they debuted and he almost broke O'Haire's neck powerbombing him through a table (look at how his head hit the mat). Or when the APA gave Perry Saturn a receipt for him shooting on Mike Bell, again with JBL almost murdering Saturn with a powerbomb.

He's always been a fucking prick. But Vince likes bullies because he respects their strength (not to mention he's also a bully). Hence, JBL has a job. However, I suppose one not totally terrible thing about this movement towards being ultra PC is that hopefully, it'll make enough of a commotion to get him canned.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

The fact that WWE are even protecting JBL is disgusting and you know they are, JBL is good friends with Dunn, Hayes and Vince the higher ups love him and will probably not take any action, and that's what pisses me of the most.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



KO Bossy said:


> Hell, this isn't even confined to just backstage stuff. Fans can plainly see it throughout history. Look at what he and Farooq did to Public Enemy in that match on Heat in March, 1999. Or what he did to Blue Meanie at ONS. Or how he and Farooq totally stiffed O'Haire and Palumbo when they debuted and he almost broke O'Haire's neck powerbombing him through a table (look at how his head hit the mat). Or when the APA gave Perry Saturn a receipt for him shooting on Mike Bell, again with JBL almost murdering Saturn with a powerbomb.
> 
> He's always been a fucking prick. But Vince likes bullies because he respects their strength (not to mention he's also a bully). Hence, JBL has a job. *However, I suppose one not totally terrible thing about this movement towards being ultra PC is that hopefully, it'll make enough of a commotion to get him canned.*


I'll be that person: a woman will have to come forward. I believe Justin Roberts but right now, he's the only one going on the record. Everyone else is in the shadows. A woman, especially a certain one who can immediately lend herself to sympathy, can be the "perfect victim", so to speak. 

As you and others have said, Vince knows and most likely gives his approval. If JBL leaves, he's not leaving without a check for his silence.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Just fire JBL once and for all.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



Empress said:


> I'll be that person: a woman will have to come forward. I believe Justin Roberts but right now, he's the only one going on the record. Everyone else is in the shadows. A woman, especially a certain one who can immediately lend herself to sympathy, can be the "perfect victim", so to speak.
> 
> As you and others have said, Vince knows and most likely gives his approval. If JBL leaves, he's not leaving without a check for his silence.


Hmm I dunno about that. I mean...if there is a woman who can help strengthen the case, I agree, she can be the "perfect victim". Then again, considering how "manly" he carries himself, I dunno if JBL would find any sport in picking on women. Not to say he didn't since there's no proof, he certainly may have, but I think for him, he gets off picking on weaker men. With all the hooplah made today about cyber bullying and bullying in schools, its become somewhat of a hot topic. I'm hoping that despite all the macho bullshit of the past where the mentality its just guys being guys, and you're obligated to be a jerk because you have testicles, enough people will not only step forward to back Roberts up, but also a bunch of people in the media will make a stink to the point where it catches wildfire. Even better, maybe some of WWE's sponsors will pull out. I don't think they'd want to be involved with a company that publicly promotes an anti-bully campaign but backstage is supportive of it. That's a PR disaster. If that happened at a company like...I dunno, Warner Bros. or some multi-billion dollar, much more recognizable company, you'd have people protesting and boycotting their movies. Maybe it'll happen with the Fed, who knows?

And again, while the people who contacted Meltzer may be in the shadows, there's video evidence of JBL bullying and legitimately trying to hurt people over the past almost 20 years. Its not just confined to backstage, the audience can see it, so its not something you can easily sweep under the rug. Its evident on camera that it has happened, and that's enough for the court of public opinion to cast judgment. Here's hoping the verdict causes Vince to give JBL his walking papers and (fingers crossed) a swift kick in the ass with a spiked boot.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

We may need a megathread, this JBL shit is snowballing.

http://deadspin.com/ex-wweer-on-announcer-jbls-bullying-this-stuff-is-enc-1794126676



> “JBL asked me and my partner to steal [Justin’s] passport, and we didn’t,” John Hennigan (Lucha Underground champion Johnny Mundo) told Deadspin. At the time of the incident, he worked for the WWF as Johnny Nitro, teaming with current WWE producer Joey Mercury as “MNM.” “JBL was one of the main event guys at the time,” he recalled, “and I don’t remember exactly what Justin Roberts did to become the target for the hazing of this specific oversea trip, but JBL asked me and Joey to snag Justin’s passport.”
> 
> Under the circumstances, they had to think it over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

God damn, is there anyone in WWE who hasnt been victimized by JBL?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



KO Bossy said:


> Hmm I dunno about that. I mean...if there is a woman who can help strengthen the case, I agree, she can be the "perfect victim". Then again, considering how "manly" he carries himself, I dunno if JBL would find any sport in picking on women. Not to say he didn't since there's no proof, he certainly may have, but I think for him, he gets off picking on weaker men. With all the hooplah made today about cyber bullying and bullying in schools, its become somewhat of a hot topic. I'm hoping that despite all the macho bullshit of the past where the mentality its just guys being guys, and you're obligated to be a jerk because you have testicles, enough people will not only step forward to back Roberts up, but also a bunch of people in the media will make a stink to the point where it catches wildfire. *Even better, maybe some of WWE's sponsors will pull out. I don't think they'd want to be involved with a company that publicly promotes an anti-bully campaign but backstage is supportive of it. That's a PR disaster.* If that happened at a company like...I dunno, Warner Bros. or some multi-billion dollar, much more recognizable company, you'd have people protesting and boycotting their movies. Maybe it'll happen with the Fed, who knows?
> 
> And again, while the people who contacted Meltzer may be in the shadows, there's video evidence of JBL bullying and legitimately trying to hurt people over the past almost 20 years. Its not just confined to backstage, the audience can see it, so its not something you can easily sweep under the rug. Its evident on camera that it has happened, and that's enough for the court of public opinion to cast judgment. Here's hoping the verdict causes Vince to give JBL his walking papers and (fingers crossed) a swift kick in the ass with a spiked boot.


This is currently happening to Bill O'Reilly. Much like JBL, he has been accused of harassment. It's an open secret but this week, at least 50 advertisers have left the show. Vince has luck on his side that this hasn't blown up in the mainstream. JBL's actions, especially with Vince's wink and nod, are really more offensive with this Be A Star campaign. WWE's whole approach to philanthropy is gross but that's another rant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

It's a federal crime.. Though I'm sure the statute's passed, still.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Right, Brock Lesnar and Braun Strowman need to teach JBL a lesson. I wonder what CM Punk was gonna say about Vince and the anti bullying thing before they cut his mic. Obviously Mundo has no intention to return to WWE as well if he's exposing Vince too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

I find it odd on why jomo waited so long to say this about jbl. I hate when bandwagon stories about an individual because of the alleged bully he's doing to Mauro. If joey styles can knock him out why can't nobody else?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

WWE should sign Steve Blackman back and put him in a shoot match with JBL.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



T0M said:


> If this was an isolated incident, I'd back off and wait to hear his side. But when it's this widespread and over such a long period of time, it's safe to say the guy is just a bully. If these stories are true, then he's a top cunt.


On one had, I don't work there, so I can't be sure, but Meltz is probably not talking out of his ass. That many people? Yeah, I think it's true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Looks like this is starting to gain some traction. Would be great to see it continue enough to get him fired.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Top WWE employees have no common decency, so they won't fire JBL purely based on empathy for the people who put up with his bullshit. 

They do love presenting themselves as a respectable entertainment company, though. If push comes to shove, they'll do it for image reasons and nothing more. They need to expunge the old-timers because they are seriously holding the business back.

Fuck the cunts who enable this trash.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Sweggeh said:


> God damn, is there anyone in WWE who hasnt been victimized by JBL?


Even JBL's been bullied by JBL at this point. Probably wakes up every morning to shout derrogatory slurs at his reflection in the bathroom mirror.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Dr. Middy said:


> WWE should sign Steve Blackman back and put him in a shoot match with JBL.


With Ken Shamrock and Bas Rutten as the refs :booklel


----------



## SuperRomanation (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



3ddie93 said:


> I wonder what CM Punk was gonna say about Vince and the anti bullying thing before they cut his mic..


Son, you just got worked. :goldberg


----------



## SuperRomanation (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Dr. Middy said:


> WWE should sign Steve Blackman back and put him in a shoot match with JBL.


That actually happened. No Joke. 

Here's what happened: 



> *At Kansas City airport, Steve and I were waiting around when Bradshaw came over. It was an early morning flight and John was still drunk from the night before. He started patting Steve’s ass. Steve said, “John, I don’t play that shit, knock it off.” John patted him again. And again. Steve was getting brutally pissed. He told him, “John, next time you do that, I’m going to knock your fucking teeth out.” So, of course, John did it again. Steve whipped around and backhanded Bradshaw, popping him with jabs in the face.
> 
> John started swinging and missing, and his head was snapping back with each of Steve’s jabs. Steve stepped back, planning to kick Bradshaw’s knees out, but he got his leg caught in a bag handle. Al Snow and I grabbed Steve, Ron Simmons grabbed John, and we pulled them apart. John was walking back and forth like a bandy rooster, looking to fight. Before we left, Steve told him, “I’m going to fucking kill you.” He meant it too.
> 
> ...


Blackman was a total badass.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Didn't JBL get knocked out by two guys who were significantly smaller than him?

Bart Gunn (not that much smaller I'd say 5'11") beat him on TV in that Brawl for All (he wasn't exactly rewarded for that).

Joey Styles, I forgot how it happened but this was popular.

So if he got knocked out by these two smaller guys, how on earth does he still get to play the bully? How does Vince see him as an enforcer?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

No one should be surprised by any of this.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



> That’s when I knew there was no sympathy in that company. This stuff is encouraged.


I hope people don't gloss over this. We all know JBL is an asshole, but the fact that Vince and probably other higher-ups encourage this stuff is disgusting. 

Absolute disgust.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

I have a feeling JBL is the kinda guy who picks on someone weaker than himself over and over until they retaliate physically, and then he takes it as a license to brutalize them, because they started it, after all. A guy like Joey Styles was lucky to knock him out, but if he hadn't, then a drunk JBL would've bloodied him worse than the Blue Meanie.

And his "anti-energy drink" product was absolute shit. Not exactly relevant to the thread but it bears mentioning because fuck JBL and fuck his stupid "Drank" bullshit.










Look at this garbage. What MAN would drink that shit?


----------



## Will Thompson (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Man JBL does come across as an asshole here. It is depressing to hear that Vince and the management have let him get away with such shit for such a long time. I hope more wrestlers come out against him and this becomes so big that the WWE have no alternative but to fire him. That is the least he deserves. Be A star my ass.....


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Why hasn't JBL been fired? Because he's an investing savant and he's making a lot of rich people even richer.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



A PG Attitude said:


> Someone need's to get a #firejbl trend going





What A Maneuver said:


> Twitter needs to get a hold of this and trend #FireJBL. It may sound stupid, but it's twitter that created the "women's revolution", and if enough eyes are on this they could feel pressured into getting rid of him.


Loath Twitter, but I'd be halfway tempted revisit it just to take part.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



KO Bossy said:


> Hell, this isn't even confined to just backstage stuff. Fans can plainly see it throughout history. Look at what he and Farooq did to Public Enemy in that match on Heat in March, 1999. Or what he did to Blue Meanie at ONS. Or how he and Farooq totally stiffed O'Haire and Palumbo when they debuted and he almost broke O'Haire's neck powerbombing him through a table (look at how his head hit the mat). Or when the APA gave Perry Saturn a receipt for him shooting on Mike Bell, again with JBL almost murdering Saturn with a powerbomb.


Lisa "Ivory" Moretti has confirmed in an interview with Kayfabe Commentaries another instance where JBL deliberately concussed an enhancement talent who was getting a tryout at a house show.

This pattern of malicious behavior along with his alcoholic dependency hints pretty heavily that JBL has mental illness of his own he should be working out. Something tells me Bradshaw's daddy beat him.

Not saying that excuses him, if anything the fact other people have had worse upbringings and didn't turn to molesting grown men shows he's just a garbage man.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



Sweggeh said:


> By 15 different Justin Roberts, I gather he means 15 different people who went through the same shit.
> 
> This is all starting to look real bad for JBL. Wouldnt be surprised to see him fired after this. This story is getting too big.


GOOD. Aside from being a CUNT, the commentary booth would be VASTLY improved without JBL and his constantly botching, slurring brain damaged dumb ass.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

If this catches like wildfire and spreads beyond the wrestling world, I could see WWE letting Bradshaw go to avoid bad press.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Is it really that surprising? JBL is the same guy that legit beat the shit out of the Blue Meanie for no reason at One Night Stand.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



xvampmanx said:


> Replace JBL with Big Show.


This, Big Show IMO has good mic skills, is charismatic and I feel would be a good color commentator.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Mauro Ranallo, the best play by play commentator WWE have had since JR, is gone because of JBL and his heinous antics.

Can't imagine Renee Young is happy about that, considering that she's a close friend of Mauro and is actually the one who suggested bringing him in. 

Food for thought.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Yeah as bad as JBL is, and he's an awful human being. Vince is just as bad if not worse for allowing this shit to happen in his company.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

CM Punk told us Before his mic got cut off.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

JBL gets fired fox will hire him. He's seems kinda smart with politics.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

How could I forget this display of professionalism from JBL:






Swell guy.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

"The Hardcore Truth"

Go read that book and don't just stick your head in the sand.

JBL isn't always the blame of everything.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

How do you think until they yank the episode of WWE Storytime that goes on about all the "fun pranks" that everybody played on each other?

I seem to recall it made a point of talking about Vince as the leader (I believe that was in the context of a story about Vince staging a fake arrest of a wrestler).


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Isn't WWE publicly traded? I would think all this coming out would hurt that. No? But sadly only way WWE would get rid of JBL is if sponsors pulled out


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



3ddie93 said:


> Obviously Mundo has no intention to return to WWE as well if he's exposing Vince too.


The great thing is that he doesn't need to for financial reasons, thanks to him having established himself as one of LU and AAA's biggest stars. :sk



ShowStopper said:


> Looks like this is starting to gain some traction. Would be great to see it continue enough to get him fired.


While I enjoyed Bradshaw's WWE Title run and some of his commentary, he's gotten away with too much fuckery for too long. Dude needs to be shitcanned like DeMott.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

vince is funny. I think jbl just want only tough ppl in the businsess so if u fight back, don't do what he wants, he can respect u as a man


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Honestly, this is not even a surprise.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



3ddie93 said:


> Right, Brock Lesnar and Braun Strowman need to teach JBL a lesson. I wonder what CM Punk was gonna say about Vince and the anti bullying thing before they cut his mic. Obviously Mundo has no intention to return to WWE as well if he's exposing Vince too.


Punk continued on when he was back. Said that Vince was one of the biggest bullies he had ever met. Shat on him for it. Wish he went harder but considering his openness on the mic was encouraged, had he gone too far he'd of lost it all. What little Punk was given at the time considering they weren't gonna run with him and wanted Sheamus/Cena and co. instead.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Damn, JBL is a bad person IRL. That's a shame.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Last time this happened with Huge Morris he ended up getting canned. JBL is more visible but hopefully it'll end up the same way. Ever since he stopped being Bradshaw he's been a useless fucking dildo.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Sweggeh said:


> God damn, is there anyone in WWE who hasnt been victimized by JBL?


JBL? :draper2


No, wait. He abused part of his body while looking at manly women. So I guess the answer is....no?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> I hope people don't gloss over this. We all know JBL is an asshole, but the fact that Vince and probably other higher-ups encourage this stuff is disgusting.
> 
> Absolute disgust.


Bill DeMott's cruelty.

JBL's bullying.

HHH's burying.

Johnny Ace's sexism.

Michael PS Hayes' racism.

Stephanie McMahon's bullshit.

Vince McMahon's encouragement of all of the above.

Looks over substance.

Drug excuses, alcohol abuses.

Carnies. Carnies at the helm. A company that pretends to be professional but really is just a sad pathetic group of pieces of shit with a lot of money that throw their weight around and get away with it because they found a way to manipulate the world into giving them a small measure of continued success.

Stop watching, stop buying the programs, don't pay for the network, don't buy the merch, stop giving them your money, and tell them to fuck off.

Like the fans chanted at Raw, "We don't matter". Not if you're giving them support of any sort.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

https://community.wwe.com/diversity/partners?page=3

Here are their Be A Star partners.
Get this relic from the carny days out of here. We heard the Bill DeMott stories. It's not pleasant to be bullied when you are in a vulnerable position, and it holds a lot of talent down. 

Make some noise on Twitter, Facebook, etcetera.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Have no clue what this thread is about. Don't want to join a site to read about it either.


----------



## CaptainCharisma20 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

who cares, JBL is awesome


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



CaptainCharisma20 said:


> who cares, JBL is awesome


In what way? His slurring? His terrible dated references most of his audience doesn't get? His fugly, smug face? His shitty bullying?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



Genetically Superior said:


> Worst case scenario here is that if Vince truly is the one giving the orders on this shit and the pressure builds for him to fire JBL that he isn't going to be able to just fire him. Too much of a chance he will spill it all as he's probably proud of this type of shit. What will likely happen is that JBL walks away from this with a huge check in his pocket buying his silence. Rewarded for this behavior. Obviously we would never know of this if it were to happen but it wouldn't surprise me.


JBL would end up being offed by some cancer out of nowhere. Not long after he rode off into the sunset.

Vince wouldn't take any chances.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Does anyone have a link to the video of JBL and Blue Meanie? All I can find is 15 min long video of a brawl with 100 guys in it.


----------



## CaptainCharisma20 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



MontyCora said:


> In what way? His slurring? His terrible dated references most of his audience doesn't get? His fugly, smug face? His shitty bullying?


BEST HEEL EVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Sweggeh said:


> God damn, is there anyone in WWE who hasnt been victimized by JBL?


_The Undertaker_


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



DeadGirl Inc said:


> _The Undertaker_


They are friends 


LPPrince said:


> Bill DeMott's cruelty.
> 
> JBL's bullying.
> 
> ...


Not all concrete facts


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



SuperRomanation said:


> That actually happened. No Joke.
> 
> Here's what happened:
> 
> ...


He done nothing and you consider him a badass. 

I've just realised that by me not resorting to violence against people that have annoyed me...I am a badass.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Yeah as bad as JBL is, and he's an awful human being. Vince is just as bad if not worse for allowing this shit to happen in his company.


Dude, Vince doesn't allow it to happen. He _encourages_ it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jay Valero said:


> Dude, Vince doesn't allow it to happen. He _encourages_ it.


Yup. 

It's not like he turns a bad eye to it, if someone was to come to him complaining about bullying it would probabaly think less of that superstar. That they have no balls. 

I mean look how long it took for them to finally fire Demott even though we kept hearing stories from way back in the OVW days.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



Six18 said:


> "The Hardcore Truth"
> 
> Go read that book and don't just stick your head in the sand.
> 
> JBL isn't always the blame of everything.


Yeah, I'm not doing that.

Want to share some bullet points?


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

If JBL really thinks he is a tough guy, he should get into brawls for real in the ring maybe they could call it "Brawl for All". He could show the whole world really how tough he is. Wait that happened and he got his ass kicked! Hope this piece of shit gets the Benoit treatment.....This is worse than what Hogan did/said in the privacy of his home and I am not even a Hogan mark!


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

I'm not condoning what JBL did in any way, but this is typically what happens in male dominated professions. Once upon a time, I worked at a car lot, which are always dominated by men, and pranks were not only common, but encouraged. We never did anything to the extent of what JBL has done, but it was not uncommon for you to get the lights turned off in the bathroom, while you were dropping a deuce, or having a balloon hooked to the back of your belt loop, using a folded paperclip as the hook. Not only did salesmen do it, but so did managers. It's very juvenile, but again, that's the culture. Hearing how VKM thought it was funny doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



TheNightmanCometh said:


> I'm not condoning what JBL did in any way, but this is typically what happens in male dominated professions. Once upon a time, I worked at a car lot, which are always dominated by men, and pranks were not only common, but encouraged. We never did anything to the extent of what JBL has done, but it was not uncommon for you to get the lights turned off in the bathroom, while you were dropping a deuce, or having a balloon hooked to the back of your belt loop, using a folded paperclip as the hook. Not only did salesmen do it, but so did managers. It's very juvenile, but again, that's the culture. Hearing how VKM thought it was funny doesn't surprise me.


So...you wanted to brag about having a summer job? Good for you, kid.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Starting to remind me of when Bill DeMott had all the stories come out at once and they fired him or he left or whatever happened. I really fucking hope the same shit happens with JBL - though I feel unless a woman comes out and says something it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

If this makes mainstream news then JBL is done. No way Vince can protect him then.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Erik. said:


> Starting to remind me of when Bill DeMott had all the stories come out at once and they fired him or he left or whatever happened. I really fucking hope the same shit happens with JBL - though I feel unless a woman comes out and says something it isn't going to happen.


It was definitely the accusations from female talents that put DeMott in the grave. No one in the company really cared about the sexual harassment stories with DeMott and Enzo and numerous other male talents. It was when the sexual harassment against the female talents came out, that he was good as gone.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Desecrated said:


> It was definitely the accusations from female talents that put DeMott in the grave. No one in the company really cared about the sexual harassment stories with DeMott and Enzo and numerous other male talents. It was when the sexual harassment against the female talents came out, that he was good as gone.


Because we live in a world where when women get victimized by someone everybody generally loses their minds but if men are getting victimized generally either no one gives a fuck or they care just enough to call that man weak.

Hence why so few of the guys open up about this kind of thing in not just wrestling but in real life.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



LPPrince said:


> Because we live in a world where when women get victimized by someone everybody generally loses their minds but if men are getting victimized generally either no one gives a fuck or they care just enough to call that man weak.
> 
> Hence why so few of the guys open up about this kind of thing in not just wrestling but in real life.


You'd imagine that people who have been bullied in the past would feel empathy towards the victims of another bully, regardless of sex, but in-cases throughout real-life it's weirdly more complex. Some are drawn into the power of the bully and believe that is how you should act to someone below you and so on. Others are just more straight-out of the pages of stockholm syndrome.

It isn't my place to say how people should feel and act but it's very frustrating to see this come out in waves once someone else has been strong enough to shatter the glass ceiling. There are numerous talents who have been abused by JBL and many more wrestlers as you roll back into the 80s and 70s. So why does it start with a ring-announcer and a commentator in 2017?

As many others have said in the numerous threads on JBl, fucking carnies.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Desecrated said:


> You'd imagine that people who have been bullied in the past would feel empathy towards the victims of another bully, regardless of sex, but in-cases throughout real-life it's weirdly more complex. Some are drawn into the power of the bully and believe that is how you should act to someone below you and so on. Others are just more straight-out of the pages of stockholm syndrome.
> 
> It isn't my place to say how people should feel and act but it's very frustrating to see this come out in waves once someone else has been strong enough to shatter the glass ceiling. There are numerous talents who have been abused by JBL and many more wrestlers as you roll back into the 80s and 70s. So why does it start with a ring-announcer and a commentator in 2017?
> 
> As many others have said in the numerous threads on JBl, fucking carnies.


Life. Men and women both look down on guys who claim to be victims of others.

There's a perception that men have to be strong, stand up for themselves, be in charge, etc etc. None of those are bad things, but not everyone's equipped with those capabilities.

So when a guy gets bullied, even the people that'll go on social media saying things like, "Equality! Peace for all! You can be whatever you want to be! No hate!" will still think, "What, he couldn't stand up for himself?"

Women are often perceived as needing help when bad things happen to them whereas guys should just "deal with it". Its why there's so many places for women to go get help after a rape whereas guys tend to not talk about it to anyone. Its why ovarian cancer gets multiple times the funding for finding a cure and raising awareness than testicular cancer. Its why women often get to keep their kids in divorce proceedings. Its why girls are generally getting better opportunities coming out of school now. Hell, girls are doing better in school than boys at the moment.

Its a shame because there's too many cases in life where a woman will ask for help and everyone within earshot will jump in to assist but if a guy does in the same situation all they'll get is a "do it yourself".

Men must be self sufficient in mind, body, social skills, finances, and hell, life in general. If one isn't, he's "beta" or "weak" or "a pussy", that last one being further proof of how the perception is fucked as its implying a guy that can't do it all himself is more like a woman and that women absolutely can't handle their own shit solo.

I'll give a hypothetical linked to a real thing. Paige and Del Rio. Know how it looks like Paige is maybe being controlled by Del Rio? There are plenty of people that don't give a fuck, but also plenty that are concerned for her health and want her to get away from him. Reverse the roles and just about everybody would be laughing at Del Rio for how the fuck he'd let Paige control his life and would offer no support towards helping his situation.

Life can be terrible for women, but never forget that its just as bad for guys too. Just in different ways.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Good on them for not doing it. The line about Vince encouraging it says it all really. If they fire JBL it'll only be because the story got out. And the same company is running anti-bulling campaigns. :bs:


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Wow, a man who once "soaped up" another guy in the showers against his will is a bully. Who knew?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

This is spreading like wild fire. Won't be surprised if this asshole is fired sooner rather than later.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



wwe9391 said:


> This is spreading like wild fire. Won't be surprised if this asshole is fired sooner rather than later.


Vince has done a pretty good job of ignoring it so far.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

mundos a cuck pass it on


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

This is the problem with this generation of "wrestlers" EVERYONES A BIG GIANT PUSSY. Everyone knows JBL is a true bad ass. He has been known to sock people in the face for talking shit, he doesn't take shit from fans, other wrestlers, and people in general. 

Wahhh JBL didn't kiss my ass Wahh I'm going to start a twitter trend to ruin this mans job and live. Fuck off. Instead of starting a twitter trend go read a book, get some exercise ya neckbeards, look for a job or a better one, who the fuck cares he was mean to some people, HOW THE FUCK DOES it affect YOUR LIFE??? Hint, it doesn't. 

Some of you SJWs need to take a few deep breaths underwater and worry about your own damn pathetic lives and not others.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



dsnotgood said:


> This is the problem with this generation of "wrestlers" EVERYONES A BIG GIANT PUSSY. Everyone knows JBL is a true bad ass. He has been known to sock people in the face for talking shit, he doesn't take shit from fans, other wrestlers, and people in general.
> 
> Wahhh JBL didn't kiss my ass Wahh I'm going to start a twitter trend to ruin this mans job and live. Fuck off. Instead of starting a twitter trend go read a book, get some exercise ya neckbeards, look for a job or a better one, who the fuck cares he was mean to some people, HOW THE FUCK DOES it affect YOUR LIFE??? Hint, it doesn't.
> 
> Some of you SJWs need to take a few deep breaths underwater and worry about your own damn pathetic lives and not others.


If these stories are true, JBL is the bigger pussy than Mauro or Roberts. He backed down completely when he got slapped about by the likes of Blackman and Joey Styles.

There is nothing bad ass about picking on people you know wont fight back, and being shook of the ones who do. Why doesn't he go pick on someone his own size if he wants to play the big man.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



Empress said:


> This is currently happening to Bill O'Reilly. Much like JBL, he has been accused of harassment. It's an open secret but this week, at least 50 advertisers have left the show. Vince has luck on his side that this hasn't blown up in the mainstream. JBL's actions, especially with Vince's wink and nod, are really more offensive with this Be A Star campaign. WWE's whole approach to philanthropy is gross but that's another rant.


Yes because the media is SO HONEST RIGHT. Funny enough I don't remember these boycotts when liberals are involved. I wonder why...it's ALMOST LIKE They ignore ALLof it. See bill Cosby, roman Polanski, Alec Baldwin filming sex scene with UNDERAGE GIRL. WHEN DO THE SPONSORS PULL OUT OF SHITTY NIGHT LIVE? O wait...those are liberals. Not a problem.

So fuck the sponsors and thier hypocritical bullshit. Your point proves nothing.

Also remember all those Trump allegations while the election was happening? How they ALL came out of the woodwork....what a big coincidence. So your bill o Reilly point just shows the bias the media have in who they attack.

Not a o Reilly fan but hate th hypocrite sponsors and the medias attacking those who dont agree with the groupthink and ignore the heinous acts of people who do groupthink .


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



LPPrince said:


> Life. Men and women both look down on guys who claim to be victims of others.
> 
> There's a perception that men have to be strong, stand up for themselves, be in charge, etc etc. None of those are bad things, but not everyone's equipped with those capabilities.
> 
> ...


And this bullshit "Male toxicity" shit isn't helping either when women are being conditioned to hate men just because they're men and "potential" rapists.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



Sweggeh said:


> If these stories are true, JBL is the bigger pussy than Mauro or Roberts. He backed down completely when he got slapped about by the likes of Blackman and Joey Styles.
> 
> There is nothing bad ass about picking on people you know wont fight back, and being shook of the ones who do. Why doesn't he go pick on someone his own size if he wants to .


You just PROVED MY POINT. He did back down but you know what he DIDNT DO? He didn't run to Vince and say that man was mean to me. He didn't run to Meltzer saying wahhh he was mean to me. He didn't start a twitter trend to get him fired. He took like a man and MOVED ON with his life and learned from it (or maybe learned to be a jerk but in any case) That's the point. He didn't bitch to ANYONE about it.

Today everyone just wants to bitch bitch and bitch about other people's lives. Worry about your own!


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



dsnotgood said:


> You just PROVED MY POINT. He did back down but you know what he DIDNT DO? He didn't run to Vince and say that man was mean to me. He didn't run to Meltzer saying wahhh he was mean to me. He didn't start a twitter trend to get him fired. He took like a man and MOVED ON with his life and learned from it (or maybe learned to be a jerk but in any case) That's the point. He didn't bitch to ANYONE about it.
> 
> Today everyone just wants to bitch bitch and bitch about other people's lives. Worry about your own!


Only a weak person would bully and terrorize a smaller/weaker guy for no reason. This isn't school, its grown men working for a professional company. How can you justify JBL touching up guys in the shower against their will or stealing their passports and damaging their property. This is some of the most pathetic and shameful stuff I have ever heard a person in JBL's position do.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

JBL's wrestling personality is his own personality turned down to a six.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

I actually like JBL so this is kinda disheartening if true. I've heard quite a few stories about him being like this, I forget where as I tend to not take too much notice of it but I have heard this before in regards to him. Looking at his tweet about Justin Roberts he's just blocking everyone who criticises him. I've actually preferred him on the commentary team out of the one's that are there at the moment (apart from JR of course, if he's back JR just wins hands down!!) but from the whole Lawler, Cole, Byron etc... JBL I always preferred on commentary but if this is the case it really shouldn't be tolerated. No one likes a bully, no matter how it's done it's just terrible.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

dsnotgood said:


> This is the problem with this generation of "wrestlers" EVERYONES A BIG GIANT PUSSY. Everyone knows JBL is a true bad ass. He has been known to sock people in the face for talking shit, he doesn't take shit from fans, other wrestlers, and people in general.
> 
> Wahhh JBL didn't kiss my ass Wahh I'm going to start a twitter trend to ruin this mans job and live. Fuck off. Instead of starting a twitter trend go read a book, get some exercise ya neckbeards, look for a job or a better one, who the fuck cares he was mean to some people, HOW THE FUCK DOES it affect YOUR LIFE??? Hint, it doesn't.
> 
> Some of you SJWs need to take a few deep breaths underwater and worry about your own damn pathetic lives and not others.


I feel bad for JBL. He is just a man's man. I remember when I was in school, when you would bully kids in order to be friends with them. It was the way you interacted and bonded with the other boys. You would pull pranks, sometimes humiliate them and even fight them. So what? They can do the same and get even. Then you become best friends.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



dsnotgood said:


> Yes because the media is SO HONEST RIGHT. Funny enough I don't remember these boycotts when liberals are involved. I wonder why...it's ALMOST LIKE They ignore ALLof it. See bill Cosby, roman Polanski, Alec Baldwin filming sex scene with UNDERAGE GIRL. WHEN DO THE SPONSORS PULL OUT OF SHITTY NIGHT LIVE? O wait...those are liberals. Not a problem.
> 
> So fuck the sponsors and thier hypocritical bullshit. Your point proves nothing.
> 
> ...


Take deep breath and settle your kettle. I cited a current example of sponsors pulling out of a TV show due to allegations of harassment. Keep the rest of your rant.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

I don't like bullying and I despise JBL, but I also think these guys need to take a page from Joey Styles (and Steve Blackman) and just stand up for themselves and knocks this dude out. I wish they'd have fired him years ago before we were subjected to his title reigns.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



TheNightmanCometh said:


> I'm not condoning what JBL did in any way, but this is typically what happens in male dominated professions. Once upon a time, I worked at a car lot, which are always dominated by men, and pranks were not only common, but encouraged. We never did anything to the extent of what JBL has done, but it was not uncommon for you to get the lights turned off in the bathroom, while you were dropping a deuce, or having a balloon hooked to the back of your belt loop, using a folded paperclip as the hook. Not only did salesmen do it, but so did managers. It's very juvenile, but again, that's the culture. Hearing how VKM thought it was funny doesn't surprise me.


I can relate being on the receiving end of such BS and they called it corporate culture. These things never made sense to me as it never really helped anyone, unless there was a willing ass-kisser who wished to get ahead but..then what?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Man, I hate this social media outrage pile-on shit where things snowball and eventually take someone's job. BUT, it's the only way these asshole companies listen. In this case, bring it on.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



TheNightmanCometh said:


> I'm not condoning what JBL did in any way, but this is typically what happens in male dominated professions. Once upon a time, I worked at a car lot, which are always dominated by men, and pranks were not only common, but encouraged. We never did anything to the extent of what JBL has done, but it was not uncommon for you to get the lights turned off in the bathroom, while you were dropping a deuce, or having a balloon hooked to the back of your belt loop, using a folded paperclip as the hook. Not only did salesmen do it, but so did managers. It's very juvenile, but again, that's the culture. Hearing how VKM thought it was funny doesn't surprise me.


Workplace pranking is one thing, deliberately cruel bullshit, messing with people's careers and abuse is quite another, FWIW, I prefer male-dominated workplaces (and I'm female) because, while competitive, there's little backstabbing and more fun. 

Certain folks in the WWE management tier, and their cronies, haven't figured out how to move from carney-level to professional.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheNightmanCometh said:


> I'm not condoning what JBL did in any way, but this is typically what happens in male dominated professions. Once upon a time, I worked at a car lot, which are always dominated by men, and pranks were not only common, but encouraged. We never did anything to the extent of what JBL has done, but it was not uncommon for you to get the lights turned off in the bathroom, while you were dropping a deuce, or having a balloon hooked to the back of your belt loop, using a folded paperclip as the hook. Not only did salesmen do it, but so did managers. It's very juvenile, but again, that's the culture. Hearing how VKM thought it was funny doesn't surprise me.


Pranks that are harmless like that are fine. What JBL did is crossing a line


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*JBL Calls Justin Roberts an Idiot*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850314743306833921
Apparently he didn't take Justin Roberts' passport, and the former WWE announcer supposedly had it coming as he was an unpopular 
member of the crew. Bold statement for someone with a history of bullying. Makes me wonder what CM Punk would've said if the mic didn't cut off when he mentioned "bully campaign".

Just to remind you all:









Edit - Other accusations:


> Among some of the more serious accusations against JBL is the claim that he once forced an unnamed wrestler into the shower and told him he was going to sexually assault him. Former WWE Champion Edge has also claimed that Bradshaw "soaped my ass in the shower".
> Mike Bucci, who performed in WWE as Simon Dean, has said that JBL was one of the wrestlers who spearheaded the abuse Chris Kanyon received for being gay. According to Bucci, Layfield would encourage younger guys on the roster to join him in mocking Kanyon's sexuality. Years later, Kanyon— who took his own life in 2010 — would reveal that he unsuccessfully attempted suicide during his time with WWE.


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

As much as I like respect him as a wrestler (or his accomplishments), I have to say that he is turning out to be a bigger dick than Shawn Michaels ever was.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

That tweet seems to indicate that JBL feels safe enough in the company to call a former employee accusing him of bullying an idiot for everyone to see. Someone seriously needs to slap the shit out of him.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*










Bradshaw should watch out


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



3ddie93 said:


> That tweet seems to indicate that JBL feels safe enough in the company to call a former employee accusing him of bullying an idiot for everyone to see. Someone seriously needs to slap the shit out of him.


Crowds need to start booing JBL during his entrances on SDL, the more you cheer him the more invincible he thinks he is.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL is the idiot. But he knows he's untouchable because Vince condones this sort of shit.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL has also posted these tweets, though they have been removed.









His attitude took a drastic change a few days ago, perhaps WWE warned him to stop trying to get himself fired?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850182235802050560


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



BigDaveBatista said:


> mundos a cuck pass it on


If I'm not mistaken, that "cuck" is plowing Taya Valkyrie now. Not only is she hotter than that hosebeast he pawned off on Bluetista, she's also the best chick in LU.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Jesus this Roberts punk should grow a thicker skin already. Who the fuck HASN'T had to deal with bullying in the work place? all the people that I know that have gone through and myself included didn't whine like a baby or our bosses about it WE either sucked it up and took it OR the more bolder ones dealt with the problem directly whether it was a good or bad way of handling it was dealt with.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Jesus this Roberts punk should grow a thicker skin already. Who the fuck HASN'T had to deal with bullying in the work place? all the people that I know that have gone through and myself included didn't whine like a baby or our bosses about it WE either sucked it up and took it OR the more bolder ones dealt with the problem directly whether it was a good or bad way of handling it was dealt with.


Right all the people getting bullied in school, blame them for being too weak and being little whiny bitches; all the innocent people being gassed in the middle east, blame them for not having gas masks? You don't blame the victim and ignore the root of the problem.

Your logic is fucked up, perhaps you're just another bully like him, scum.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Jesus this Roberts punk should grow a thicker skin already. Who the fuck HASN'T had to deal with bullying in the work place? all the people that I know that have gone through and myself included didn't whine like a baby or our bosses about it WE either sucked it up and took it OR the more bolder ones dealt with the problem directly whether it was a good or bad way of handling it was dealt with.


*Having your passport stolen before an international flight isn't just bullying. When was the last time you renewed your passport or had an issue with airport security...now imagine BOTH 

JBL is chatting bare bubbles here. I've been on a night out with some of the WWE crew there and Justin Roberts was getting along with them fine (JBL was NOT there.)
*


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Feel bad for JBL because of these internet nerds and SJWs constantly harassing him over some rumors.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



SureUmm said:


> Man, I hate this social media outrage pile-on shit where things snowball and eventually take someone's job. BUT, it's the only way these asshole companies listen. In this case, bring it on.



I almost always hate it to but JBL is such an asshole he deserves to be fired.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Ronny927 said:


> Right all the people getting bullied in school, blame them for being too weak and being little whiny bitches; all the innocent people being gassed in the middle east, blame them for not having gas masks? You don't blame the victim and ignore the root of the problem.
> 
> Your logic is fucked up, perhaps you're just another bully like him, scum.


Focus ok?

You are telling me you NEVER been bullied at work? please

Oh yeah insult me what are you 12?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL needs to get the boot hard. Hope this thing continues to grow.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



> No Joe, and I won't-I shouldn't commenting on Internet stuff. *I play a heel.* I sincerely wish Mauro nothing but the absolute best.


I always wonder what's worse, an asshole who knows he's being an asshole or someone who thinks he's a nice guy but is in fact an asshole?

JBL is a part of the latter group of self deluded fools.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Focus ok?
> 
> You are telling me you NEVER been bullied at work? please
> 
> Oh yeah insult me what are you 12?


And you blame the victim?


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



NoodFactor said:


> Feel bad for JBL because of these internet nerds and SJWs constantly harassing him over some rumors.


Lol


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Ronny927 said:


> And you blame the victim?


What he can't fight back any way? He can't stand up to JBL? please. He is how old? he could have at any time got JBL's attention, wanting a simple apology, had a private conversation telling him how he feels, how badly mistreated he feels, and get this resolved privately but NO he didn't. Even if he did there is no evidence that he did try to resolve this with JBL.


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Ronny927 said:


> And you blame the victim?


Victim is 40 years old man i think he can stand up for himself, SJW.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL is human garbage


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL isn´t wrong..Roberts is an idiot.
But then again, let he who is innocent throw the first stone..Meaning that JBL probably shouldn´t be so quick to call other people idiots..


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> What he can't fight back any way? He can't stand up to JBL? please. He is how old? he could have at any time got JBL's attention, wanting a simple apology, had a private conversation telling him how he feels, how badly mistreated he feels, and get this resolved privately but NO he didn't. Even if he did there is no evidence that he did try to resolve this with JBL.


JBL is protected by Vince, and is apparently one of Takers best friends. If someone like Roberts stood up to JBL who knows what would happen to them, it could make matters a lot worse or even lose their job. And why should he have to fight back? JBL shouldn't be bullying people at all.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

What a whiny little bitch. Oh noes my passport how can I ever live with myself after this??!!

Grow the fuck up Justin.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



NoodFactor said:


> Victim is 40 years old man i think he can stand up for himself, *SJW*.


Where did that come from? :lol


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*









JBL should be fired


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL calling someone an idiot? This coming from the guy who posted a screenshot and forgot to delete the nude search tab :aj3


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

How many times does JBL need to get knocked out before he stops bullying people?


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



BlitzkriegMickie said:


> JBL calling someone an idiot? This coming from the guy who posted a screenshot and forgot to delete the nude search tab :aj3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I have never seen anyone else complain about Justin Roberts. Justin doesn't seem like a bad guy at all. And those saying he should stand up for himself, If he complained or stood up to JBL, he could very well have been fired for doing so, since JBL seems untouchable. ANd if he wasn't fired, things would have just gotten worse for him. You people blaming Justin are ridiculous. A 40 year old man gets off by bullying younger guys that he outweighs by over 100 pounds. Real tough Texan there. And he bullied Kanyon for being gay, yet he's the one soaping up Edge's ass. Yeah ok


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Morrison/Mundo already outed JBL as trying to get and Joey Mercury to take Roberts' passport. They didn't but obviously JBL got somebody else to do so. So JBL is trying to be too cute to claim he personally didn't take it when he knows full well he put somebody up to do it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I honestly don't get defending JBL in this scenario. It feel completely and laughably pathetic :lol

How many instances of him being an asshole and a bully do we need? Or are we supposed to just blame Justin for not stepping up and defending himself entirely and making it actually Justin's fault in all this? 

Gotta defend the bully y'all. unk2unk2unk2


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Real question here guys. Do you think JBL is gay?

He really likes touching dudes asses based on many of the stories we have heard, and he has felt mens asses in the shower. He even shoved something up Brian Christophers asshole. And we all saw what kind of porn JBL likes to look at.

Maybe the reason he bullies so much is because hes repressing a lot of his true feelings inside, and that causes his anger.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Xenoblade said:


> I almost always hate it to but JBL is such an asshole he deserves to be fired.


For me, it's just a good opportunity to get rid of JBL. I don't give a rat's fat ass about Roberts specifically. It's the pattern of behavior.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Sweggeh said:


> Real question here guys. Do you think JBL is gay?
> 
> He really likes touching dudes asses based on many of the stories we have heard, and he has felt mens asses in the shower. He even shoved something up Brian Christophers asshole. And we all saw what kind of porn JBL likes to look at.
> 
> Maybe the reason he bullies so much is because hes repressing a lot of his true feelings inside, and that causes his anger.


Plus he went into wrestling, not saying wrestling/wrestlers are queer, more of a possible subconscious factor to be closer to man on man like he possibly desires, but this (wwf)is somewhat socially acceptable. We do things we truly don't know the reason why all the time.

I really do think he's a repressed closeted white Texan (he's Republican too, right?), if he had been born more recently he may have felt more accepted and not become a self hating bully. We should get Barry Allen to pop over to Earth 2 and see what that Bradshaw is upto.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Yeah, calling him an idiot and being belligerent on social media is really going to make me believe you. fpalm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

_*Further proof that JBL should be fired long before the Mondo shit. I respect Johnny Mundo for spewing out info in the past with Joey Mercury, Justin Roberts and JBL. Stealing is a federal crime, fuck JBL. *_


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



PaigeLover said:


> I find it odd on why jomo waited so long to say this about jbl. I hate when bandwagon stories about an individual because of the alleged bully he's doing to Mauro. If joey styles can knock him out why can't nobody else?


Exactly. We've known JBL to be a bull for what seems like a decade. It gets mentioned everytime Miz cuts a shoot type of promo. Not sure why everyone is grabbing their pitchforks now. Orton has taken shits in purses, we just learned Benoit and Noble hurt Roberts and Trips always pulled his pants down. Maybe JBL has taken it too far. Undertaker supposedly didn't think Punk dressed like a champion and he got "BERRIED".


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

To think that this piece of shit is still a commentator while Mauro Ranallo is likely gone 

This stupid fucking world.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Sweggeh said:


> Real question here guys. Do you think JBL is gay?
> 
> He really likes touching dudes asses based on many of the stories we have heard, and he has felt mens asses in the shower. He even shoved something up Brian Christophers asshole. And we all saw what kind of porn JBL likes to look at.
> 
> Maybe the reason he bullies so much is because hes repressing a lot of his true feelings inside, and that causes his anger.


Maybe he gets off on being beaten up. It would explain a lot.:hmmm


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*






That chair shot from Steven Richards at 5:28 was oh so sweet.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Jay Valero said:


> So...you wanted to brag about having a summer job? Good for you, kid.


You're an idiot.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



lesenfanteribles said:


> I can relate being on the receiving end of such BS and they called it corporate culture. These things never made sense to me as it never really helped anyone, unless there was a willing ass-kisser who wished to get ahead but..then what?


They got ahead. I'm not gonna sit here and lie and say I didn't take part. In my mind it was innocent fun. The stuff JBL has done, on the other hand, goes far beyond being juvenile and enters the realm of bullying. From everything I've read over the years, male culture + testosterone = antics that go way too far.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Roy Mustang said:


> Pranks that are harmless like that are fine. What JBL did is crossing a line


I agree 100%. My point was that I can see how this is happening. Pranks can devolve into bullying very quickly if not put in check. I have no doubt that JBL, VKM, and others who don't see any problem with what JBL is doing, look at all of this as merely pranks and not bullying because nobody, in a position of power, has drawn a line in the sand over what is and is not acceptable. They're all wrong, of course. JBL has never been a "prankster". He's always been a douchebag who bullies people.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Ronny927 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850314743306833921
> Apparently he didn't take Justin Roberts' passport, and the former WWE announcer supposedly had it coming as he was an unpopular
> member of the crew. Bold statement for someone with a history of bullying.


Let me take a moment to discuss this tweet and tell you how you can know JBL is a liar:
1."I won't answer net rumors" in an answer to net rumors. An attempt to make the accusation seem beneath his dignity while responding to it because its true and needs to be responded to. You could call bullshit on this whole thing right here/end of post. But lets keep going.

2."I didn't take Justin Robert's passport": the accusation is that he put people up to the act, not that he did it himself. Liars tend to get around telling DIRECT lies such as "I was not involved in the disappearance of the passport" by using statements like this which are technically true. You find it in politician's language constantly. Its also noteworthy that he responded not only to an incorrect accusation, but a cherry-picked accusation from among many.

3. "Could have been anyone/he was hated by the whole crew."
Because JBL reportedly put lots of people up to doing lots of different things (some of which under threat that they would become targets again if they didn't comply, apparently), he has plausible deniability to make this claim (From a hard proof standpoint). Plausible, at least, until the pattern forms where people involved point the finger directly at him.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Layfield is an asshole. He got his push and now keeps his job primarily because he and Vince share a hard-right, draconian brand of politics.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Jay Valero said:


> So...you wanted to brag about having a summer job? Good for you, kid.


He's explaining how guys act around one another. I know it's hard to fathom considering most "men" walk around like they just got their nuts sliced off. Shit, half of them do that willingly anyways in 2017.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Focus ok?
> 
> You are telling me you NEVER been bullied at work? please
> 
> Oh yeah insult me what are you 12?


"Grow thicker skin"

"WAH YOU INSULTED ME"

:cena4


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Ranallo posted a rather cryptic message on Twitter last night...if he decides to shoot on this ordeal, WWE might end up being down two commentators instead of just one.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



TheNightmanCometh said:


> You're an idiot.


Sick burn, kid. Now um-bop your candy ass outta here and get on that algebra homework.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Ive always hated JBL as a wrestler and a person


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Sweggeh said:


> God damn, is there anyone in WWE who hasnt been victimized by JBL?


JBL only picks on smaller people he can get away with smaller people and newer wrestlers in the company. He would not pull this on someone who could legit knock him out.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Jay Valero said:


> Sick burn, kid. Now um-bop your candy ass outta here and get on that algebra homework.


:thelist


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

I mean I already knew about JBL's alleged history of douchebaggery before all of this. But it's amazing how in like one week, his place on the asshole scale has shot up so much for me.

I suddenly have even more respect for Steve Blackman, Joey Styles, and Stevie Richards than I already did.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Vince is to blame for all this just as much as JBL is. He encourages it and just sees it as innocent ribbing, but he's so detached from the real world that he doesn't see how it effects the victims in the long term. I think Vince sees a little bit of JBL in himself - after all, the JBL character was practically Vince in wrestler form, much like he created the Million Dollar Man character for Ted Dibiase as an extension of himself. It's pretty fucking low tbh.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Yeah, who gives a fuck if someone took his passport, he is an idiot? The worst that might happen is he loses his job....
What kind of logic/cruelty is this? And if he was hated that much why did half of the roster at that time buy his book?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Ronny927 said:


> Crowds need to start booing JBL during his entrances on SDL, the more you cheer him the more invincible he thinks he is.


With the mindset in WWE being what it is right now boing JBL would only make Vince think we like him and support him more, see: Roman Reigns.



Gn1212 said:


> Yeah, who gives a fuck if someone took his passport, he is an idiot? The worst that might happen is he loses his job...


Yeah! It's not like stealing ones a federal crime! Grow up Roberts!

But yeah this douche has to go. I've felt for a long time WWE fans were one bad step away from littering the ring with garbage, maybe that's what JBL needs a few soda cups to the side of the head.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JT said:


> "Grow thicker skin"
> 
> "WAH YOU INSULTED ME"
> 
> :cena4


He came at me with calling me "scum" yet can't back up this so called bullying crybaby bullshit so I will play as he plays online. Don't like it block or ignore me.

Justin Roberts has it too easy in life. Crybaby is a fucking compliment as he is much lower than that. He enjoys being the bitch of all the JBL's in this world BY CHOICE. If he had a set at all Justin would stand up for himself NOT ONLINE ON TWITTER but in JBL'S face..in private like a MAN AND ADULT.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Honey Bucket said:


> Vince is to blame for all this just as much as JBL is. He encourages it and just sees it as innocent ribbing, but he's so detached from the real world that he doesn't see how it effects the victims in the long term. I think Vince sees a little bit of JBL in himself - after all, the JBL character was practically Vince in wrestler form, much like he created the Million Dollar Man character for Ted Dibiase as an extension of himself. It's pretty fucking low tbh.


Not sure about JBL being an extension of Vince. By that point in time, Vince was already established as "Mr. McMahon". If we're using the "Million Dollar Man" gimmick as the prototype, we may as well speculate that Del Rio was an extension of Vince, given his "rich man" gimmick.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> He came at me with calling me "scum" yet can't back up this so called bullying crybaby bullshit so I will play as he plays online. Don't like it block or ignore me.
> 
> Justin Roberts has it too easy in life. Crybaby is a fucking compliment as he is much lower than that. He enjoys being the bitch of all the JBL's in this world BY CHOICE. If he had a set at all Justin would stand up for himself NOT ONLINE ON TWITTER but in JBL'S face..in private like a MAN AND ADULT.


:cena4


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JT said:


> :cena4


good job troll

now i know who you are and anything coming from you can't be serious ever.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

im wondering how jbl got away with so much, since every time he got into a fight he got his ass kicked


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

JBL's been doing this particular form of Hazing/ribbing for years. 

So the sum it up, JBL wanted Matt and Jeff to break apart toothpicks and put in them in keyholes of Don Callis/Jackyls car because he was getting dressed in his car instead of the locker room to avoid anyone messing with his stuff. Callis had a ton of heat, apparently.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Jesus this Roberts punk should grow a thicker skin already. Who the fuck HASN'T had to deal with bullying in the work place? all the people that I know that have gone through and myself included didn't whine like a baby or our bosses about it WE either sucked it up and took it OR the more bolder ones dealt with the problem directly whether it was a good or bad way of handling it was dealt with.


Why is it always the victim that's got to change?

No, the victim shouldn't grow thicker skin the bully shouldn't bully. 



Ronny927 said:


> Right all the people getting bullied in school, blame them for being too weak and being little whiny bitches; all the innocent people being gassed in the middle east, blame them for not having gas masks? You don't blame the victim and ignore the root of the problem.
> 
> Your logic is fucked up, perhaps you're just another bully like him, scum.


Exactly!!!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Algernon said:


> JBL's been doing this particular form of Hazing/ribbing for years.
> 
> So the sum it up, JBL wanted Matt and Jeff to break apart toothpicks and put in them in keyholes of Don Callis/Jackyls car because he was getting dressed in his car instead of the locker room to avoid anyone messing with his stuff. Callis had a ton of heat, apparently.


Even if a guy had a "ton of heat" you don't order someone to do that, especially when that person is trying to mind their own business and do their job. JBL is a prick and low life- too bad many people didn't retaliate against him more often like Blackman and KO him.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

fpalm God, this guy was a complete asshole.

Not even knowing how much of a bully he was, I hated him as a heel. So much that I stopped watching as he got his push. I tune back in years later only to hear him on announcing. fpalm


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

If Vince really cares about sponsors and having a clean image, he would fire the dude ASAP. Set aside friendship or personal relationships and do what you have to do as a business.

JBL sounds like a real cancer recently.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> good job troll
> 
> now i know who you are and anything coming from you can't be serious ever.


...
:cena4

Not a troll, just baffled by your hypocrisy.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JT said:


> ...
> :cena4
> 
> Not a troll, just baffled by your hypocrisy.


So I take you NEVER been "bullied" in the work place? right. must be a kid if you haven't. You suck it up OR deal with it like a man whether in a public or private place. Justin yo boy it seems didn't have a so called choice to stand up for himself. Bullshit. Everyone has that right in public or private and could have been settled either way but NO he chooses CHOOSES to bring this all up on twitter and online. BULLSHIT. he is how old again? yet can't defend himself in any way? riiiiight. He ALLOWED himself to be bullied in the WORK PLACE. i have backed down so many times and said nothing in the WORK PLACE..yet other times i had enough and got in the faces of who "bullied" me so I got fired a few times but AT LEAST I HAD A SET TO STAND UP for myself. He has the choice too. Anyone that feels he DOESN'T have a choice CHOOSES to play victim. NOT worthy of any respect OR UNDERSTANDING.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Overcomer said:


> Even if a guy had a "ton of heat" you don't order someone to do that, especially when that person is trying to mind their own business and do their job. JBL is a prick and low life- too bad many people didn't retaliate against him more often like Blackman and KO him.


It's a matter of manipulation. He knows talent can get over with him and be on good terms with him and its better for their career if they partake in his hazing tactics. 

He must've really been fall down drunk to mess with Steve Blackman. Talk about a death wish.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Don't forget about the famous Stevie Richards chair shot.

It's also hilarious given that WWE likes to constantly brag about that anti-bullying campaign that they're involved with. Hypocritical much.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> So I take you NEVER been "bullied" in the work place? right. must be a kid if you haven't. You suck it up OR deal with it like a man whether in a public or private place. Justin yo boy it seems didn't have a so called choice to stand up for himself. Bullshit. Everyone has that right in public or private and could have been settled either way but NO he chooses CHOOSES to bring this all up on twitter and online. BULLSHIT. he is how old again? yet can't defend himself in any way? riiiiight. He ALLOWED himself to be bullied in the WORK PLACE. i have backed down so many times and said nothing in the WORK PLACE..yet other times i had enough and got in the faces of who "bullied" me so I got fired a few times but AT LEAST I HAD A SET TO STAND UP for myself. He has the choice too. Anyone that feels he DOESN'T have a choice CHOOSES to play victim. NOT worthy of any respect OR UNDERSTANDING.


Stop trolling now please. You have confirmed you are a bully just like JBL by defending him. I hope you get bullied in a situation where you can't defend yourself for fear of losing your job, then maybe you would understand.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



3ddie93 said:


> Stop trolling now please. You have confirmed you are a bully just like JBL by defending him. I hope you get bullied in a situation where you can't defend yourself for fear of losing your job, then maybe you would understand.


only the weak like you troll me. can't handle a differing opinion OH WELL overly sensitive "Victim"


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I think @HeFiddledWWEburned must have gone through some seriously weird shit in his workplace if he thinks the stuff JBL did was normal. Sorry to say mate, but in normal professional environments, people dont tend to steal their coworkers passports, consistently tell their coworkers to kill themselves, feel up their coworkers in the shower against their will, beat the shit out of their weaker coworkers, and generally make their lives hell.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Sweggeh said:


> I think @HeFiddledWWEburned must have gone through some seriously weird shit in his workplace if he thinks the stuff JBL did was normal. Sorry to say mate, but in normal professional environments, people dont tend to steal their coworkers passports, consistently tell their coworkers to kill themselves, feel up their coworkers in the shower against their will, beat the shit out of their weaker coworkers, and generally make their lives hell.


Sure troll. Life must be soooo hard for you "victim" "victim" BY CHOICE.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Sure troll. Life must be soooo hard for you "victim" "victim" BY CHOICE.


Speaking of victims, you seem to be a victim of severe retardation.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Sure troll. Life must be soooo hard for you "victim" "victim" BY CHOICE.


As someone who with no horse in this race, I gotta tell you that your posts come off sounding really stupid. Just my unbiased opinion. Might want to work on your delivery.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I won't answer net rumors. Except this one. Who's the idiot?


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Sweggeh said:


> Speaking of victims, you seem to be a victim of severe retardation.


keep playing "victim" like Justin. he and YOU have a choice when it comes to "bullying" you and he ALLOWS to happen. any other way of looking at is of a coward.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> So I take you NEVER been "bullied" in the work place? right. must be a kid if you haven't. You suck it up OR deal with it like a man whether in a public or private place. Justin yo boy it seems didn't have a so called choice to stand up for himself. Bullshit. Everyone has that right in public or private and could have been settled either way but NO he chooses CHOOSES to bring this all up on twitter and online. BULLSHIT. he is how old again? yet can't defend himself in any way? riiiiight. He ALLOWED himself to be bullied in the WORK PLACE. i have backed down so many times and said nothing in the WORK PLACE..yet other times i had enough and got in the faces of who "bullied" me so I got fired a few times but AT LEAST I HAD A SET TO STAND UP for myself. He has the choice too. Anyone that feels he DOESN'T have a choice CHOOSES to play victim. NOT worthy of any respect OR UNDERSTANDING.


I'm an adult.

And it's possible to rib someone without being a dick and potentially getting them stranded in a foreign country.

Da fuck outta here with this normalizing of adults being mean-spirited shitheads.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JT said:


> I'm an adult.
> 
> And it's possible to rib someone without being a dick and potentially getting them stranded in a foreign country.
> 
> Da fuck outta here with this normalizing of adults being mean-spirited shitheads.


You surely don't show it MAN. its all good though Justin wants chooses to be a "victim" while JBL plays a character/heel. Justin should JUST RE-EVuatate his life AGAIN by choice and again from a coward standpoint.

Too funny that he couldn't stand up to JBL at all IF HE WAS REALLY BULLIED. right "victim" sure pour little kid Justin. Grow up and take it Justin.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> You surely don't show it MAN. its all good though Justin wants chooses to be a "victim" while JBL plays a character/heel. Justin should JUST RE-EVuatate his life AGAIN by choice and again from a coward standpoint.
> 
> Too funny that he couldn't stand up to JBL at all IF HE WAS REALLY BULLIED. right "victim" sure pour little kid Justin. Grow up and take it Justin.


Give it up already kid, you're making an absolute fool of yourself. I think your mom is calling you for your bedtime story.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



NoodFactor said:


> Feel bad for JBL because of these internet nerds and SJWs constantly harassing him over some rumors.


sing another tune


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> You surely don't show it *MAN*. its all good though Justin wants chooses to be a "victim" while JBL plays a character/heel. Justin should JUST RE-EVuatate his life AGAIN by choice and again from a coward standpoint.
> 
> Too funny that he couldn't stand up to JBL at all IF HE WAS REALLY BULLIED. right "victim" sure pour little kid Justin. Grow up and take it Justin.


Wrong.

Also stop posting. Because you're wrong.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> good job troll
> 
> now i know who you are and anything coming from you can't be serious ever.


Cheers for the rep dude and for calling us bitches. Just cause we don't agree with you about bullying.

So people who don't say that victims shouldn't have to change but that the problem should be tackled we're cry babies are we and bitches.

Dude, you'll be banned before long so enjoy your time here.



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> only the weak like you troll me. can't handle a differing opinion OH WELL overly sensitive "Victim"


The irony of not handling an opinion when you neg rep people and insult them who disagree with you.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I have a question :

If Justin Roberts suffered all that he says, why did we only learn of this now due to his book?

I would hope he reported this but chances are that he didn't or couldn't due to being afraid of JBL physically assaulting him, I guess.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> *only the weak like you troll me*. can't handle a differing opinion OH WELL overly sensitive "Victim"


wooh easy there 'Conan' :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



Simply Flawless said:


> And this bullshit "Male toxicity" shit isn't helping either when women are being conditioned to hate men just because they're men and "potential" rapists.


This is a big thing I hate about the current western SJW movement. "Talk" about equality, but no "Walk". Too many are trying to make women look better at the expense of men instead of trying to make everyone look good together.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*



CretinHop138 said:


> We may need a megathread, this JBL shit is snowballing.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/ex-wweer-on-announcer-jbls-bullying-this-stuff-is-enc-1794126676


If Vince truly said that, then CM Punk was right. This company would be better off once Vince was dead. 

That is absolutely evil and pathetic of Vince KNOWING(and encouraging) shit like this to happen.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

@HeFiddledWWEburned I have no idea what you just said on my wall lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



glenwo2 said:


> I have a question :
> 
> If Justin Roberts suffered all that he says, why did we only learn of this now due to his book?
> 
> I would hope he reported this but chances are that he didn't or couldn't due to being afraid of JBL physically assaulting him, I guess.


Many reasons I guess.

1. Didn't want to cause any shit in the WWE.

2. JBL maybe has a strong backstage influence.

3. Didn't want to exacerbate the problem.

4. Didn't want it to effect his job or position in the company. 

5. It's a known thing that JBL does this shit and nothing is ever done about it.

6. Was scared of JBL and manipulated to keep his mouth shut.

7. He's now free to be able to say these things without getting any shit from JBL, the company or any of JBL's people he may have around him.

Those come to mind, obviously not all of those can be the case and probably aren't but those are some possibilities anyway I think


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Focus ok?
> 
> You are telling me you NEVER been bullied at work? please
> 
> Oh yeah insult me what are you 12?



You're saying something is OK just because it happens regularly? Rape happens regularly, shit there's probably someone somewhere getting raped right now, is that OK?


Acting like something is OK just because it happens often to many people is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

According to John Morrison, Bradshaw was telling other people to steal the passport. Someone JBL was intimidating obviously did it and now JBL thinks "I didn't put my hand in his bag and steal it! I'm innocent!"


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



3ddie93 said:


> That tweet seems to indicate that JBL feels safe enough in the company to call a former employee accusing him of bullying an idiot for everyone to see. Someone seriously needs to slap the shit out of him.


He has the balls to claim he didn't do it, but then he blames the victim and says "he had it coming".

What. A. Dumb. Cunt.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Personally I think ribbing in wrestling is fun and sometimes it can go overboard a bit but in my book it's not a big deal. Dudes like JBL and Hugh Morris take it to a real nasty and ugly level though.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

It's come to this, huh? You have people defending bullying on WF. All the while being hypocritical about it. 

That's my fill of the wrestling section today. uttahere


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Rick_James said:


> Personally I think ribbing in wrestling is fun and sometimes it can go overboard a bit but in my book it's not a big deal. Dudes like JBL and Hugh Morris take it to a real nasty and ugly level though.


Ribbing? Stealing your passport and stranding you for god knows how long in butt fuck nowhere is a rib?


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



MontyCora said:


> Ribbing? Stealing your passport and stranding you for god knows how long in butt fuck nowhere is a rib?


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Cheers for the rep dude and for calling us bitches. Just cause we don't agree with you about bullying.
> 
> So people who don't say that victims shouldn't have to change but that the problem should be tackled we're cry babies are we and bitches.
> 
> ...


keep on cryin your entire life. be a victim by choice just like justin. again by choice and no other reason. just excuses.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> You're saying something is OK just because it happens regularly? Rape happens regularly, shit there's probably someone somewhere getting raped right now, is that OK?
> 
> 
> Acting like something is OK just because it happens often to many people is fucking ridiculous.


blah another troll

can't handle a differing a opinion cry to mommie like you always do troll.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> keep on cryin your entire life. be a victim by choice just like justin. again by choice and no other reason. just excuses.





HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> blah another troll
> 
> can't handle a differing a opinion cry to mommie like you always do troll.


You're boring now.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL seems like a dick but if you're a grown man crying bully all that say's is you're too much of a bitch to stand up for yourself. "Bullying" or "hazing" is a big part of wrestling, you learn that very early on, you either grow a thick skin or call it a day, pretty much why I ended my pro wrestling aspirations after my first match.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL is one big bully and awful, terrible commentator.
He needs to go and never come back.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> You're boring now.


exactly you were boring since as you quoted ME first troll.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

God, it seems like lately the "anti-smark" crowd on this forum is growing fast in numbers and some of them are becoming really obnoxious.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> exactly you were boring since as you quoted ME first troll.


Haha


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

He's pathetic. Always got some kind of fucked up vibes from the guy. 

I'm no perfect man but I would never do anything to purposely hurt someone. Unlike JBL.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I'm just here to say "Fuck JBL!"


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Loving how butthurt JBL is making the obese smarks. Keep it up Bradshaw


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> JBL seems like a dick but if you're a grown man crying bully all that say's is you're too much of a bitch to stand up for yourself. "Bullying" or "hazing" is a big part of wrestling, you learn that very early on, you either grow a thick skin or call it a day, pretty much why I ended my pro wrestling aspirations after my first match.


Protip: From the "pro-bully" standpoint (such as it is), you are also a bitch if you surrender your professional ambitions as a response to bullying, not just if you complain about it.

Realistically, "Standing up for yourself" means things get worse for you, because there are many of them and one of you. What ACTUALLY happens to end bullying is that these people become JBL's bitch and start doing things he puts them up to (a third way to be a bitch).


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



Jay Valero said:


> Yeah, I'm not doing that.
> 
> Want to share some bullet points?


Holly claims that JBL was told to bully talent at the request of management in some cases, one case in particular was with Buff Bagwell and the APA. This was ordered by JR.

What does this mean? Not everything JBL does is him being a dick. He is probably guilty of a few things, but not everything is of his own admission.

As for him getting fired? I doubt it, he helped Vince with the stock market, which is what lead to his push. I doubt Vince would fire him.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

Joey Styles not there to put him in his place


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*

As disgusted as I am with what has came out ..

I'd be shocked if he got fired. Is what it is... (N)


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



A PG Attitude said:


> Someone need's to get a #firejbl trend going


Last I checked it was.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



dsnotgood said:


> This is the problem with this generation of "wrestlers" EVERYONES A BIG GIANT PUSSY. Everyone knows JBL is a true bad ass. He has been known to sock people in the face for talking shit, he doesn't take shit from fans, other wrestlers, and people in general.
> 
> Wahhh JBL didn't kiss my ass Wahh I'm going to start a twitter trend to ruin this mans job and live. Fuck off. Instead of starting a twitter trend go read a book, get some exercise ya neckbeards, look for a job or a better one, who the fuck cares he was mean to some people, HOW THE FUCK DOES it affect YOUR LIFE??? Hint, it doesn't.
> 
> Some of you SJWs need to take a few deep breaths underwater and worry about your own damn pathetic lives and not others.


That's what JBL would say. Hmm....


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> I feel bad for JBL. He is just a man's man. I remember when I was in school, when you would bully kids in order to be friends with them. It was the way you interacted and bonded with the other boys. You would pull pranks, sometimes humiliate them and even fight them. So what? They can do the same and get even. Then you become best friends.


Well, it was people like you with your "aggressive friend-making" that fucked my childhood and gave me an anxiety disorder, but its okay, cuz I live on your tax dollars now.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Johnny Mundo to Deadspin: "JBL told me and Joey Mercury to steal Justin Roberts' passport*

Not just JBL, but I mean even Undertaker was known for being a judge during Wrestling Court, Benoit, Jamie Noble (Benoit Jr.) all took part.

Pretty crazy tbh


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: I have spoken with at least 15 people regarding JBL since I wrote the article*



dsnotgood said:


> Yes because the media is SO HONEST RIGHT. Funny enough I don't remember these boycotts when liberals are involved. I wonder why...it's ALMOST LIKE They ignore ALLof it. See bill Cosby, roman Polanski, Alec Baldwin filming sex scene with UNDERAGE GIRL. WHEN DO THE SPONSORS PULL OUT OF SHITTY NIGHT LIVE? O wait...those are liberals. Not a problem.
> 
> So fuck the sponsors and thier hypocritical bullshit. Your point proves nothing.
> 
> ...


Yes. #FakeNews
Breitbart is the only true source, about as real as Eva Marie body parts. 

Karma catches up to Cosby (rape), O'Reilly (harassment) and Trump (shady businessman). Cosby is getting skewered by the media, so don't play thst card. Hopefully JBL gets served.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> blah another troll
> 
> can't handle a differing a opinion cry to mommie like you always do troll.



differing opinion=Trolling


lol did your mom drop you on your head and because of that you have to wear a helmet and ride the yellow short bus to school?


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Quick! Hire Joey Styles again!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

For people saying oh smarks can't handle an opinion. Go JBL. Are you 12? JBL is a bully. And bullying in workplace in any form, is not okay. Especially if it is consistent and beyond just harmless banter. Or Locker room talk.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Well if you're captain of the entire locker room who punk everyone, no one is gonna get mad at everyone else who harassed other wrestlers, just the captain. 

Think about it, there must have been several guys who harassed him. It is just more trendy to point finger at JBL.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Unca_Laguna said:


> Protip: From the "pro-bully" standpoint (such as it is), you are also a bitch if you surrender your professional ambitions as a response to bullying, not just if you complain about it.
> 
> Realistically, "Standing up for yourself" means things get worse for you, because there are many of them and one of you. What ACTUALLY happens to end bullying is that these people become JBL's bitch and start doing things he puts them up to (a third way to be a bitch).


Maybe I am a bitch. But I realized nothings going to change and I was sick of getting "heat" from the lads for sticking up for myself and not letting some dick push me around.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JT said:


> ...
> :cena4
> 
> Not a troll, just baffled by your hypocrisy.


He's calling everyone a troll. I don't know what he's on about. I think he's drunk lol

I just logged on now and he's hounded my shit :lmao










And then.










lolol

Think he's just going round insulting people in rep and on their walls. I can't understand a word he's saying, think the lads had one too many lol


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> He's calling everyone a troll. I don't know what he's on about. I think he's drunk lol
> 
> I just logged on now and he's hounded my shit :lmao
> 
> ...


Hasn't left any on my wall :draper2

Guess he started posting visitor messages after he called me a troll. Seriously the guy is either high on something or he's just a very, very, very bad and unfunny troll.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Ronny927 said:


> Hasn't left any on my wall :draper2
> 
> Guess he started posting visitor messages after he called me a troll. Seriously the guy is either high on something or he's just a very, very, very bad and unfunny troll.


Or both lol I literally logged on and had all these notifications lol Check your rep and see if there's anything in there, you might be lucky lol

Thing is, if you look through the thread he's calling everyone either a troll or a bitch, there's no point even taking any notice lol


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



NoodFactor said:


> Victim is 40 years old man i think he can stand up for himself, SJW.


It's not as simple as that. He has no power and nobody to tell about this.

My former company had a sexual harassment policy but not to same sex harassment, meaning a male could sexually harass another male or female/female and nothing could be done. We had several people being harassed who could not report it as sexual harassment, only as verbal harassment which was nothing and only made it worse.

Not everything is black and white.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> Personally I think ribbing in wrestling is fun and sometimes it can go overboard a bit but in my book it's not a big deal. Dudes like JBL and Hugh Morris take it to a real nasty and ugly level though.


This ribbing and banter is fine and can be a bit of fun. However if someone does not find it fun or you start to cross the line JBL does then it is bullying. Me and my workmates would hide each others shoes or energy drinks but we would never hide each other's passport or key legal document


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Maybe I am a bitch. But I realized nothings going to change and I was sick of getting "heat" from the lads for sticking up for myself and not letting some dick push me around.


Personally, I disagree with that mentality. Labeling somebody a bitch in this context, whether its for ending their career in response to "friendly ribbing" or involving authority figures (because this IS workplace harassment), is nothing but a self-serving label applied by the asshole in question to serve his own purposes. 
In the former case, he justifies harassing somebody completely out of the workplace ("That bitch just couldn't handle working here") in the latter, as a blatant defense mechanism against squealers who would make him face consequences for his actions.

Fact is, when this kind of thing isn't consensual/reciprocated, its workplace harassment, fucked-up traditions be damned.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Sol Katti said:


> It's come to this, huh? You have people defending bullying on WF. All the while being hypocritical about it.
> 
> That's my fill of the wrestling section today. uttahere


I tend to believe most of those defensive posts are trolls, especially with how they come across. The posts that seem less so, again, hoping they're just more elaborate trolls; otherwise, no string of words would justifiably describe how meaningless the lives they must lead.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL is a massive piece of shit. And this is not just about Justin Roberts. And even if the Mauro Ranallo story is still only speculation and guesses. There are many stories of him and his cronies (Orlando Jordan, Bob Holly, Jamie Noble) bullying other wrestlers from as far back as 15 years ago. And then he says that he didn't bully Roberts by calling him an idiot that everyone hated? What a pathetic excuse for a human being. It is absolutely ridiculous that he is still employed. By the same company that has the "Be A Star" campaign.



> JBL was being interviewed by a high-schooler and, after the kid dropped his notes, Bradshaw asked the mother if "she had any children who weren't mentally disabled".


What a scumbag.

And he's a ****** who likes sucking dicks. True story.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> blah another troll
> 
> can't handle a differing a opinion cry to mommie like you always do troll.


↑
Likely another unfortunate victim of nightly daddy beatings, just like the poor Layfield fella. Sad story in writing really.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Just exactly how immature is this piece of shit? Why the fuck is he still employed?... Why the hell hasnt someone knocked his teeth out yet? These are some of the questions we will never get the answers to.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Sure troll. Life must be soooo hard for you "victim" "victim" BY CHOICE.


Why do I have a strong feeling that you have hand-on experience of what's like to be a bully. Why, oh why :hmm


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

The latest Meltzer burial of JBL/WWE on today's 04/09 WOR is must-listen audio.
http://www.f4wonline.com/wrestling-...an-jbl-situation-ufc-200-shockers-more-233361


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Damn JBL is getting bombarded with hate replies and #FireJBL hashtags lately, serves the cunt right.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Remember when Daniel Bryan choked Justin Roberts with his tie?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> differing opinion=Trolling
> 
> 
> lol did your mom drop you on your head and because of that you have to wear a helmet and ride the yellow short bus to school?


Haha. He's quite funny. If you browse through this thread he's literally calling everyone a troll. Just logged on again and he's wrote even more on my wall, every time I log on I've got notifications from him writing shit on my wall haha.

I've just logged on again and yet another one is there lol 

Same shit though. He just sounds drunk lol


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I dont get why this it not being reported more outside meltzer this man is a total idiot and needs to go


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



glenwo2 said:


> I have a question :
> 
> If Justin Roberts suffered all that he says, why did we only learn of this now due to his book?
> 
> I would hope he reported this but chances are that he didn't or couldn't due to being afraid of JBL physically assaulting him, I guess.


Why would we hear about it?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



> Among some of the more serious accusations against JBL is the claim that he once forced an unnamed wrestler into the shower and told him he was going to sexually assault him.


It was Brian Christopher.

*#JailhouseRomance*

- Vic


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Ronny927 said:


> Damn JBL is getting bombarded with hate replies and #FireJBL hashtags lately, serves the cunt right.


:lmao kudos on the meta level with the tabs, m8


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter is reporting that JBL’s bullying is actually encouraged in WWE as a way for Chariman Vince McMahon to weed out the people he thinks aren’t tough enough for the wrestling business.
> 
> “Everyone knows how tight Layfield is with Vince McMahon. The belief across-the-board is Layfield’s weeding out those who can’t take it comes from above.”


This company is sick...

http://www.gerweck.net/2017/04/08/claim-jbls-bullying-encouraged-by-vince-mcmahon/


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

Well Vince has a point, 

Those who claimed getting bullied by JBL should've stood up to him or bully him back. That's the way I'd deal with it rather than crying about it online.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

Could this mean Vince is finally going to fuck off?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

I mean, are we really surprised if this is true? This is Vince McMahon, DAMN IT!


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

Vince is such a total hypocrite with "Be A Star" while on the other hand promoting bullying to weed out weak people that don't belong in the business. Fucking BS. Someone needs to call Vince on this. Quite funny how he wouldn't use Bully Ray character but he has real-life bully in form of JBL.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

I mean it makes sense up to a point to have that drill sergeant mentality, but there's no need to bully guys who are already established in the wrestling business just for the sake of it.

Vince is running talent out of there just for the hell of it. The fact is Mauro was more valuable to the company than half the roster. Good Job Vince, you sure proved that he wasn't right for the business.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

Ranello is a commentator, why does he have to be tough?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

Vince and JBL are cut from a different cloth and grew up in a very hard nosed, tough business where nearly every worker was high on drugs and steroids and you had to be tough and careful of what what you said to whom or what you would likely get your ass kicked.

This current generation of wrestlers and employees are mainly a bunch of emotional man children that read comic books and play video games well into adulthood. 

Culture clash.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

So I guess being a gigantic prick and a cowardly bully is a good think because it helps weed out guys by treating them like shit? Bet Vince doesn't ask JBL to pick on any of the big guys. unk2

I mean, I get that for that type of business that you need to be a tough dude and have a thick skin, but that doesn't for one second condone some of the shit JBL has done. Fuck using that idea for justifying it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Vince and JBL are cut from a different cloth and grew up in a very hard nosed, tough business where nearly every worker was high on drugs and steroids and you had to be tough and careful of what what you said to whom or what you would likely get your ass kicked.
> 
> This current generation of wrestlers and employees are mainly a bunch of emotional man children that read comic books and play video games well into adulthood.
> 
> Culture clash.


:mj4

The implication non-drug users that might have nerdy interests (while still being able to kick the average man's ass) who would prefer to talk things out like an adult or brush shit off are somehow inferior to giant 12 year olds that bully each other like they're still in middle school is fucking hilariously disgusting.

"I'm such a big, bad man I'm going to steal my co-worker's passport in a foreign country and make fun of someone who is mentally ill!"

Yeah, that means this dude is tougher than Woods or Reigns or Styles because they play video games together. :heston

Get outta here with that bullshit nonsense.

You can be a tough, even aggressive business person without being a fucking bully. 

There's a big difference between an encouraging "Get your fucking ass in gear" and "I'm going to sexually harass, mock, and torment talent on the norm to the point where they'd rather lose their well paying job than deal with me."


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Well Vince has a point,
> 
> Those who claimed getting bullied by JBL should've stood up to him or bully him back. That's the way I'd deal with it rather than crying about it online.


Clearly you don't know what you're talking about and have never been bullied in your life.


----------



## notfairtoflair (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

Please. Their anointed top guy is always gassed minutes after his matches start.

It's not about if you're tough or not. It's just Vince being a dick. 

Hey Vince, if you really want the talent to be "tough", allow a more aggressive style instead of this boring slow-paced shit we see in most of these matches.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

"LOOK BRADSHAW! HE'S GONNA.... OH MY GOD... HE'S GONNA CRY! HEEEEE'S GONNA CRRRRY!!!"


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Vince and JBL are cut from a different cloth and grew up in a very hard nosed, tough business where nearly every worker was high on drugs and steroids and you had to be tough and careful of what what you said to whom or what you would likely get your ass kicked.
> 
> *This current generation of wrestlers and employees are mainly a bunch of emotional man children that read comic books and play video games well into adulthood. *
> 
> Culture clash.


Says who? You?

Nothing wrong with enjoying different things that aren't sex, drugs, and alcohol. And that's fucking hilarious and extremely short-sighted of you to just assume that because a lot of them like comic books and video games that it makes them not mature and a bunch of children. Millions of people enjoy both those things, and I'm sure they're also perfectly normal, mature, and fine human beings.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Lariat.Tubman said:


> "LOOK BRADSHAW! HE'S GONNA.... OH MY GOD... HE'S GONNA CRY! HEEEEE'S GONNA CRRRRY!!!"


Huh? Huh? Huh? Huh? Try not to get it on my table here...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Vince and JBL are cut from a different cloth and grew up in a very hard nosed, tough business where nearly every worker was high on drugs and steroids and you had to be tough and careful of what what you said to whom or what you would likely get your ass kicked.
> 
> This current generation of wrestlers and employees are mainly a bunch of emotional man children that read comic books and play video games well into adulthood.
> 
> Culture clash.


Yeah and guess which generation is going to last longer and stay healthly?


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Mra22 said:


> This company is sick...
> 
> http://www.gerweck.net/2017/04/08/claim-jbls-bullying-encouraged-by-vince-mcmahon/


Hope Rollins ends up on Smackdown so JBL has a new target on his dart board. Rollins has to be the next one to go. So injury prone, so many shenanigans with his girlfriends them posting his dick everywhere, and the man is just weak sauce.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

I dont condone any bradshaw as done backstage but I can see where Vince is coming from and the world has become very pussyfide in the last few years where everyone has to get a ribbon, everyones a winner.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



JT said:


> :mj4
> 
> The implication non-drug users that might have nerdy interests (while still being able to kick the average man's ass) who would prefer to talk things out like an adult or brush shit off are somehow inferior to giant 12 year olds that bully each other like they're still in middle school is fucking hilariously disgusting.
> 
> ...


My point is that JBL and Vince came up in a time where the backstage atmosphere of pro wrestling was much a like a prison....with different clicks of people pranking each other to different levels of severity. I mean, back in their time coming up, the British Bulldogs stole the Rougeau's clothing and the Rougeau's responded in kind by knocking their teeth out. These days people cry about shit on the internet instead of confronting people face to face....it seems like a bitch thing to do.

Besides, studies show that being successful in business or politics and bullying correlate quite often.


Also, I don't think anyone thinks for a second that Xavier Woods is tough.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Dr. Middy said:


> Says who? You?
> 
> Nothing wrong with enjoying different things that aren't sex, drugs, and alcohol. And that's fucking hilarious and extremely short-sighted of you to just assume that because a lot of them like comic books and video games that it makes them not mature and a bunch of children. Millions of people enjoy both those things, and I'm sure they're also perfectly normal, mature, and fine human beings.


This shit kills me. Might as well say "DAMN THOSE GODDAMN MILLENNIAL WRESTLERS THAT AREN'T GOING TO DIE FROM AN OVERDOSE OR DISEASE AND WILL LIVE LONG ENOUGH TO BE INDUCTED INTO THE HOF. DAMN THEM." 

:lmao



Kink_Brawn said:


> My point is that JBL and Vince came up in a time where the backstage atmosphere of pro wrestling was much a like a prison....with different clicks of people pranking each other to different levels of severity. I mean, back in their time coming up, the British Bulldogs stole the Rougeau's clothing and the Rougeau's responded in kind by knocking their teeth out. These days people cry about shit on the internet instead of confronting people face to face....it seems like a bitch thing to do.
> 
> Besides, studies show that being successful in business or politics and bullying correlate quite often.
> 
> ...


Correlation =/= Causation 

Your "studies" are probably bias and poorly sourced b/s with poor statistically power. Talk to any reputable university or company and they'll tell you being a piece of shit to employees is a surefire way to fucking lose them.

Keep that shit outta my face.

I really don't care what type of crap you try and use to peddle your opinion. It's just that...crap.



wwe9391 said:


> I dont condone any bradshaw as done backstage but I can see where Vince is coming from and the world has become very pussyfide in the last few years where everyone has to get a ribbon, everyones a winner.


People pull this b/s line all the goddamn time.

Trust me, as someone who went through the tail beginning of the 'everyone gets a ribbon' era, no one wanted those fucking participation awards in life. It was so shitty ass parents who threw temper tantrums and blamed schools and sports for their kids' shortcomings would shut up. It's more for past generations to feel validated for their shitty parenting practices, most kids didn't and don't give a shit, and those that are entitled shits would have been regardless.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Unorthodox said:


> Ranello is a commentator, why does he have to be tough?


The motivation (assuming Vince is behind this and not just tolerating it) is kinda complicated, but I can guess at it. If you work in a company with an HR department, and especially if you've worked though HR to "resolve disputes", you know how much of a clusterfuck that process is and how much it favors a shitty employee who whine over things that are ACTUALLY non-issues.

Now, there are maybe industry or economy-wide fixes for the fact that HR is basically a scam of a department, but IF (big if) what we're hearing is true, Vince's motivation as a single business owner is to create a corporate culture where that kind of talent are run out of the company by their own peers (with management's blessing) before they can even become a "problem". So they just haze everyone on the way in until it stops bothering them.

This setup fucks Mauro because regardless whether he's inclined to complain about things, he's bipolar, and you just threw him into an overtly hostile work environment where he got promoted past a bunch of talking heads who had been with the company for years. Play Mr. McMahon's theme to that one.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Unorthodox said:


> Ranello is a commentator, why does he have to be tough?


BECAUSE HE'S A MAN DAMN-IT!!! :vince3


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

And if you answer back or bully them back you get fired or punished, seems like the typical WWE bullshit to me.

Here's a better idea, how about WWE act like a fucking work place and not a frikkin zoo.

Remember what Vince said "Just don't piss anyone off"

In other words we can fuck with you just don't fuck with me...classy


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Well Vince has a point,
> 
> Those who claimed getting bullied by JBL should've stood up to him or bully him back. That's the way I'd deal with it rather than crying about it online.


This is some keyboard warrior nonsense. It's easy to say that you would have done this or that in a situation that you've never actually been in. But I guarantee, 9 times out of 10, you wouldn't have done a thing.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



J
Correlation =/= Causation
Your "studies" are probably bias and poorly sourced b/s with poor statistically power. Talk to any reputable university or company and they'll tell you being a piece of shit to employees is a surefire way to fucking lose them.
Keep that shit outta my face.
I really don't care what type of crap you try and use to peddle your opinion. It's just that...crap.
/QUOTE said:


> >Tries to debate by actively ignoring studies that don't favor his opinion
> >Keeps saying "get that shit outta my face" as if that means something
> >Doesn't use the "correlation does not equal causation" argument correctly
> 
> Yeah, sure, and I am the asshole here....


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Kink_Brawn said:


> My point is that JBL and Vince came up in a time where the backstage atmosphere of pro wrestling was much a like a prison....with different clicks of people pranking each other to different levels of severity. I mean, back in their time coming up, the British Bulldogs stole the Rougeau's clothing and the Rougeau's responded in kind by knocking their teeth out. These days people cry about shit on the internet instead of confronting people face to face....it seems like a bitch thing to do.
> 
> *Besides, studies show that being successful in business or politics and bullying correlate quite often.
> *
> ...


Corporations everywhere are changing those toxic elements. The only people who complain that the world is being "pussified" are those who don't have the resources-be it intellect or talent- to survive the inclusion of women and ethnic minority groups. And to some degree the world is being pussified because more females are finally being represented. Women have proven they bring a lot to the table especially in the ring. The Sasha-Charlotte match catalog alone probably has higher-rated matches than the entirety of JBL's career. 



Kink_Brawn said:


> Vince and JBL are cut from a different cloth and grew up in a very hard nosed, tough business where nearly every worker was high on drugs and steroids and you had to be tough and careful of what what you said to whom or what you would likely get your ass kicked.
> 
> *This current generation of wrestlers and employees are mainly a bunch of emotional man children that read comic books and play video games well into adulthood*.
> 
> Culture clash.


Nice toxic masculinity. I am glad you equate adulthood with being able to survive an environment where everyone is on drugs/steroids. You know I think adulthood has more to do with being financially, physically and socially responsible.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Kink_Brawn said:


> >Tries to debate by actively ignoring studies that don't favor his opinion
> >Keeps saying "get that shit outta my face" as if that means something
> >Doesn't use the "correlation does not equal causation" argument correctly
> 
> Yeah, sure, and I am the asshole here....


She. 

You didn't post any studies, but even if you did yes I am skeptical of them. Because I actually know a decent bit amount research and conducting studies and most that are done and heavily passed around the internet as fact are theories at best and cherrypicked bullshit with no statistical significance at worse that fails to represent the population it's sample is supposed to be from and doesn't control for external factors. 

Correlation doesn't equal causation. Being a dickhead doesn't mean it causes you to be a successful businessman, even if the two can occur together. Duh. In fact it can fuck you over and black ball you from entire industries because most employees are disposable nowadays.
There are several hundreds of thousands of successful business people (if not millions just in the US alone) that are lovely individuals. 

Learn how to quote next time, too.

Also, greentexting in 2017...:deandre


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

So, why did Vince fire Nailz for choking him? He was just standing up for himself.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



razzathereaver said:


> This is some keyboard warrior nonsense. It's easy to say that you would have done this or that in a situation that you've never actually been in. But I guarantee, 9 times out of 10, you wouldn't have done a thing.


The irony in calling me keyboard warrior :mj4


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

Wtf is greentexting?

Also, people should go find Ivory's shoot where she talks about JBL kissing Brock's ass the second he walked in the door. If anybody in this situation is a pussy, it's Bradshaw.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



2 Ton 21 said:


> So, why did Vince fire Nailz for choking him? He was just standing up for himself.


Elaborate please? I'm unaware of this story.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Jack the Ripper said:


> The irony in calling me keyboard warrior :mj4


What's ironic about it? What claim did I make to indicate that I was one?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Jay Valero said:


> Elaborate please? I'm unaware of this story.


http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/articles/backstage-fight-stories-vince-mcmahon-vs-nailz



> The year was 1992. Nailz, who worked against Virgil in the second match on the show, was upset about his payoff from the event. SummerSlam 1992 took place at Wembley Stadium in London, England, and outside of the famous WrestleMania III event, was the second-largest attendance ever featured for a live WWE event.
> 
> So Nailz, who worked the event, felt he was underpaid. He went to the bosses office to complain. Apparently McMahon basically blew off Nailz’s complaints, which angered Walcholz even more. As the story goes, Nailz then attacked McMahon in his office and choked him completely unconscious to the point that he reportedly turned blue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

Nothing wrong with a little tough love. The world isn't rainbows and butterfly's and in the wrestling business you should have thicker skin. Boo fucking who someone made fun of facts wah wah, come up with an insult right back. Jbl for instance would be a super easy target to get a comeback on for fuck sakes.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Vince and JBL are cut from a different cloth and grew up in a very hard nosed, tough business where nearly every worker was high on drugs and steroids and you had to be tough and careful of what what you said to whom or what you would likely get your ass kicked.
> 
> This current generation of wrestlers and employees are mainly a bunch of emotional man children that read comic books and play video games well into adulthood.
> 
> Culture clash.


by breaking the law, stealing a passport can get you prison time, on top of the harrassment which if these guys sue and vince was in on it, they could get hundreds of millions.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

Once a carney, always a carney


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/articles/backstage-fight-stories-vince-mcmahon-vs-nailz


Hahaha! Fuck you, Vince!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*

This has been obvious for years but only now people are getting outraged about it.

WWE has always been a hostile workplace especially if you're not in favor with McMahon or Levesque.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I put the 4 JBL threads together and put all the news in the OP, giving credit to those who posted the news as well.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



wwe9391 said:


> I dont condone any bradshaw as done backstage but I can see where Vince is coming from and the world has become very pussyfide in the last few years where everyone has to get a ribbon, everyones a winner.


It's actually funny to think that now, considering they book Wrestlemania to be 10 hours long in order for the jobbers of their jobbers to make an appearance in a battle royal clusterfuck just to get their -uh- partecipation award.

It seems they don't even realize how much they are in touch with the worst things possible of this generation.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Yes.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL may well be a bully and I feel bad for MR if the stories are true but all these wrestlers coming out with these bullying stories? wth, you are damn fighters, even if it is fake, most of you have damn muscles, stfu and man up! 

I'm in pretty good shape and I box but even as a k#skinny arse kid I never let anyone, bigger or otherwise, treat me like that. Wtf is wrong with these people?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

What's that shower story with Edge ??


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The5star_Kid said:


> JBL may well be a bully and I feel bad for MR if the stories are true but all these wrestlers coming out with these bullying stories? wth, you are damn fighters, even if it is fake, most of you have damn muscles, stfu and man up!
> 
> I'm in pretty good shape and I box but even as a k#skinny arse kid I never let anyone, bigger or otherwise, treat me like that. Wtf is wrong with these people?


It's called self preservation, JBL in a position of power and favor with those in command allows him to get away with this behavior. 

Just look at what happens when you retaliate even mildly, this company is not the place that wants to hear these peoples opinions.

So these people put up with all the bullshit cause they didn't wanna lose their jobs and most of them finally got their dream job and wanted to make it work even under bad conditions.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I'm curious to know what the "locker room leaders" like Undertaker were doing when all this abuse was going on.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



ste1592 said:


> It's actually funny to think that now, considering they book Wrestlemania to be 10 hours long in order for the jobbers of their jobbers to make an appearance in a battle royal clusterfuck just to get their -uh- partecipation award.
> 
> It seems they don't even realize how much they are in touch with the worst things possible of this generation.


You do realise that battle royal was on the Pre-show?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I wonder if Brock Lesnar ever got this treatment from JBL or any other of the supposed bullies/hazers in backstage.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Never understood why all stupid fans would still chant JBL during raws. Dude just looks like a real asshole and I for one never really thought he was that great or entertaining. Hopefully now they will chant JBL is a bully or fire JBL.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

How did this thread get so long? JBL being a bully has been known for years. I´m not defending him at all, bullying because you can is beyond stupid, but to play devils advocate here; The stories about JBL and others are so well known, so if someone don´t think they could handle something like that, then don´t apply for a job at WWE.
Just like us normal working guys wouldn´t take a job at a company who has a bad rep when there are other options on the table.
And why doesn´t anyone complain while they work there? WWE is a company with a board of directors, HR personnel, even doctors who can handle the psychological effects, and the stocks are public traded, so if enough people complains, then management would be forced to take action (yes, I know the Mcmahon-Helmsley/Dunn has the majority, but the rest of the shareholders aren´t totally without power). Instead everyone waits until they´re no longer with the company, and THEN start complaining. Sounds too much like disgruntled former employees, and we all know someone who is like that kind of people.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Why do people give a fuck about what is going on backstage? Who cares if someone is a asshole? Guess everyone should hate Austin for beating his wife but that was a era where the product wasn't garbage so fans didn't need to worry what happened in the back. 

Lastly if a grown fucking man can't stand up for himself then i don't have any sympathy. Newsflash the world is full of assholes. Co-workers are massive assholes too. The safe place BS is really annoying, so what JBL bullied the fucker. Separate the two so it won't happen


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> You do realise that battle royal was on the Pre-show?


And the pre-show isn't part of Mania?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



ste1592 said:


> And the pre-show isn't part of Mania?


Nope. Do you know what "pre" means? It means "before" so if its the pre show and the show is Wrestlemania the it's not a part of wrestlemania.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Some of the comments in this thread just sad.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



yeahright2 said:


> How did this thread get so long? JBL being a bully has been known for years. I´m not defending him at all, bullying because you can is beyond stupid, but to play devils advocate here; The stories about JBL and others are so well known, so if someone don´t think they could handle something like that, then don´t apply for a job at WWE.
> Just like us normal working guys wouldn´t take a job at a company who has a bad rep when there are other options on the table.
> And why doesn´t anyone complain while they work there? WWE is a company with a board of directors, HR personnel, even doctors who can handle the psychological effects, and the stocks are public traded, so if enough people complains, then management would be forced to take action (yes, I know the Mcmahon-Helmsley/Dunn has the majority, but the rest of the shareholders aren´t totally without power). Instead everyone waits until they´re no longer with the company, and THEN start complaining. Sounds too much like disgruntled former employees, and we all know someone who is like that kind of people.


1. For a vast majority of people who watch wrestling as kids, WWE is and still is THE company that everybody wants to go to. There is no other company in the world, and even less in North America where somebody can get that kind of exposure and that big a platform to work on. So with that in mind, I'm sure they go there anyway just for the chance and the opportunity to become one of those big stars, despite all of the shit that goes on backstage. 

They can't just rule out WWE because they might not be able to handle it mentally. When you're literally the only big time game in town, it doesn't make sense for most of them to completely rule it out unless they have otherworldly talent and can work as a star attraction all over the indy scene (or over in NJPW).

2. When you have a locker room with a bunch of guys all vying for the best spots between one another, it's not the easiest thing in the world to speak up and have a bunch of others follow suit. If you're in a position like Reigns is for example, or even a guy like Strowman who is being booked well, are you really going to speak up? Or will you keep your mouth shut because you don't want anything to happen to your position?

Seems like a lot of the biggest issues are that guys are afraid of complaining and marching right up to Vince because of job security. Could some of them maybe voice their minds more? Sure, and I think that would be cool if they did that and Vince listens. But I think some of them are afraid Vince won't listen, and him and management in turn will just not care and either just bump a dude down to the bottom of the card, or completely forget about them entirely. It's not the easiest thing in the world just to speak up like that, but it's also something more of them should do.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



KingCosmos said:


> Why do people give a fuck about what is going on backstage? Who cares if someone is a asshole? Guess everyone should hate Austin for beating his wife but that was a era where the product wasn't garbage so fans didn't need to worry what happened in the back.


So it's okay to beat your wife as long as the company you work for is doing great and you're one of the reasons why? Well maybe Ray Rice should have knocked out his fiance after he ran for 1500 yards, scored 12 touchdowns and helped the Ravens win a Super Bowl. He would get a pass, right?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Some of the comments in this thread just sad.


Care to elaborate? Which side are you on?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> Nope. Do you know what "pre" means. It means "before" so if its the pre show and the show is Wrestlemania the it's not a part of wrestlemania.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


So what is it? Is the Royal Rumble?

Anyway, call it what you want, if they didn't feel this urgent need to put all their meaningless jobber into a battle royal just to give them something to do, you could scrap the preshow and waste two hours less.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



ste1592 said:


> So what is it? Is the Royal Rumble?
> 
> Anyway, call it what you want, if they didn't feel this urgent need to put all their meaningless jobber into a battle royal just to give them something to do, you could scrap the preshow and waste two hours less.


It's called the Wrestlemania PRE-SHOW!!!!!! How difficult is that to understand and that same jobber battle royal took place at last years Wrestlemania. The actual show and not the pre show. Reason why we had so many matches this year is because of the brand split and the addition of FOUR titles. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> So it's okay to beat your wife as long as the company you work for is doing great and you're one of the reasons why? Well maybe Ray Rice should have knocked out his fiance after he ran for 1500 yards, scored 12 touchdowns and helped the Ravens win a Super Bowl. He would get a pass, right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


You seriously lack reading comprehension. Where did i say it's ok to beat your wife? My point was you don't see people shitting on Austin for doing something way worse. People now a days can't separate entertainment from the person which is dumb, they are so focused on dirt sheets and backstage drama(which is a result of the product sucking). And the fact that Ray Rice socked the shit out of his girl has no bearing on how good he rushed regardless if you like it or not.

Does Austin become a shit wrestler because he beat his wife? No

Lastly abusing your spouse is different from a grown man getting "bullied" in the workplace. Give me a break.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> It's called the Wrestlemania PRE-SHOW!!!!!! How difficult is that to understand and that same jobber battle royal took place at last years Wrestlemania. The actual show and not the pre show. Reason why we had so many matches this year is because of the brand split and the addition of FOUR titles.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


It's not difficult understand, it's idiotic to think. It's called Pre-Show, so what? Is it on another day? Do you pay to watch only the Pre-Show? 

Again, call it what you want, it adds unnecessary lenght to the event.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> Care to elaborate? Which side are you on?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


The Comments that basically say MAN-UP! or THIS GENERATION IS A BUNCH OF PUSSIES!

Like fuck that. Bullying should not be tolerated at all and just because there is more of a movement behind it nowadays doesn't mean people are pussies.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



KingCosmos said:


> Lastly abusing your spouse is different from a grown man getting "bullied" in the workplace. Give me a break.


You brought up Austin beating his wife. Not me.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> You brought up Austin beating his wife. Not me.


Yes and the point of that is people caring too much about what is going on backstage. Why is this such a big deal in this Era. You were also talking about giving a pass. Giving a pass towards JBL " Bullying" and Austin's actions are different

Is Austin a bad wrestler and should he have been fired?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



KingCosmos said:


> Is Austin a bad wrestler and should he have been fired?


Why should that matter to him or anyone who beats their wife?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> Why should that matter to him or anyone who beats their wife?


Just answer the question does it make him a bad Wrestler and should he have been fired for it? The same we people are rallying for JBL to be fired


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



KingCosmos said:


> Just answer the question does it make him a bad Wrestler and should he have been fired for it? The same we people are rallying for JBL to be fired


Doesn't make him a bad wrestler but he should have been fired.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> Doesn't make him a bad wrestler but he should have been fired.


Well i'm sorry i disagree. It may make him a asshole but he shouldn't be fired for it


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

WWE doesnt give a shit bout Metzler or "anonymous sources". They will say its fake or disgruntled bitter losers.

It would need massive petitions, contacting advertisers on SD! to complain, or main stream attention for JBL to face any consequences.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



KingCosmos said:


> Well i'm sorry i disagree. It may make him a asshole but he shouldn't be fired for it


So you don't think men who beat their wives shouldn't lose their job and are just "assholes"? Good to know.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> So you don't think men who beat their wives shouldn't lose their job and are just "assholes"? Good to know.


No for the simple fact that if we start picking things to fire people over in their personal lives then where does the line stop? This is a very simple concept and it's why the world works because if we had it your way not many things would be accomplished. You do know most work places only care if it affects your job right? What world do you live in? It may not be right in your eyes but that's just the way it is.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> The Comments that basically say MAN-UP! or THIS GENERATION IS A BUNCH OF PUSSIES!
> 
> Like fuck that. Bullying should not be tolerated at all and just because there is more of a movement behind it nowadays doesn't mean people are pussies.


Whilst I do agree with your basic point that bullying shouldn't be tolerated....

The amount of perpetually fauxfended whingebags populating social media does make it look very much like it..


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The5star_Kid said:


> JBL may well be a bully and I feel bad for MR if the stories are true but all these wrestlers coming out with these bullying stories? wth, you are damn fighters, even if it is fake, most of you have damn muscles, stfu and man up!
> 
> I'm in pretty good shape and I box but even as a k#skinny arse kid I never let anyone, bigger or otherwise, treat me like that. Wtf is wrong with these people?


young wrestlers who don't have a good spot don't defend themself out of fear of getting fired. wwe is fucked up anyway, they normally fire the victim who defends themself eg. del rio for slapping a racist


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



KingCosmos said:


> No for the simple fact that if we start picking things to fire people over in their personal lives then where does the line stop? This is a very simple concept and it's why the world works because if we had it your way not many things would be accomplished. You do know most work places only care if it affects your job right? What world do you live in? It may not be right in your eyes but that's just the way it is.


yeah... austin was lucky not to get a severe prison sentence for that. you're chatting shit


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

Hahaha people defending JBL????
He's an asshole and a sub-par commentator. He's a weasely little bitch and not worth defending. This isn't about some PC crusade, it's about weeding out a piece of shit who shouldn't have his current job if we base it just on his skill and ignore what a rotten piece of shit he really is.

If he was any good at his job then I can get defending him as some stupid fanboy-ism, but he's not. He's fucking worthless and only has a job there because the higher-ups are friends with him.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I showered with JBL once.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



spagbol said:


> yeah... austin was lucky not to get a severe prison sentence for that. you're chatting shit


You addressed nothing i said that's nice. But anyway even if he got arrested and charged i doubt it would be a "Severe prison sentence"


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



KingCosmos said:


> You addressed nothing i said that's nice. But anyway even if he got arrested and charged i doubt it would be a "Severe prison sentence"


Yes I did. You claimed Austin's actions are not worthy of dismissal and I countered not only did he deserve to be fired but he deserved a heavy prison sentence. 

And yeah it's possible for a spousal abuse conviction like that to carry up to four years in prison. So he was lucky.


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> Nope. Do you know what "pre" means? It means "before" so if its the pre show and the show is Wrestlemania the it's not a part of wrestlemania.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Do you know what the word "pedantic" means? I only ask because you're being a little bit pedantic. I mean, for the people in the stadium, the pre-show matches are part of Wrestlemania. They don't have separate tickets for the Wrestlemania pre-show and then the Wrestlemania main-show. As the matches occur in the same venue, on the same date, in front of the same audience, and same crew, in a ring with the word "Wrestlemania" on the side ... then what the fuck difference does the word 'pre' really mean?


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL is a giant piece of shit, but I still fail to see what he did that was so bad in the Mauro Ranallo situation.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



spagbol said:


> young wrestlers who don't have a good spot don't defend themself out of fear of getting fired. wwe is fucked up anyway, they normally fire the victim who defends themself eg. del rio for slapping a racist


ADR is a perfect example of why people don't stand up for themselves. Dude slapped someone for making a racist comment and gets fired but not the guy who made the comment? Nice message WWE sends with stuff like that.



Foreign Object said:


> Do you know what the word "pedantic" means? I only ask because you're being a little bit pedantic. I mean, for the people in the stadium, the pre-show matches are part of Wrestlemania. They don't have separate tickets for the Wrestlemania pre-show and then the Wrestlemania main-show. As the matches occur in the same venue, on the same date, in front of the same audience, and same crew, in a ring with the word "Wrestlemania" on the side ... then what the fuck difference does the word 'pre' really mean?


When someone looks at the Wrestlemania 33 card years from now, the first match they will see will be AJ Styles v. Shane McMahon. If I watch Wrestlemania 33 on the network that match will be the first match I see. Why? Because that was the first match of the actual main Wrestlemania show. The Cruiserweight title match, the IC title match and the Battle Royal were all on the pre-show card. They call it a pre-show for a reason and just because people like you wanna twist the definition around, which is something I hate about people, it doesn't change the fact that the IC title, the Cruiserweight title and the battle royal happened on the pre-show and not Wrestlemania. Answer this for me. When it was reported that the SDL women's title was gonna be on the pre-show people flipped their lid. Social media was bitching about it for days. People were also complaining that the Cruiserweight title and the IC title were on the pre-show. Now if you claim the pre-show should be considered a part of the main show then why all the fuss? What difference would it have made? Why complain about those matches being on the pre-show if it's all the same? Because it's not the same and they know it but you don't. People complained because they know the pre-show is just that. THE PRE-SHOW and not the main card. If it is to be considered a part of the main card then why call it the pre-show or kickoff or whatever? Just say Wrestlemania 33 began with Neville v. Aires. :draper2:


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL is OUT OF CONTROL!!! his actions are utterly uncalled for, deplorable, reprehensible, and BAH GAWD should set his sights next on Rollins. Let JBL bite and let that venom like a runaway train in Seth's blood and veins. Rollins never stays healthy enough any way and break noses in matches. One reckless sumbitch that needs to go.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Wait. Are there actual JBL defenders? The guy who bullies, steals, and sexually assaults men while being piss poor at his job? I'm genuinely curious what there is to be backing. Or is this a "i'm a piece of shit, so I defend pieces of shit" pack mentality?


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



What A Maneuver said:


> Wait. Are there actual JBL defenders? The guy who bullies, steals, and sexually assaults men while being piss poor at his job? I'm genuinely curious what there is to be backing. Or is this a "i'm a piece of shit, so I defend pieces of shit" pack mentality?


Other pieces of shit, but mostly stockholm syndrome. Realize that with any pack of jackals like what JBL ran/runs, most of the people involved have started cooperating in the abuse of others to avoid being abused themselves.

These are the types you'll see in these threads putting down "pussies" who snitch in favor of "standing up to" abusers (I say "abuser" because bullying is what kids do), even though they ultimately adopted the role of a textbook beta male.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

So what exactly did JBL do that was so bad to Mauro? Like did he know he suffered from depression or was bipolar (which one was it)? As for the rest I mean he seems like a regular wrestler from his day. He had some issues with others and hazed like everybody else. He seems more like just a product of his time and era than a truly scumbag person. It's not like I've heard of him shitting on minorites, disrespecting homosexuals, or bashing religious folk. 

What are these horrible things he's done that earns him scumbag. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> So what exactly did JBL do that was so bad to Mauro? Like did he know he suffered from depression or was bipolar (which one was it)? As for the rest I mean he seems like a regular wrestler from his day. He had some issues with others and hazed like everybody else. He seems more like just a product of his time and era than a truly scumbag person. It's not like I've heard of him shitting on minorites, disrespecting homosexuals, or bashing religious folk.
> 
> What are these horrible things he's done that earns him scumbag.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Ranallo won some WOR best announcer thing and posted it all over twitter and retweeted positive things said about him and it rubbed JBL the wrong way and he said something on air and ever since Ranallo was at home. Just seems that maybe this backfired on him and he legged it home and is using the bipolar card to protect himself. He won't be the first to do it not saying he has but people to be fair have said he can be difficult to work with


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> So what exactly did JBL do that was so bad to Mauro? Like did he know he suffered from depression or was bipolar (which one was it)? As for the rest I mean he seems like a regular wrestler from his day. He had some issues with others and hazed like everybody else. He seems more like just a product of his time and era than a truly scumbag person. It's not like I've heard of him shitting on minorites, disrespecting homosexuals, or bashing religious folk.
> 
> What are these horrible things he's done that earns him scumbag.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I don't know much about the Mauro thing, tbh (though I heard there was a fair bit of verbal harassment backstage), but he's been known to be a piece of shit for years. Him shooting on the Blue Meanie during a battle royal and coercing other wrestlers into stealing Justin Roberts' passport (a crime) are just a couple of examples.

He also just plain sucks at his job, which presumably does him no favors in the eyes of many.


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

He's a scumbag because he's allowed to be a scumbag. Period.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Wonder if people will apply enough pressure to cause him to be fired.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I can´t judge JBL from my chair, don´t like him as a commentator but bashing him in social media would be similar to what he did.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Catche Jagger said:


> I don't know much about the Mauro thing, tbh (though I heard there was a fair bit of verbal harassment backstage), but he's been known to be a piece of shit for years. Him shooting on the Blue Meanie during a battle royal and coercing other wrestlers into stealing Justin Roberts' passport (a crime) are just a couple of examples.
> 
> He also just plain sucks at his job, which presumably does him no favors in the eyes of many.


The meanie thing was bad, but others have shoot before. As far as the passport that just sounds like normal shit in their world. Idk I don't think he's a nice guy or anything. He doesn't seem pleasant per se, but I think truly vile when I hear scumbag. If he knew of Mauro's problems and still bothered him about them then thats scumbagish. But JBL seems just like all the other super overbearing midcarders from his generation.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

He was an awful wrestler, an awful announcer and an awful human being. Fucking get rid of this guy.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> The meanie thing was bad, but others have shoot before. As far as the passport that just sounds like normal shit in their world. Idk I don't think he's a nice guy or anything. He doesn't seem pleasant per se, but I think truly vile when I hear scumbag. If he knew of Mauro's problems and still bothered him about them then thats scumbagish. But JBL seems just like all the other super overbearing midcarders from his generation.


For the record, there's no way somebody working closely with Mauro doesn't know he's bipolar since he's an open advocate for people with the disorder.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

The moment JBL try this shit on Sin Cara gonna be more awesome than any recent Wrestlemania, but again I doubt JBL would try his shit on a legit badass like him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*










This guy should be fired, not protected


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Brodus Clay said:


> The moment JBL try this shit on Sin Cara gonna be more awesome than any recent Wrestlemania, but again I doubt JBL would try his shit on a legit badass like him.


Well he tried shit with Blackman and got smacked about if that story is true


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Mauro got flustered when Aries and Graves were sniping at him on 205 Live too. Aries got on him about his Twitter habits, which can be pretty obnoxious as he constantly retweets compliments, including ones that say his colleagues suck and he's the bestest.

I don't know if there was backstage stuff. Would not be surprised if there was. But, having somewhat of a sense for the kind of guy Mauro is, all the criticism that comes with being a WWE announcer might have been too hard for him to take. Some people are just really, really sensitive, and he strikes me as being that way.

If JBL was actually bullying him out of the public eye, then JBL is definitely in the wrong. But, it's possible that Mauro's episode is the result of getting yelled at in the headset for calling something what it is (it's not a belt, god dammit!!!!), general WWE culture ribbing (there's a fine line there, of course), and heel commentators jabbing at him (sometimes infused with reality). Some people can't handle that stuff, and I'm not saying that from a toughness perspective, it's just absolutely not the right environment for them. Remember, Mick Foley couldn't handle being a WWE commentator, and yeah, he's pretty tough.

When I heard Mauro signed, I thought "documented mental illness? WWE? ehhh, he might have a rough time." I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Despite the fact that I'm against bullying at whatever costs, I truly believe that the higher ups perceive JBL in another way that we might not have possibly known; hence why he's been able to get away with it after all this time. 

And remember, JBL came from an era where if you were a pussy, they will chew you up. So its either toughen up or become a pussy and he decided to toughen up. Who knows since we've never heard from JBL regarding this manner outside of a few tweets.

BTW, Justin comes across as a pussy. He probably is.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> This guy should be fired, not protected


Wait! You don't fuck with lil' Naitch!

Burn JBL to the ground!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

The number of defenders coming out for this sexual abuser and complete scumbag is disgraceful.* This is not about "different eras", this is not about "different upbringings" or "how it used to be", or how much the victim is a "pussy". These are not "ribs".* Shooting in the ring is not a "rib". Theft of government property is not a "rib". Sexual assault is not a "rib". Oh, and I forgot to mention, doing poorly at your job is not a rib, either.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

fire this guy already


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Hopefully the fans can show their power and get JBL fired. If there ever was a time for a worthwhile chant to hijack a show this would be it on Smackdown.


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> The meanie thing was bad, but others have shoot before. As far as the passport that just sounds like normal shit in their world. Idk I don't think he's a nice guy or anything. He doesn't seem pleasant per se, but I think truly vile when I hear scumbag. If he knew of Mauro's problems and still bothered him about them then thats scumbagish. But JBL seems just like all the other super overbearing midcarders from his generation.


The Meanie thing was also cowardly as shit, since he did it not only in a way that he could get the drop on the guy, but also so that no one would notice. I get that other guys have done it, but it's part of a pattern of behavior.

If he wanted to get the fucking passport and be such a fucking tough guy, he should have stolen it himself. The fact that he made other guys (guys who he had also been bullying/hazing) do it for him makes it even fucking worse. The fact that he'd pit these fucking saps against one another so he and Vince can get their kicks is fucking dumb as shit.

He knew about Mauro's condition. Everyone knew.

I don't give a shit if he's "from another era." That kinda crap may have been fine back in the day, but this has gone on too long. If he can't shape his shit up and follow that the company's stated platform is (Be A* stuff) then he is obsolete and a detriment to the company, and should be dealt with as such by being tossed out like the trash he is.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Catche Jagger said:


> The Meanie thing was also cowardly as shit, since he did it not only in a way that he could get the drop on the guy, but also so that no one would notice. I get that other guys have done it, but it's part of a pattern of behavior.
> 
> If he wanted to get the fucking passport and be such a fucking tough guy, he should have stolen it himself. The fact that he made other guys (guys who he had also been bullying/hazing) do it for him makes it even fucking worse. The fact that he'd pit these fucking saps against one another so he and Vince can get their kicks is fucking dumb as shit.
> 
> ...


:clap

REPPED. Very eloquently said Sir.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL, is a more exciting heel than Roman, is. :fact:reigns2


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL won't get fired over this. The news hasn't picked up this story yet. So it isn't to the point where it could affect the WWE. Once it gets to Bill Demott level of bad when the media start to take notice of it that's when the WWE will do something.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

@CretinHop138 edit this into OP:










What a disgusting piece of shit. Fired is the least of what he should get. Everyone in the locker room should team up on him and put him through such hell, that he put others through.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

LOL So JBL think hes Tyler Durden.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

How long is this going to continue and the WWE do not fire JBL? Or let him out of his contract until things cool off? Will that even happen?


----------



## The Gentleman (May 3, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Giblets has some kind of immunity clause in his contract, I'm guessing.

Vince seems to like the 'old school hazing' mentality Giblets has unaware of the difference between ribbing, hazing and bullying. 

So as long as Vince is still running the show, you can guarantee that Giblets won't be too far behind and picking on whomever he deems 'weak'.

A dreadful man. He makes Tom Billington look like a saint.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

In any normal, sane company he would've got his marching orders a long time ago.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I think there's a line between ribbing and getting the newbies to learn and being a total dick and JBL is over that line. I'm one of the few who enjoy his commentary but he probably should go.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

LOL people are defending JBL.:will2


----------



## catboyslim (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Never taken to JBL in any guise over the years.

Found his wrestling very boring and his commentary very vanilla.

Would be no loss to me if he went.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



spagbol said:


> young wrestlers who don't have a good spot don't defend themself out of fear of getting fired. wwe is fucked up anyway, they normally fire the victim who defends themself eg. del rio for slapping a racist


Well that's their weakness then, they value mediocre monetary gain over their own pride and well being. Why aret hey complaining about it? I've seen these types of arse licks in all walks of life and they are pathetic.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> This guy should be fired, not protected


Jesus christ!! Maybe people like Charles Robinson should know their place in this world and deal with it. Seriously he is coming off as one of the biggest crybabies in this whole convulted mess that people are trying to smear shit on John Layfield's name. I hope John as his lawyers on this and all the other shit so he can sue for slander or worse destroy the lively hoods of some of those poor babies that can't man up take the abuse or STAND UP FOR THEMSELVES. fucking cowards.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Stephen90 said:


> LOL people are defending JBL.:will2


There's always apologists for everything, from liars, murderers to genocides and wars. The apologists are usually fanboys, trolls or just dumb people in general.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



deadcool said:


> I'm curious to know what the "locker room leaders" like Undertaker were doing when all this abuse was going on.


LOOL

Taker was probably too busy burying a young talent


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

This is gathering momentum hopefully he's fired get JR And King on Smackdown live


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> Jesus christ!! Maybe people like Charles Robinson should know their place in this world and deal with it. Seriously he is coming off as one of the biggest crybabies in this whole convulted mess that people are trying to smear shit on John Layfield's name. I hope John as his lawyers on this and all the other shit so he can sue for slander or worse destroy the lively hoods of some of those poor babies that can't man up take the abuse or STAND UP FOR THEMSELVES. fucking cowards.





Punkhead said:


> There's always apologists for everything, from liars, murderers to genocides and wars. The apologists are usually fanboys, trolls or just dumb people in general.


The timing of these posts.......


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair (Jan 25, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I see a lot of people saying Bradshaw was possibly bullied as a kid so that's why he's like this. Fine theory but I don't think any of us here are certified psychiatrists, but I'm of the belief that when you're *50* years old, don't you think enough time has passed for you to reflect, apologize, and I dunno, GROW UP? I have no friggin' idea what it's gonna take. It could be Mauro himself breaking his silence, it could be Dave Meltzer doing even more digging, it could be a FEMALE ex-employee speaking out, it could the BE-A Star people intervening and (attempting to) practice what they preach. I don't know but this bubble is gonna pop soon.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850792663154659329
Such ironic timing with the mic cut off.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Gentleman said:


> Giblets has some kind of immunity clause in his contract, I'm guessing.
> 
> Vince seems to like the 'old school hazing' mentality Giblets has unaware of the difference between ribbing, hazing and bullying.
> 
> ...


Don't be a dickhead.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The5star_Kid said:


> Well that's their weakness then, they value mediocre monetary gain over their own pride and well being. Why aret hey complaining about it? I've seen these types of arse licks in all walks of life and they are pathetic.


Could be any number of reason. Maybe it's there life long dream to work for the WWE and they're willing to go through the supposed trials and tribulations to succeed. Maybe it's normalised to such an extent where they don't realise straight away what's happening isn't usual. Maybe they think if they complain they'll get blacklisted in some way. Maybe they're just trying to turn as many cheeks as possible because they're patient non-confrontational people, doesn't make them pussies necessarily.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Punkhead said:


> There's always apologists for everything, from liars, murderers to genocides and wars. The apologists are usually fanboys, trolls or just dumb people in general.


I've never cared for Bradshaw outside of his APA run. I hated his long boring title reign as JBL.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Stephen90 said:


> LOL people are defending JBL.:will2


It really is pathetic.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Yeah this is making the news now, I've seen several general sports news articles on my Facebook talking about this.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

They fire the greatest commentator in wrestling history, Jim Ross, because Ric Flair chose to get hammered at an event to promote a video game, but JBl can just freely do whatever the fuck he wants to whoever.

That's an injustice in it's purest fucking form right there. A shit announcer and an equally shit champion during his wrestling career, who couldn't have drawn a dollar bill had he been given a fucking green crayon. Bradshaw is utter trash. 

He couldn't get away with this shit without encouragement from a certain someone, though. John's a fucking grunt at the end of the day and that's why it's McMahon's head people should be asking for, he's the dickhead who allows those behaviours to occur. If _anything_ comes from these revelations, you can guarantee that psychopath comes out smelling of roses like he always does.

JBL gets thrown to the wolves and Vince walks out to fans literally bowing and singing along to his music, like he's the greatest thing ever. 

The both of them are scum.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Let's cut to a live look at JBL:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Not defending JBL but I'd just like to point out that when Edge said JBL soaped his ass in the shower, he laughed it off and found it funny, and knew JBL was doing it to test him.

But yeah, JBL is like the Bill Cosby of wrestling, it's all coming out now whereas people were scared to before. Doubt Vince acts on it though and fires him.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The One Man Gang said:


> Let's cut to a live look at JBL:


This is my favorite JBL gif:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Jim Cornette getting his two cents in on the JBL & Mauro situation.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Nightrow said:


> Not defending JBL but I'd just like to point out that when Edge said JBL soaped his ass in the shower, he laughed it off and found it funny, and knew JBL was doing it to test him.


Sexual abuse victim often tell themselves it´s their fault.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



december_blue said:


> Jim Cornette getting his two cents in on the JBL & Mauro situation.


A bully apologizing for another bully. Shocking


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



ElTerrible said:


> Sexual abuse victim often tell themselves it´s their fault.


Except Edge sounds genuine about it and not really a victim at all with how he felt about it.

"IGN Sports: What does Bradshaw think about the part where he's soaping your ass in the shower? 

Edge: Like I said in the book, no knuckles disappeared. It was simply a gentle caress. [laughs] I actually haven't seen him or talked to him since the book has been out. He doesn't even know it's in there until he reads it, so it should be pretty interesting to see his reaction. I think he'll get a kick out of it. He loves doing stuff like that. It's like his way of weeding out the prima donnas to see who is going to be a cool kid and who is going to have an attitude. I just laughed along with it and joked around with him. It was one of those things where I knew I was starting to belong. If they were willing to have fun with me like that, then I knew they must like me, so I just kept doing what I was doing."

He doesn't talk about the incident with the same tone Justin Roberts and everybody else does about their stories. To Edge, it was a joke and he wants JBL to see it to get a laugh out of him. To everybody else, it wasn't. Don't speak for Edge as if you have his mind and know what he's thinking. Some can handle it, some can't.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I was such a fan of the JBL character more than a decade ago on Smackdown, he was on my favs, but his bullying bullshit is over the top now.

I'm not sure if I should remove him from my sig. Difficult times lol.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

It's fair to blame JBL for some of this but it's hard to blame him for all of this when the owner of the Company confines the bullying style. Vince is a bully on every sense of the word and he leads the company culture of it.

If you want to go even farther, and I'm sure some might be offended by this but our current President of the US who Vince supported with his campaign contributions is the biggest bully of them all. Which is why all the stuff they do for the Be a Star while the wrestlers may be sincere who do it, the company certainly does not practice what they preach.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



spagbol said:


> Could be any number of reason. Maybe it's there life long dream to work for the WWE and they're willing to go through the supposed trials and tribulations to succeed. Maybe it's normalised to such an extent where they don't realise straight away what's happening isn't usual. Maybe they think if they complain they'll get blacklisted in some way. Maybe they're just trying to turn as many cheeks as possible because they're patient non-confrontational people, doesn't make them pussies necessarily.


It LITERALLY makes them pussies.

I'm talking about the wrestlers, not the poor refs or MR if it really was JBLs fault with him.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

I haven't even gotten to watching WM yet. Guess I won't be. This shit disgusts me. Losers.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks blocked by JBL for showing support to Mauro*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851521812806619136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851522972514963459

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851523400229019648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851524614941429760


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Magicman38 said:


> It's fair to blame JBL for some of this but it's hard to blame him for all of this when the owner of the Company confines the bullying style. Vince is a bully on every sense of the word and he leads the company culture of it.
> 
> If you want to go even farther, and I'm sure some might be offended by this but our current President of the US who Vince supported with his campaign contributions is the biggest bully of them all. Which is why all the stuff they do for the Be a Star while the wrestlers may be sincere who do it, the company certainly does not practice what they preach.


>Buck passed
>From JBL... to Vince... to Trump...
Bro... I understand this might be hard to process, but people are responsible for their own actions even when in an environment that makes bad actions easier. And yes, the person creating that environment bears responsibility too, but even if Vince directly ORDERED some of the shit JBL did, JBL is still the kind of asshole who follows that order.

Also, your salt over the election has no bearing on the corporate culture within WWE. For fuck's sake, man.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



BrokedownChevy said:


> I haven't even gotten to watching WM yet. Guess I won't be. This shit disgusts me. Losers.


Just save yourself 7 hours and just watch the Hall of Fame, it wasn't a top HOF show, but well worth the watch.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks blocked by JBL for showing support to Mauro*

The funniest thing is that he only tweeted support to Mauro, he didnt even mention JBL at all. But JBL still blocked his ass.

I wonder if JBL is sitting around, stalking Mauro's twitter page and desperately blocking anyone that shows him support.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Nightrow said:


> Except Edge sounds genuine about it and not really a victim at all with how he felt about it.
> 
> "IGN Sports: What does Bradshaw think about the part where he's soaping your ass in the shower?
> 
> ...


Good lord, so fucking creepy but JBL is a big manly man keeping all the boys in line. What a fucked up world pro wrestling is.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

This is spreading so fuckin fast. Wouldn't be surprised if he is canned by the end of the month


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks blocked by JBL for showing support to Mauro*



Sweggeh said:


> The funniest thing is that he only tweeted support to Mauro, he didnt even mention JBL at all. But JBL still blocked his ass.
> 
> I wonder if JBL is sitting around, stalking Mauro's twitter page and desperately blocking anyone that shows him support.


I'm convinced by the end of the decade, JBL will have over 50% of the entire Twitter userbase blocked. He's got to be a record holder for it already!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



wwe9391 said:


> This is spreading so fuckin fast. Wouldn't be surprised if he is canned by the end of the month


One can only hope.

Fuck JBL.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Mauro Ranallo's situation started a domino effect.

- Vic


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

*Karma for this dickhead is waaay, way overdue.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Genuinely have to question the mental condition of a man who seems to get so much pleasure out of bullying and harassing other people, JBL is a seriously twisted man. Sadly I don't think he'll be fired, he works for a company where the boss himself is a bully.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: JBL Is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The5star_Kid said:


> LOOL
> 
> Taker was probably too busy burying a young talent


Or having a shot of Jack Daniels.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

90% of the backlash should go on Vince and co. There will always be a Bill Demott or JBL or Hardcore Holly but these things can be EASILY dealt with. 

But of course, its nothing I haven't learned from this POS company.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



DeeGuy said:


> Genuinely have to question the mental condition of a man who seems to get so much pleasure out of bullying and harassing other people, JBL is a seriously twisted man. Sadly I don't think he'll be fired, he works for a company where the boss himself is a bully.


Stephanie will figure out the PR angle and tell him what he needs to do. She's a fucking phony who'll "do what's best for business" while probably not really thinking it should be done.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

One part of me hopes that JBL gets fired. The other part hopes that he does not. We are talking about pro wrestling (or sports entertainment). The business has changed a lot over the years. Pro wrestling used to be tough guy business but now it has been turned more to like a nerdy thing.

If we were in 80s or 90s I would compare all of this to situation where a Navy Seal gets bullied in Navy Seals. It is for tough guys and no one forces you to go there. It is kind of sad that pro wrestling does not have that legitimacy and toughness that it used to have.

But because pro wrestling is different today than it used to be I think JBL should get fired.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*










Keep hating while JBL keeps getting Money. 

POOR MAURO GONNA CWY


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851526064132292608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851526393699590144


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



december_blue said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851526064132292608
> ...


Mauro being a bully himself too it seems.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> Mauro being a bully himself too it seems.


I don't think you understand how bullying works...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I sent my #fireJBL tweet to Vince, HHH, and Steph.

I'm sure my one single tweet will make all the difference.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

If there's still anyone, who somehow doesn't believe that JBL had anything to do with Mauro:


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Punkhead said:


> If there's still anyone, who somehow doesn't believe that JBL had anything to do with Mauro:


Believed it from the very beginning. Just because Mauro isn't saying anything doesn't mean JBL can bend the story however he wants or act innocent, the truth is gonna get out with time. 


This tweet makes him 10x more of a scumbag than he already is, fucking liar.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850182235802050560


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Ronny927 said:


> Believed it from the very beginning. Just because Mauro isn't saying anything doesn't mean JBL can bend the story however he wants or act innocent, the truth is gonna get out with time.
> 
> 
> This tweet makes him 10x more of a scumbag than he already is, fucking liar.
> ...


Pathetic. The only reason he could wish Mauro to beg better is so that he would come back and JBL could harass him more.


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

HAHA MAGGLE


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL's just fucked himself up. No way his bullying is gonna slide with Byrone AND Tom. He'll be longing for someone as nice as Mauro when they're finished with him.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

fucking get him out!

:gtfo


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL is blocking anyone who posts support and encouragement to Mauro. It doesn't matter if your tweet is polite and such. If you post any kind words to or about him, JBL blocks you. At least that is what I understand. I've seen several posts on other boards discussing it. It's his twitter. He can do what he wants. Seems very petty, though. I have a special gift for him.
:thelist


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL is the definition of a bully, obviously insecure, blocking people on twitter because they hurt his feelings then picks on people he sees as weaker than himself to make himself feel bigger.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

#FireJBL


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

What I'd like to see, because it would be sublime, is Bas Rutten buy a front row ticket to Smackdown for a month. Just sit right behind the announce desk. Let's see how long it would take for them to move the commentating table up on the ramp like they have it on Raw. Fuck that guy, and fuck Jim Cornette - of whom I'm a big mark - for defending him.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I wonder why guys like JBL and Bob Holly were assumed to be in the same bracket. Bob Holly was stiff in the ring, and an old school, no-nonsense guy, whereas JBL has literally been bullying people since years.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Why just they don't fire him if her's so scummy?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*JBL reportedly blocks Ranallo fans on Twitter*



> – As noted, Mauro Ranallo returned to social media this weekend and has been very active on Twitter after removing any WWE mentions from his profiles. While Mauro received a ton of support on Twitter yesterday, it was noted on today’s Wrestling Observer Radio that JBL was blocking people that were tweeting the well wishes. JBL also blocked people that were following both he and Mauro on Twitter.


http://www.gerweck.net/2017/04/11/j...-fans-on-twitter-emma-tweets-dana-brooke-ddp/


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: JBL reportedly blocks Ranallo fans on Twitter*

JBL is so pathetic :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Petty af.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

He's literally the equivalent of a schoolyard bully at this point. Embarrassing for a man his age. Is there anyone that can defend him at this point?

:mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851303194026180608


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I guess that means JBL is going to block Scott Hall, if he hasn't already.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Punkhead said:


> If there's still anyone, who somehow doesn't believe that JBL had anything to do with Mauro:


So JBL blocking the Young Bucks on Twitter is proof that he bullied JBL? How? I don't get the connection.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Just send him to RAW for Corey Graves let him be with his buddy Maggle


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851303194026180608


That mother f- BLOCKED!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Most Americans in general are fairly wimpy people who get offended easily.I do think JBL is an asshole but if someone like him gives people shit then those stupid enough to take it deserve it. If you let yourself be nullied that says more about the weak person you are.
Mauro comes across as a whiny little self indulgent shit who cries and seeks attention cos his little feelings were hurt.
This is just a case of a loudmouthed a-hole mocking a wimpy little shit who went crying.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

https://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2017/04/11/mauro-ranallo-jbl-wwe-bullying

Not sure if this has been posted in the thread already.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Most Americans in general are fairly wimpy people who get offended easily.I do think JBL is an asshole but if someone like him gives people shit then those stupid enough to take it deserve it. If you let yourself be nullied that says more about the weak person you are.
> Mauro comes across as a whiny little self indulgent shit who cries and seeks attention cos his little feelings were hurt.
> This is just a case of a loudmouthed a-hole mocking a wimpy little shit who went crying.


No, we as Americans prefer it if you give somebody shit if they deserve it (like how JBL deserves it).

Mauro has mental weaknesses, so fucking what? If he wasn't one of the best at what he does to the point where it overwhelms having a screw loose, Vince wouldn't have fucking hired him. 
And when he got an actual acknowledgement for that from a publication, it wasn't Mauro who cried and pissed his pants like a wimpy shit because he sucks balls, it was JBL. And JBL continues to cry and piss his pants this very moment as he blocks people on Twitter because he MIGHT have finally outlives his usefulness to Vince.

Oh, and the mentality of taking a shit on somebody because they win an accolade? That's so wimpy its literally a European value.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I'm tempted to tweet Mauro a kind supportive message without tagging or mentioning JBL, just to see what happens.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL always been a dickhead so why ate people so surprised. To all the wtestlers such as edge, jomo, justin roberts etc. all sound like wimps for jumping on the hate train but never said it before.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Most Americans in general are fairly wimpy people who get offended easily.I do think JBL is an asshole but if someone like him gives people shit then those stupid enough to take it deserve it. If you let yourself be nullied that says more about the weak person you are.
> Mauro comes across as a whiny little self indulgent shit who cries and seeks attention cos his little feelings were hurt.
> This is just a case of a loudmouthed a-hole mocking a wimpy little shit who went crying.


"I have no idea what mental illness is, nor do I have respect for other people's struggles. Instead I'll pass judgment and make excuses for people being shitty."

Your opinion is bad and you should feel bad.

The very definition of ignorant.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Fan got kicked out of SmackDown for a JBL bullying sign.

http://nodq.com/wwe/493970175.shtml


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Most Americans in general are fairly wimpy people who get offended easily.I do think JBL is an asshole but if someone like him gives people shit then those stupid enough to take it deserve it. If you let yourself be nullied that says more about the weak person you are.
> Mauro comes across as a whiny little self indulgent shit who cries and seeks attention cos his little feelings were hurt.
> This is just a case of a loudmouthed a-hole mocking a wimpy little shit who went crying.


There is no semblance of intelligent thought anywhere to be found in that comment. I feel bad for you.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Fan got kicked out of SmackDown for a JBL bullying sign.
> 
> http://nodq.com/wwe/493970175.shtml


That's so fucked up. I think this story should be its own thread tbh. There's a difference between WWE's usual censorship and them trying to sweep something sinister under the rug like this.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



DudeLove669 said:


> There is no semblance of intelligent thought anywhere to be found in that comment. I feel bad for you.


Don't. You're wasting that feeling.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



JT said:


> "I have no idea what mental illness is, nor do I have respect for other people's struggles. Instead I'll pass judgment and make excuses for people being shitty."
> 
> You're opinion is bad and you should feel bad.
> 
> The very definition of ignorant.


Its beyond even mental illness. 

Some people, such as myself, are naturally more passive than aggressive. If someone challenged me to a fight, I'd stand up for myself, but I'd try to avoid actual physical confrontation because deep down, I know that's not who I am.

The whole crux of bullying is that the victim becomes convinced that they have no repercussions and don't have the ability to do anything about it. The idea that somehow its Mauro's fault and that he deserves it because he won't fight back is retarded. Maybe Mauro wouldn't be in the position where he needed to fight back period if Bradshaw just...I dunno, stopped being a dick?

Ultimately, JBL needing to get his jollies by humiliating and pushing people around because of some deep seeded emotional issues is only one person's problem, and that's JBL's. Instead, he makes it everyone else's problem. Or maybe he's just a sick fuck who really enjoys seeing other people suffer at his hands, in which case he's a psychopath and should probably be put in an asylum.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

*Update:*
WWE is protecting him, ejecting a fan that held a sign saying "JBL Bullied Me"

Also, JBL has been on a twitter blocking spree, seems like he thinks as along as he ignores the problem it'll go away.


> Confirmed by Dave Meltzer on Wrestling Observer Radio, JBL has been going through social media and blocking anyone he can who wished Mauro Ranallo best wishes after the bullying scandal came to light. What’s more, JBL has been blocking people who are following Ranallo on Twitter, (which includes WWE staffers and talent) as well as members of the media who have been reporting on JBL’s bullying issues now and over the years. That includes yours truly, who got the notification this morning on the social media software I use for business.


----------



## Hermanni Hiiri (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Not that i condone what Bradshaw did but this witch hunt feels like people are bullying him. Just saying.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Hermanni Hiiri said:


> Not that i condone what Bradshaw did but this witch hunt feels like people are bullying him. Just saying.


Even if that's the case good. Taste of your own medicine etc.


----------



## John Cena 2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Mauro needs to man the fuck up and stop acting like a little bitch. He's a grown man for fuck sake. "Bullying" is a 10 year old kid stealing your lunch money or shoving you in a locker. Adults can't get bullied, plain and simple. Just because he's a special snowflake with a retard disorder he thinks he has the right to ruin JBL's reputation?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL sounds like a real piece of work.

Maybe it's easier to be an asshole heel when you are indeed an asshole in real life.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Can we at least wait until the facts come in before passing judgement. There's no proof (or even evidence) that Mauro's absence has anything to do with JBL. It's a bunch of dirtsheet bullshit at the moment. Maybe it's true. Maybe it's not. Wait until the facts come in.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



DWils said:


> Can we at least wait until the facts come in before passing judgement. There's no proof (or even evidence) that Mauro's absence has anything to do with JBL. It's a bunch of dirtsheet bullshit at the moment. Maybe it's true. Maybe it's not. Wait until the facts come in.


JBL blocking anyone who follows both Mauro and himself, blocking anyone who tweets Mauro good wishes, including WWE staffers, and this:


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Ronny927 said:


> JBL blocking anyone who follows both Mauro and himself, blocking anyone who tweets Mauro good wishes, including WWE staffers, and this:


Wrong. That's not proof that JBL has anything to do with Mauro's absence. Maybe he just doesn't like JBL. Maybe JBL was just pranking/ribbing Mauro, and Mauro was being an overly sensitive bitch. We don't know what happened.

Pranks and ribs have been going on in wrestling for decades. They didn't start with JBL. Owen Hart for one was infamous for them. Yet when Owen passed away, everyone went into detail about all the pranks Owen had played on them, but nobody said he was a bully. Of course the world has become much more pussified/PC in the last 20 years.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

^ You don't know JBL was ribbing or teasing Mauro, and he is sensitive either. Your just speculating. Besides the fact more people have come out and accused JBL of bullying. I would lean to this all being true. Not because were in a PC world, or pussified. Don't make light of mentle illness, which Mauro has. IT does not matter if it is now, ten years ago, 20 years ago e.t.c. Bullying is not okay in any form.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851979930019692545
Okay, this is starting to get dangerous for JBL now. Former MMA champions coming out of the woodwork to come at him. First Rutten, now Miletich. And JBL couldnt even survive a punch from Joey Styles.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

LOL JBL is starting to make enemies with the wrong people. Shouldnt have fucked with a guy that has connections in the fight game like Mauro does.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

I wonder how JBL treated guys like Shamrock, Blackmon, and Severn when they were in the WWE.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

Awesome.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

Bah gawd its Pat Miletich and he's coming right for JBL


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

all these white trash man children :duck


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

OH FUCK!


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

oh the irony that jbl now needs a protection agency


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

Pat Miletich stands no chance against JBL with his neck issues


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

Tremendous. :lol


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

Ohhohohohoho! Fuck me! Mauro's pretty popular with real tough guys JBL, you in trouble now boy!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

This is awesome. Fuck JBL and anyone defending this cancer in human form.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*



BigDaveBatista said:


> oh the irony that jbl now needs a protection agency


:Rollins

Great


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*






I'm not sure if this was posted before. But more proof on this crappy shit guy.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

Is this all just a huge work?!


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

I don´t know who is this man, but he can have legal problems if threatens another person on social media. Don´t know if it is just a way to earn relevance or a real challenge.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*



Marco Metelo said:


> I don´t know who is this man, but he can have legal problems if threatens another person on social media. Don´t know if it is just a way to earn relevance or a real challenge.


Dude's a legit mma legend and pioneer and also a fight announcer. Was the first UFC welterweight champion and also trained 2 of the great UFC champs in Robbie Lawler and Matt Hughes.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*



Marco Metelo said:


> I don´t know who is this man, but he can have legal problems if threatens another person on social media. Don´t know if it is just a way to earn relevance or a real challenge.


What threat?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*



Marco Metelo said:


> I don´t know who is this man, but he can have legal problems if threatens another person on social media. Don´t know if it is just a way to earn relevance or a real challenge.


I dont see any threat, the guy just wants to have a conversation 0


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*



Marco Metelo said:


> I don´t know who is this man, but he can have legal problems if threatens another person on social media. Don´t know if it is just a way to earn relevance or a real challenge.


I saw no hostility in that tweet.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

I wonder if JBL will invite him to soap his ass in the shower...

:hmmm


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

JBL obviously knew who to target, I heard a story recently of him trying to start his sh*t on The Dudleyz when they first arrived but they soon put him in his place.

He sounds like a guy who will target weak minded individuals and will only stop if someone gets physical with him. What a sad excuse of a human being.

I hope he didn't learn that from Daddy.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

Just for fun I tweeted Dan Severn and Ken Shamrock to see how they felt about it. I doubt they will answer but if they do I'll post it. I figure their insight would really matter since they have been a big part of both worlds.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

What Bradshaw doesn't realise is Mauro has spent his life taking banter from people like Mirko Cro Cop, and earning their respect. JBL is literally a pissant in comparison.

Mauro showed that he won't be bullied, by fucking the WWE off. He also has a bunch of people that have his back and owe their success, in part, to him. Miletich being one.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

At this rate Johnny better sign up as an organ donor.


----------



## Evil_Mush (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

WWE may want to update their filters for the Talking Smack twitter scrolling bar, spotted these two sneaky hash tags hah!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

*Holy shit this is getting so out of hand :lmao


You know what you need to do if things go south JBL
*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*



Lewdog1976 said:


> I wonder how JBL treated guys like Shamrock, Blackmon, and Severn when they were in the WWE.


I remember reading how Steve Blackman beat the shit out of JBL once after he messed with him. He completely lost it and wanted to actually murder this piece of shit but Shamrock and Ron Simmons saved his sorry ass.

Bradshaw later apologized to Blackman.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

JBL is used to getting beat up by fighters :draper2

Just ask Blackman.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

I heard a story before that Ken Shamrock made a bet with JBL that he could tap him out from any position in under a minute. JBL took the bet and Shamrock allowed him to get into a position he was happy with before starting the clock. JBL took his neck and back, they started the clock and Shamrock still made JBL tap in a matter of seconds. Apparently Ken was sick of John constantly bragging about how tough he was and just wanted to show everyone that the emperor had no clothes.

I doubt Miletich or Rutten will afford Bradshaw the same opportunity to gain an advantageous grappling position before throwing down. I just hope someone catches it on tape. Watching Bas Rutten hammer a liver kick into JBL's side would be PPV-worthy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he "has a bone to pick with JBL" and that he wants to see him "man to man"*

When you bully people somebody is gonna bully you.


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Most Americans in general are fairly wimpy people who get offended easily.I do think JBL is an asshole but if someone like him gives people shit then those stupid enough to take it deserve it. If you let yourself be nullied that says more about the weak person you are.
> Mauro comes across as a whiny little self indulgent shit who cries and seeks attention cos his little feelings were hurt.
> This is just a case of a loudmouthed a-hole mocking a wimpy little shit who went crying.


Ranallo isn't American.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Nice to see that JBL is becoming hated in the MMA community as well.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Maggle it looks like these millenials want me fired
I better laugh and call them stupid some more 
I was WWE champion


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



DudeLove669 said:


> There is no semblance of intelligent thought anywhere to be found in that comment. I feel bad for you.


I feel a lot worse for the poor people that are around a ignorant, emotionally and mentally disturbed person like this


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Pat Miletich just got word.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I really there is more to the story than Mauro getting offended by the comments JBL made on that network show with Graves. JBL "bullied" Byron Saxton on air repeatedly. If that's all this is...that's JBL in character doing his job.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says he &amp;quot;has a bone to pick with JBL&amp;quot; and that he wants to see him &amp;quot;man to man&amp;quot;*



Sweggeh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851979930019692545
> Okay, this is starting to get dangerous for JBL now. Former MMA champions coming out of the woodwork to come at him. First Rutten, now Miletich. And JBL couldnt even survive a punch from Joey Styles.


Well he was drunk in that story 



The Definition of Technician said:


> This is awesome. Fuck JBL and anyone defending this cancer in human form.


Cancer is such an overused and hyperbolic thing. At worst he teased someone. Like come on





SHIRLEY said:


> What Bradshaw doesn't realise is Mauro has spent his life taking banter from people like Mirko Cro Cop, and earning their respect. JBL is literally a pissant in comparison.
> 
> Mauro showed that he won't be bullied, by fucking the WWE off. He also has a bunch of people that have his back and owe their success, in part, to him. Miletich being one.


Idk shutting down and hiding behind friends says otherwise. The respect Mauro has in MMA means shit, in pro wrestling and vice versa


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



CretinHop138 said:


> Pat Miletich just got word.


This is more entertaining than the actual product :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Well Vince has a point,
> 
> Those who claimed getting bullied by JBL should've stood up to him or bully him back. That's the way I'd deal with it rather than crying about it online.


Totally agree, it couldn't have been that deep is silence was more important than your piece of mind and safety. It's not about pretending to be tough, but if you didn't take action why should I care. They're not children



thedeparted_94 said:


> I mean it makes sense up to a point to have that drill sergeant mentality, but there's no need to bully guys who are already established in the wrestling business just for the sake of it.
> 
> Vince is running talent out of there just for the hell of it. The fact is Mauro was more valuable to the company than half the roster. Good Job Vince, you sure proved that he wasn't right for the business.


Is he really?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Great to see this happening. And it's downright creepy that anyone who isn't related to JBL would be defending him on this.

Serious creep factor.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Claim: Vince encourages JBL's bullying*



RapShepard said:


> Is he really?


Mauro draws more than Balor/Zayn/All the other geeks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Great to see this happening. And it's downright creepy that anyone who isn't related to JBL would be defending him on this.
> 
> Serious creep factor.


By that logic why would anyone not related to Mauro defend him when we don't know actual details to the stories behind vague "him and JBL don't get along". It's more than reasonable to not jump in the mob, just because everybody else is. It's not like these guys have clean reputations so saying surely it was JBL seems silly. I mean Mauro isn't commentating for MMA for a reason. 

The problem I really have with the reaction is folk seem to be selective about when they care about "bullying" and the carny mentality. Nobody really cares how Miz was treated coming in, at least not until he became accepted in the hardcore community. But nobody batted an eye before at the hazing he went through. Nobody seems to care about the dojo culture in NJPW. So it just comes off phony, like a chance to pounce on JBL because folk already didn't like him. 




thedeparted_94 said:


> Mauro draws more than Balor/Zayn/All the other geeks.


Bull shit he's a fucking commentator. Come on why does everything have to be so outlandish. Not saying he isn't useful, but let's be real Mauro isn't some star commentator.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> The respect Mauro has in MMA means shit, in pro wrestling and vice versa


Pop Quiz: Why does Brock Lesnar get paid so much?

Yeah. So about that bullshit you just said...



RapShepard said:


> but let's be real Mauro isn't some star commentator.


Bro, YES HE WAS.
How many commentators do you know in WWE who didn't either wrestle themselves or work their way up as lesser interviewers/announcing NXT first?
Mauro got hired and went straight to play-by-play.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> By that logic why would anyone not related to Mauro defend him when we don't know actual details to the stories behind vague "him and JBL don't get along". It's more than reasonable to not jump in the mob, just because everybody else is. It's not like these guys have clean reputations so saying surely it was JBL seems silly. I mean Mauro isn't commentating for MMA for a reason.


Why would we defend Mauro? Maybe because he's a nice guy and suffers from clinical depression?

Two things that JBL knows nothing about.

Heavens..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



Unca_Laguna said:


> Pop Quiz: Why does Brock Lesnar get paid so much?
> 
> Yeah. So about that bullshit you just said...


Brock has very little respect in MMA circles, even before the test failure. Mauro is no Brock. So about that bullshit you just said... 


ShowStopper said:


> Why would we defend Mauro? Maybe because he's a nice guy and suffers from clinical depression?
> 
> Two things that JBL knows nothing about.
> 
> Heavens..


Except Mauro has the rep of being an asshole too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> Brock has very little respect in MMA circles, even before the test failure. Mauro is no Brock. So about that bullshit you just said...
> 
> 
> Except Mauro has the rep of being an asshole too


Doubt it and doubt it's anywhere to the point of where JBL's rep is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> Doubt it and doubt it's anywhere to the point of where JBL's rep is.


Why do you think he's not commentating in MMA?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> Why do you think he's not commentating in MMA?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


What does this have to do with JBL bullying him for having clinical depression and JBL bullying people for about 20 years in WWE? Again, the defense of some guy people have never met whose been a dick for 20 years is odd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> What does this have to do with JBL bullying him for having clinical depression and JBL bullying people for about 20 years in WWE? Again, the defense of some guy people have never met whose been a dick for 20 years is odd.


If 2 guys both have a history of being grating assholes and they clash, it seems weird to blindly say one is for sure wrong when details are limited. Having a mental illness doesn't mean you're always a victim. Defending a guy you don't know who has a history of being a dick is odd.



Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> If 2 guys both have a history of being grating assholes and they clash, it seems weird to blindly say one is for sure wrong when details are limited. Having a mental illness doesn't mean you're always a victim. Defending a guy you don't know who has a history of being a dick is odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


When Mauro does half the shit for half as long as JBL did let me know. Seems like typical victim-blaming and deflection going on here.


----------



## juzthyde (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I'm waiting for someone that have been bullied by Mauro to step up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> When Mauro does half the shit for half as long as JBL did let me know. Seems like typical victim-blaming and deflection going on here.


No it's not jumping to conclusions. I've said multiple times if JBL was just picking for nothing or made fun of his illness knowingly then yeah he should be reprimanded. But for all we know it was a legitimate argument they had and Mauro just got upset. Mauro again isn't seen as some angel in his actual field. So automatically saying he's the victim is silly as hell. 

All we know is there was a disagreement, wait until real details come out

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> No it's not jumping to conclusions. I've said multiple times if JBL was just picking for nothing or made fun of his illness knowingly then yeah he should be reprimanded. But for all we know it was a legitimate argument they had and Mauro just got upset. Mauro again isn't seen as some angel in his actual field. So automatically saying he's the victim is silly as hell.
> 
> All we know is there was a disagreement, wait until real details come out
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Yeah...until we look at JBL's past 20 years with the company and realize the odds of it just being a simple disagreement being slim to none.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah...until we look at JBL's past 20 years with the company and realize the odds of it just being a simple disagreement being slim to none.


This is dumb logic, him being an asshole x amount of times doesn't mean he's being one now. Again we could easily wait until actual details come out to make a judgement, like rational adults. Instead of blindly picking who's in the right and wrong. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> This is dumb logic, him being an asshole x amount of times doesn't mean he's being one now. Again we could easily wait until actual details come out to make a judgement, like rational adults. Instead of blindly picking who's in the right and wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


That's what a past history of 20 years does. But yeah, I'm sure it was all just one big misunderstanding. JBL's never been involved in anything like this before...


-----------------------

Anyway, the NY Post has picked this story up today! This is GREAT news and makes me so happy! Here's the link:

http://nypost.com/2017/04/12/how-long-can-wwe-ignore-bullying-story/

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## M_J (May 17, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Why would we defend Mauro? Maybe because he's a nice guy and suffers from clinical depression?
> 
> Two things that JBL knows nothing about.
> 
> Heavens..


I don't think he cares either to be honest.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> That's what a past history of 20 years does. But yeah, I'm sure it was all just one big misunderstanding. JBL's never been involved in anything like this before...
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> ...


Again you don't know it just comes off shitty to call for a guys job in a situation with no details. It's not hard to imagine someone with clinical depression getting depressed over something minor. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> Again you don't know it just comes off shitty to call for a guys job in a situation with no details. *It's not hard to imagine someone with clinical depression getting depressed over something minor. *
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Dude, this isn't a good look, just saying.

We're done. Point proven.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> Dude, this isn't a good look, just saying.
> 
> We're done. Point proven.


who cares what it looks like, that's a legitimate question. What is Mauro above questioning? Are you really saying it's no way that his depression has him overreacting?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> who cares what it looks like, that's a legitimate question. What is Mauro above questioning? Are you really saying it's no way that his depression has him overreacting?


You must not know much about depression and how it works, so I'll cut you a break. Nevermind the fact we are talking about the biggest bully in WWE over the past 20 years.

Good day.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> That's what a past history of 20 years does. But yeah, I'm sure it was all just one big misunderstanding. JBL's never been involved in anything like this before...
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> ...


I really do wish they'd stop calling it bullying. Bullying is what kids do. Adults harass or abuse each other depending on severity. (and I'm saying that as someone who's sick to death of improper use of the word "harassment" on the internet)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> You must not know much about depression and how it works, so I'll cut you a break. Nevermind the fact we are talking about the biggest bully in WWE over the past 20 years.
> 
> Good day.


Then educate me, do people with depression only have bouts with it when it's something someone without depression would consider a big deal? Or could any level of problem trigger it. I'm not saying in Mauro's mind it's not serious. But if the situation was something like it was an argument over commentary, I don't think JBL should have his head on a stake for the town to see.

There's a difference between JBL bullying him and 2 co-workers with mutual problems disagreeing

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> Then educate me, do people with depression only have bouts with it when it's something someone without depression would consider a big deal? Or could any level of problem trigger it. I'm not saying in Mauro's mind it's not serious. But if the situation was something like it was an argument over commentary, I don't think JBL should have his head on a stake for the town to see.
> 
> There's a difference between JBL bullying him and 2 co-workers with mutual problems disagreeing
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


JBL's getting everything he deserves. If he didn't want this rep, then he shouldn't have harrassed people for no reason for 20 years. It's all on him. Zero sympathy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> JBL's getting everything he deserves. If he didn't want this rep, then he shouldn't have harrassed people for no reason for 20 years. It's all on him. Zero sympathy.


So what you're saying is him being right or wrong is irrelevant here? Are you sure you're a good moral authority yourself lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> So what you're saying is him being right or wrong is irrelevant here? Are you sure you're a good moral authority yourself lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I'm saying the odds of this not being a case of JBL being a dick to someone are slim to none because he has done it for 20 years straight with countless accounts of people describing it. Pretty simple.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> Then educate me, do people with depression only have bouts with it when it's something someone without depression would consider a big deal? Or could any level of problem trigger it. I'm not saying in Mauro's mind it's not serious. But if the situation was something like it was an argument over commentary, I don't think JBL should have his head on a stake for the town to see.
> 
> There's a difference between JBL bullying him and 2 co-workers with mutual problems disagreeing


Nobody knows the full extent of what happened, but what IS known is that the first time Mauro missed work (knowing full well the dude had mental issues) JBL went on twitter and publicly put him on blast for his absence.

So setting aside this other guy who's kinda running the "educate yourself" argument, let me ask you: Did you not know this, or are you endorsing kicking a guy when he's down just because he's "weak".

Fuck JBL and maybe fuck you too depending on the answer above.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> *So what you're saying is him being right or wrong is irrelevant here?* Are you sure you're a good moral authority yourself lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


This may almost - _almost_ - be the case. The lines may be a bit blurred over what really happened between Mauro and JBL, but the case of the latter hasn't really helped himself by being a total pigheaded arsehole over the last few years. His reputation has preceded him and he's paying for it. Don't fuck with karma.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



Unca_Laguna said:


> Nobody knows the full extent of what happened, but what IS known is that the first time Mauro missed work (knowing full well the dude had mental issues) JBL went on twitter and publicly put him on blast for his absence.
> 
> So setting aside this other guy who's kinda running the "educate yourself" argument, let me ask you: Did you not know this, or are you endorsing kicking a guy when he's down just because he's "weak".
> 
> Fuck JBL and maybe fuck you too depending on the answer above.


If he knew about him having mental health issues and ragged on him I've said several times he deserves to be reprimanded. So if he knowingly knew and needled him then yes he deserves some punishment. If the Twitter thing is true he deserves to be reprimanded for that. But as far as the backstage argument again there's no details so I can't say just because JBL isn't pleasant he's automatically wrong in this case. Nobody has any details of the backstage argument, just there was one. It just doesn't seem right to call for his job when nobody knows what happened. 

But if the Twitter thing is true suspend him 30-60 days off with no pay and let him no shit like that isn't going to fly. If he was the instigator and totally in the wrong then fire him. But if they've been mutually arguing over commentary related stuff and Mauro just had a fit (are they called fits?) Over one that doesn't seem like a good reason to can him. 

And I get that we've heard stories of Bradshaw the dick, but since nobody seemed really invested in getting him fired before hand, I feel it's more than fair to call bull shit when they're calling for his firing over an incident with minimal details. As of now though if he knew about his condition and made that tweet he deserves a nice long suspension. But if he made the tweet then learned of his condition then that's different. If AJ Lee hid being bipolar, there's a possibility JBL didn't know he Mauro suffered from depression and that could be why he deleted the tweet.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm saying the odds of this not being a case of JBL being a dick to someone are slim to none because he has done it for 20 years straight with countless accounts of people describing it. Pretty simple.


So you're saying you have no details and are just making wild guesses, as you call for a man's job while claiming to be morally superior. That's just bs, if we're going with the "20 years of bullying" why wasn't the outrage this high long before. Just seems like a bunch of virtue signaling. 



Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> So you're saying you have no details and are just making wild guesses, as you call for a man's job while claiming to be morally superior. That's just bs, if we're going with the "20 years of bullying" why wasn't the outrage this high long before. Just seems like a bunch of virtue signaling.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


JBL's not exactly denying it. Sometimes where there's (20 years worth of) smoke, there's fire. Doesn't take a genius to figure it out.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

JBL is a wank pheasant. Actually nah cause the real wank pheasant in the WWE doesn't have any sort of bad rep backstage so I take that back. Wank pheasantry is above JBL.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> JBL's not exactly denying it. Sometimes where there's (20 years worth of) smoke, there's fire. Doesn't take a genius to figure it out.


Denying what? There haven't been any specific accusations made at JBL. Just vague, general blame about how he's somehow to blame for Mauro not being on tv anymore. If someone makes a specific accusation about something he pulled backstage, than he would have something to respond to.

For all we know Mauro is just being an overly sensitive sissy boy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



DWils said:


> Denying what? There haven't been any specific accusations made at JBL. Just vague, general blame about how he's somehow to blame for Mauro not being on tv anymore. If someone makes a specific accusation about something he pulled backstage, than he would have something to respond to.
> 
> For all we know Mauro is just being an overly sensitive sissy boy.


Deny that he was himself to Mauro. Duh.

You're right, though. Can't possibly be on JBL. Not at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> JBL's not exactly denying it. Sometimes where there's (20 years worth of) smoke, there's fire. Doesn't take a genius to figure it out.


So you're saying he should get on Twitter and deny it? He's already denied the passport incident from years ago. Odds are his lawyer (and WWE tbh) probably told him to STFU. I get what you're saying, in a general sense of he's not going "hey I'm innocent I'm innocent" but if he has a lawyer which I manage he would, and if WWE has any sort of common sense in their legal or PR departments I can't imagine they haven't encouraged him to not get into a war of public opinion on Twitter.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> Deny that he was himself to Mauro. Duh.
> 
> You're right, though. Can't possibly be on JBL. Not at all.


"He was himself". Why would he deny that? Aren't most people themselves to everyone? Who is he supposed to be if not himself?

JBL admitted on the Aftermath show in an interview that he hazed people in the past and made no apologies for it. Right or wrong, hazing has been a part of the business for decades. And others have done far worse than he's ever done. If you're going to be a prissy boy, you shouldn't join WWE in the first place.

You still haven't told us exactly what "cruel" things JBL did to Mauro Ranallo. You're just parroting dirtsheet speculation like the rest of the knuckle-dragging basement-dwellers.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> If he knew about him having mental health issues and ragged on him I've said several times he deserves to be reprimanded. So if he knowingly knew and needled him then yes he deserves some punishment. If the Twitter thing is true he deserves to be reprimanded for that. But as far as the backstage argument again there's no details so I can't say just because JBL isn't pleasant he's automatically wrong in this case. Nobody has any details of the backstage argument, just there was one. It just doesn't seem right to call for his job when nobody knows what happened.
> 
> But if the Twitter thing is true suspend him 30-60 days off with no pay and let him no shit like that isn't going to fly. If he was the instigator and totally in the wrong then fire him. But if they've been mutually arguing over commentary related stuff and Mauro just had a fit (are they called fits?) Over one that doesn't seem like a good reason to can him.
> 
> ...


Okay, since you didn't know this either, the fight started because Mauro retweeted that he had won announcer of the year, and JBL went to town on him on "Bring it to the Table" and then there was whatever fight happened behind the scenes.

So JBL is the one who went out of his way to start shit. Ostensibly because Mauro "clogged up his twitter feed" but you literally can't read it as anything but jealousy.

Look, if you want to take issue with the calls for firing, look at it as a negotiation process.
Right now, WWE's bid is to do nothing. Bury the whole story. Everyone else is saying, FIRE THIS ASSHOLE. Maybe the two positions will compromise at a suspension like you said.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



DWils said:


> "He was himself". Why would he deny that? Aren't most people themselves to everyone? Who is he supposed to be if not himself?
> 
> JBL admitted on the Aftermath show in an interview that he hazed people in the past and made no apologies for it. Right or wrong, hazing has been a part of the business for decades. And others have done far worse than he's ever done. If you're going to be a prissy boy, you shouldn't join WWE in the first place.
> 
> You still haven't told us exactly what "cruel" things JBL did to Mauro Ranallo. You're just parroting dirtsheet speculation like the rest of the knuckle-dragging basement-dwellers.


By being himself, I meant an insecure bully with alot of inner angst. I wonder why he has so much inner angst. Seems like he's trying to hide something that he doesn't want anyone to know...

It's not dirt-sheet speculation that JBL is not new to this crap. And I'd rather be a supposed 'basement dweller' than a tough guy behind a keyboard 100 times out of 100.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



DWils said:


> "He was himself". Why would he deny that? Aren't most people themselves to everyone? Who is he supposed to be if not himself?
> 
> JBL admitted on the Aftermath show in an interview that he hazed people in the past and made no apologies for it. Right or wrong, hazing has been a part of the business for decades. And others have done far worse than he's ever done. If you're going to be a prissy boy, you shouldn't join WWE in the first place.
> 
> You still haven't told us exactly what "cruel" things JBL did to Mauro Ranallo. You're just parroting dirtsheet speculation like the rest of the knuckle-dragging basement-dwellers.


I'm pretty sure the guy who endorses hazing (including of play-by-play staff, because fuck ALL logic) doesn't get to call anybody a knuckle-dragger.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

There's nothing wrong with hazing/pranking/ribbing. Hell, when Owen Hart passed all the other wrestlers (including his brother Bret) told stories about the many pranks he used to pull on everyone. Yet nobody called Owen a "bully". Has society really become so sissified that pranking/ribbing/practical jokes are "bullying" now? 

As Gorilla Monsoon used to say "Give me a break!"

If JBL really did something truly "cruel" than he should be fired. If he just gave Mauro a hard time, well, that's part of the business. Toughen up. We don't know what happened, and to crucify someone when we don't know what happened is mentally deficient.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



MontyCora said:


> What threat?





Reotor said:


> I dont see any threat, the guy just wants to have a conversation 0





Rainmaka! said:


> I saw no hostility in that tweet.


Me neither They were wisely chosen words but things can escalate easily and lawyers can make troubles from almost anything. Here in Spain a 20 years old girl will go 1 year to jail for tweeting a joke about a minister assasination 40 years ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



Unca_Laguna said:


> I'm pretty sure the guy who endorses hazing (including of play-by-play staff, because fuck ALL logic) doesn't get to call anybody a knuckle-dragger.


100% spot on.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



ShowStopper said:


> It's not dirt-sheet speculation that JBL is not new to this crap.


What crap? You STILL haven't said exactly what he did. He admitted to hazing in the past, just like he was hazed himself. Just like countless others in the wrestling business have done for decades. If he was just hazing/pranking/givine Mauro a hard time, than Mauro should toughen up. If he was truly cruel to Mauro, he should be fired. 

But idiots need to wait until all the facts come out BEFORE passing judgement.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



DWils said:


> What crap? You STILL haven't said exactly what he did. He admitted to hazing in the past, just like he was hazed himself. Just like countless others in the wrestling business have done for decades. If he was just hazing/pranking/givine Mauro a hard time, than Mauro should toughen up. If he was truly cruel to Mauro, he should be fired.
> 
> But idiots need to wait until all the facts come out BEFORE passing judgement.


I can't help you if you don't even know the full story. Sorry.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Comparing Owen Hart's pranks to JBL bullying and harrassing people for 2 decades.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Talk about not knowing the difference between a prank and harassment. Christ. This thread is trash.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



Unca_Laguna said:


> Okay, since you didn't know this either, the fight started because Mauro retweeted that he had won announcer of the year, and JBL went to town on him on "Bring it to the Table" and then there was whatever fight happened behind the scenes.


You're mad at JBL for playing a heel announcer on a television show? LOLOL! I saw that episode of Bring it to the Table, and JBL expressed his opinion. That is not "bullying".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



Unca_Laguna said:


> Okay, since you didn't know this either, the fight started because Mauro retweeted that he had won announcer of the year, and JBL went to town on him on "Bring it to the Table" and then there was whatever fight happened behind the scenes.
> 
> So JBL is the one who went out of his way to start shit. Ostensibly because Mauro "clogged up his twitter feed" but you literally can't read it as anything but jealousy.
> 
> ...







Wait this is what everybody is upset about??? This is where the big fire JBL movement came from. Not punching Meanie in his shit, but this. This is what started the movement a half work half shoot show on the fucking Network. Please tell me there's more to it than this. Because if this is it no wonder the WWE isn't saying shit, if this is the true reason folk want him fired then the fans are a bunch of babies.

Folk had been talking about it like he was threatening to whoop his ass or making fun of his illness. If this is it then fuck no he shouldn't be fired. Reprimand him for the tweet and move on.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



DWils said:


> You're mad at JBL for playing a heel announcer on a television show? LOLOL! I saw that episode of Bring it to the Table, and JBL expressed his opinion. That is not "bullying".


If what we saw on the show was all that happened, Mauro would still be on Smackdown.

I'm gonna assume you're a JBL mark and just being intentionally dense to troll.



RapShepard said:


> Wait this is what everybody is upset about??? This is where the big fire JBL movement came from. Not punching Meanie in his shit, but this. This is the what started the movement a half work half shoot show on the fucking Network. Please tell me there's more to it than this.


You were JUST TALKING about all the behind the scenes stuff that we don't know about? Why are you trying to hold a conversation if you didn't even know the public stuff?

Also gonna assume you're a JBL mark who's playing dense to troll.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Comparing Owen Hart's pranks to JBL bullying and harrassing people for 2 decades.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Talk about not knowing the difference between a prank and harassment. Christ. This thread is trash.


How exactly did JBL "harrass" Mauro backstage. I've challenged you numerous times to give us all the details on what happened, but you haven't. You are just parroting vague, non-specific talk of "bullying". So if JBL did "harrass" Mauro backstage, give us all the specifics with links to back up your BS so we know that you're not lying.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



Unca_Laguna said:


> If what we saw on the show was all that happened, Mauro would still be on Smackdown.
> 
> I'm gonna assume you're a JBL mark and just being intentionally dense to troll.


If what we saw on the show was not all that happened, give me details about exactly what did happen with links to prove that you're not lying. I'm genuinely curious about EXACTLY what happened because not one outlet has reported it yet. It could be that Mauro's absence from SD has nothing to do with JBL. You claiming it's because of JBL without any proof doesn't make it fact.

Talk about being dense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



DWils said:


> How exactly did JBL "harrass" Mauro backstage. I've challenged you numerous times to give us all the details on what happened, but you haven't. You are just parroting vague, non-specific talk of "bullying". So if JBL did "harrass" Mauro backstage, give us all the specifics with links to back up your BS so we know that you're not lying.


I don't need to give you anything. It's pretty obvious that JBL has been doing this for DECADES. This is confirmed by many, many people in the wrestling business. Thinking that he wouldn't do it some lowly announcer from the outside with clinical depression is far from a stretch. But you know, I'm sure he just pulled some harmless Owen Hart prank. That's what everyone is making the big deal out of, I'm sure. Right.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> Wait this is what everybody is upset about??? This is where the big fire JBL movement came from. Not punching Meanie in his shit, but this. This is what started the movement a half work half shoot show on the fucking Network. Please tell me there's more to it than this. Because if this is it no wonder the WWE isn't saying shit, if this is the true reason folk want him fired then the fans are a bunch of babies.
> 
> Folk had been talking about it like he was threatening to whoop his ass or making fun of his illness. If this is it then fuck no he shouldn't be fired. Reprimand him for the tweet and move on.



Oh boo hoo hooo.....he said mean things about Mauro. Grow up! People say negative things about each other in every line of work every single day. Saying something negative about a co-worker is not "bullying".


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



DWils said:


> If what we saw on the show was not all that happened, give me details about exactly what did happen with links to prove that you're not lying. I'm genuinely curious about EXACTLY what happened because not one outlet has reported it yet. It could be that Mauro's absence from SD has nothing to do with JBL. You claiming it's because of JBL without any proof doesn't make it fact.
> 
> Talk about being dense.


I'm not going to do your research for you just because google hasn't simplified itself down to your level.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> I don't need to give you anything. It's pretty obvious that JBL has been doing this for DECADES. This is confirmed by many, many people in the wrestling business. Thinking that he wouldn't do it some lowly announcer from the outside with clinical depression is far from a stretch. But you know, I'm sure he just pulled some harmless Owen Hart prank. That's what everyone is making the big deal out of, I'm sure. Right.


No. Being "guilty" in past instances does not make him guilty in this instance. The prosecution in a court case cannot just say "your honour, the defendant has a past criminal record, therefore he is guilty in this case as well". It doesn't work that way.

You're speculating that something happened without any evidence to back it up. Maybe Mauro's depression episode has something to do with his personal life, and nothing to do with his worklife. You have no idea.

All I'm saying is be better than the dirtsheet speculation, and wait until all the facts have come out. THEN we can judge if JBL did something wrong or not. Maybe he did, maybe he didn't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



Unca_Laguna said:


> I'm not going to do your research for you just because google hasn't simplified itself down to your level.


Unreal, isn't it?


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



Unca_Laguna said:


> I'm not going to do your research for you just because google hasn't simplified itself down to your level.


Wrong. Nobody has reported details about what happened because nothing has come out. All we've got is idiots speculating on what happened and rushing to judgement before the facts have come out. That's your level.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Why not just send him to sensitivity training like they did with Orton? Do something to show the people that the company is trying to fix/address this issue?

Ignoring it like it never happened is not the answer here. Neither is flat out denying that it never happened.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



DWils said:


> What crap? You STILL haven't said exactly what he did. He admitted to hazing in the past, just like he was hazed himself. Just like countless others in the wrestling business have done for decades. If he was just hazing/pranking/givine Mauro a hard time, than Mauro should toughen up. If he was truly cruel to Mauro, he should be fired.
> 
> But idiots need to wait until all the facts come out BEFORE passing judgement.


JBL bullied Chris Kanyon because of his sexuality and spearheaded others into also doing it, Kanyon later committed suicide and also revealed he unsuccessfully attempted suicide during his time with WWE. 

How the fuck can you defend this guy.

It's been brought up for years about JBL bullying people behind the scenes and you've even seen some of it come out on TV i.e at One Night Stand with the blue meanie, guys a class A cunt.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



deadcool said:


> Ignoring it like it never happened is not the answer here. Neither is flat out denying that it never happened.


That what never happened? There haven't been any specific accusations to deny.

If the hullaballoo is just about what he said on "Bring it to the Table" (poking fun at him for a tweet), of course he's not denying it. It's there for everyone to see. If JBL truly did bully Mauro (like threatened to beat him up backstage), nobody has come out and made such accusations.

Maybe JBL really did "bully" Mauro backstage, and we just don't know the details. Maybe Mauro is just being overly sensitive to what JBL said on-air. We don't know.

With Randy Orton there were specific accusations about what he did. Like taking a shit in one of the divas purses.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



jackbhoy said:


> JBL bullied Chris Kanyon because of his sexuality and spearheaded others into also doing it, Kanyon later committed suicide and also revealed he unsuccessfully attempted suicide during his time with WWE.
> 
> How the fuck can you defend this guy.


I'm not defending him. I'm saying wait until the facts have come out before crucifying him. Not only do we not know the facts, but there haven't even been any specific allegations about what he did to Mauro. Maybe he did something truly heinous. In such case he should be fired. We don't know.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



DWils said:


> I'm not defending him. I'm saying wait until the facts have come out before crucifying him. Not only do we not know the facts, but there haven't even been any specific allegations about what he did to Mauro. Maybe he did something truly heinous. In such case he should be fired. We don't know.


This isn't all about Mauro its about others also coming out and finally telling all the stories about JBL bullying people for decades, guys a cunt and this should of happened years ago.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



DWils said:


> That what never happened? There haven't been any specific accusations to deny.
> 
> If the hullaballoo is just about what he said on "Bring it to the Table" (poking fun at him for a tweet), of course he's not denying it. It's there for everyone to see. If JBL truly did bully Mauro (like threatened to beat him up backstage), nobody has come out and made such accusations.
> 
> ...


Randy never admitted it either, and it was all viewed as speculation. But the company had to send him to the anger management because someone had clear evidence of his idiocy and threatened WWE/Vince about exposing it (thats the rumor any way). 

What I am trying to say is JBL being a bully is very evident based on his recent Twitter quotes. Not saying anything about Mauro at all here.

Now, JBL isnt a teenager anymore where this type of behavior is perceived as funny or cool, he's a grown a** man who understands right from wrong. You dont treat grown men the way that he treats him and justify that by saying that its part of the business or more so, whether they can take it or not. 

My comment about sensitivity training is in the context of WWE doing damage control for the comments made by Roberts, and that other writer, etc.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I should be surprised people are defending JBL but this is the same community that has people defend murderers like Chris Benoit on the daily.


So whatever.

If you defend JBL, you're just as much of a cunt as he is.


----------



## M_J (May 17, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Comparing Owen Hart's pranks to JBL bullying and harrassing people for 2 decades.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Talk about not knowing the difference between a prank and harassment. Christ. This thread is trash.


LOL at people comparing Owen to JBL. An Owen rib is going to the truck and playing their entrance theme during their match.
A JBL rib is legitimately beating up a guy in a wrestling match.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

WWE bullying continuing to get mainstream attention.


http://nypost.com/2017/04/12/how-long-can-wwe-ignore-bullying-story/


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Whether or not this stuff is true, the way some people are framing this is fucking ridiculous.

This is not "bullying" or "hazing". 

If JBL walked up to a female employee in the shower and soaped up her ass would that be called hazing? No, that's fucking sexual assault which is what he did to Edge. Now a lot of the MRA loser types wanna get up in arms about how society doesn't take male sexual assault seriously but I see these SAME MOTHERFUCKERS ITT defending fuck faces like JBL.

You massive hypocrites. You know who you are.

It's also not "hazing" to steal a passport. That is fucking larceny.

So let's set the record straight on what is actually going on. Hazing and bullying in an environment like pro wrestling? Hardly ever gets called out. But JBL is getting called out because this is more than hazing and bullying. This guy is fucking disgusting and basically a criminal. He has done things to people that you should never to be allowed to do in a civilized society.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



deadcool said:


> What I am trying to say is JBL being a bully is very evident based on his recent Twitter quotes. Not saying anything about Mauro at all here.


What twitter quotes prove that he is a bully? Calling Justin Roberts an idiot?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Leave it to WF for some to defend JBL and blame Mauro :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Hope this story hounds JBL until he is forced to quit, just like he did Mauro.

WWE backstage lose a bully and we lose a WOAT commentator. Win/win


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



DWils said:


> What twitter quotes prove that he is a bully? Calling Justin Roberts an idiot?


I am afraid so.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

As far as we know, did JBL do anything other to Mauro other than call him out on his shit? Are people just condemning JBL because they don't like him as a commentator and for some inexplicable reason they like Mauro? Or because of shit JBL did 10-15 years ago when it was widespread culture? 
Can someone explain to me, without bringing up stuff JBL did 10-15 year ago (which is inexcusable but was a widespread part of the culture at the time) and only citing something within this current situation, what exactly JBL did that was wrong?


----------



## HBKIsTheGOAT (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

The self-made millionaire, the longest-reigning WWE champion in Smackdown history, John "Bradshaw" Layfield is a legend and deserves respect, damn it. Now all you little jealous marks bow down and pay him homage for the years of entertainment he graced you with. JBL is what he says he is, and he is...a wrestling god!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



DWils said:


> Wrong. Nobody has reported details about what happened because nothing has come out. All we've got is idiots speculating on what happened and rushing to judgement before the facts have come out. That's your level.


This so much, everybody is being vague as fuck and going back 10 years+ about times he was an asshole. Yet nobody has any details about this actual issue,if he's wrong cool. But nobody seems to know exactly​ what happened in this situation, and if no details are out besides there was an argument, that's not good enough grounds to call for his head. This is simply they don't like JBL so fuck him, whether he was in the wrong or not

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Best thing to do even if costly for WWE McMahon is fire this Mauro for slandering the good respectable of Layfields. This shit is so sick and Mauro will laugh his ass off if JBL ever faced any consequences in this. If he got fired Mauro probably would cry about how it wasn't enough because he is a crybaby and victim in life by CHOICE.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

How much do WWE white knights get paid to post the shit they type?


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> This so much, everybody is being vague as fuck and going back 10 years+ about times he was an asshole. Yet nobody has any details about this actual issue,if he's wrong cool. But nobody seems to know exactly​ what happened in this situation, and if no details are out besides there was an argument, that's not good enough grounds to call for his head. This is simply they don't like JBL so fuck him, whether he was in the wrong or not
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


You do realize Bradshaw has history of bullying right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



Stephen90 said:


> You do realize Bradshaw has history of bullying right?


Yes we've all heard the stories, but saying he did X 10+ years doesn't mean he did Y now, what's hard to grasp about this concept. The "JBL has a history of bullying, so clearly he's the one in the wrong here" is the laziest way to solve this situation. If you're going to play judge, jury, and executioner at least get all the facts first. If he's wrong then hey reprimand him, but as of now all we know is there was an argument and a Bring it to the Table segment that fans are being crybabies over.

Just because Mauro has depression doesn't mean he's the victim in this situation. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Gotta give it to Bradshaw, he's the last person you would picture as a bully, great acting.










Be honest, does this guy whose a nervous wreck in the picture above really look like he's a bully or he's the one being bullied?


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

In a normal billion dollar company where their rep is everything someone like JBL would have been sent his walking papers years ago. It's weird considering the McMahon's always push for that approval among their peers but are still seen as the bastard child trying to fit in with the cool kids. One minute they are telling Bubba Ray he can't be Bully Ray because how that would make them look with the whole anti-bully campaign. And then the next minute you hear these stories on the shit that goes down backstage and not only is it encouraged, but it's treated like a joke. Shit like this is why WWE will never truly be fully embraced.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> Yes we've all heard the stories, but saying he did X 10+ years doesn't mean he did Y now, what's hard to grasp about this concept. The "JBL has a history of bullying, so clearly he's the one in the wrong here" is the laziest way to solve this situation. If you're going to play judge, jury, and executioner at least get all the facts first. If he's wrong then hey reprimand him, but as of now all we know is there was an argument and a Bring it to the Table segment that fans are being crybabies over.
> 
> Just because Mauro has depression doesn't mean he's the victim in this situation.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


The problem is bullies like JBL love to pick at people's weaknesses. He has a bullying past as well.


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



RapShepard said:


> Yes we've all heard the stories, but saying he did X 10+ years doesn't mean he did Y now, what's hard to grasp about this concept. The "JBL has a history of bullying, so clearly he's the one in the wrong here" is the laziest way to solve this situation. If you're going to play judge, jury, and executioner at least get all the facts first. If he's wrong then hey reprimand him, but as of now all we know is there was an argument and a Bring it to the Table segment that fans are being crybabies over.
> 
> Just because Mauro has depression doesn't mean he's the victim in this situation.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


That's all we explicitly know about the _Mauro_ situation, and all we will know until August when his contract expires.

*However,* JBL has been known to be a scumbag for a long time, going back years, and the idea that he bullied Mauro fits right in with that pattern of behavior that he's been known to have. It is possible that he wasn't the problem there, but it would fit right in with pretty much everything people know about him.

This kind of examination of JBL has been a long time coming, considering that WWE's been doing that whole Be A Star thing. Why are you acting like this is based on nothing? It's highly reasonable that JBL would harass Mauro as he has done others, which caused a larger issue due to Mauro's depression.

And yes, having depression doesn't automatically make you the victim in everything, but that really doesn't change the points that anyone has made here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Former UFC Champion Pat Miletich says*



The Catche Jagger said:


> That's all we explicitly know about the _Mauro_ situation, and all we will know until August when his contract expires.
> 
> *However,* JBL has been known to be a scumbag for a long time, going back years, and the idea that he bullied Mauro fits right in with that pattern of behavior that he's been known to have. It is possible that he wasn't the problem there, but it would fit right in with pretty much everything people know about him.
> 
> ...


I've never said he for sure didn't do it, but I'm also not saying for sure he did it and that's the key. Having a shitty past doesn't mean he's the culprit here. Can y'all not wait for actual details before the pitchforks come out.



Stephen90 said:


> The problem is bullies like JBL love to pick at people's weaknesses. He has a bullying past as well.


Again what proof do we have that the backstage stuff was him picking at his illness. You're assuming a lot, if that's what is was then by all means he should be punished. But we don't know shit about the situation, no matter how much people want to go "but remember that time JBL was an asshole"



The Definition of Technician said:


> How much do WWE white knights get paid to post the shit they type?


A white knight is blindly trying to save Mauro when you have 0 fucking details on the situation


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Hitman Hart said:


> Ranallo isn't American.


Ok Canadian then, either way he is still comes across as a pathetic whiny little wuss.
JBL is a a-hole and needs a smack in the jaw as thats what all bullies should get, but Mauro crying like a little shit and he feels bad, bless him.

He needs to grow a set and stop hiding behind his 'I got depression' bullshit.
And before you and others think I am mocking the bi polar or any of the mental illness stuff I know people with bi polar and they would not take crap of anyone.
Bi polar and being a wimp are 2 separate things.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

This thread kind of proves that people love being angry at the injustices of the world. It just so happened to be JBL this time.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I dont like JBL and have read the stories and seen the guys run him down
Yet why did these same wrestlers and so called tough guys not do something then when they were there but run their mouth now.
Mauro got his feelings hurt cos a bad man said some nasty things, and he takes week of work to cry like a bitch on twitter.
Imagine if we all decided to get upset every time we heard something we do not like.
I am not defending JBL as I dont like him either but where is the proof he has done anything to Mauro except gave out to him or should the WWE sack everyone who gives out or shouts at someone?
Mauro needs to grow a backbone , and stop hiding behind his depression.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Ok Canadian then, either way he is still comes across as a pathetic whiny little wuss.
> JBL is a a-hole and needs a smack in the jaw as thats what all bullies should get, but Mauro crying like a little shit and he feels bad, bless him.
> 
> He needs to grow a set and stop hiding behind his 'I got depression' bullshit.
> ...


You're either some edgy child that still has a long ways to go or an ignorant adult that is clueless to what exactly a mental illness is and how much it can affect a person. 

Just do yourself a favor and stop.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Makoto Niijima said:


> You're either some edgy child that still has a long ways to go or an ignorant adult that is clueless to what exactly a mental illness is and how much it can affect a person.
> 
> Just do yourself a favor and stop.


Wake up and live in the real world.
Imagine a scenario where a work associate of yours or a supervisor shouted at you.
Would you cry like a bitch, takes week of work and spend time on twitter looking for sympathy and expect your boss to sack the bad man for shouting ?

Claiming you have depression is not a get out of jail free card to act like a wimp.
Tell me Mr Know it All, since you are so clever, what torture and inhumane things did JBL do, how many beatings did JBL hand out to him, or did JBL just shout at the little crybaby.
No one seems to know what JBL did yet the bleeding hearts want him sacked based on what ?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Wake up and live in the real world.
> Imagine a scenario where a work associate of yours or a supervisor shouted at you.
> Would you cry like a bitch, takes week of work and spend time on twitter looking for sympathy and expect your boss to sack the bad man for shouting ?
> 
> ...


Actually there are laws against creating a hostile work environment in the United States...


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> I've never said he for sure didn't do it, but I'm also not saying for sure he did it and that's the key. Having a shitty past doesn't mean he's the culprit here. Can y'all not wait for actual details before the pitchforks come out.


So people should just not talk about it? Everyone's going to have an opinion, and based off of current info JBL does not look good, so either people should just ignore the situation or only jump to JBL's defense. I'd get what you were saying if this weren't something that was happening on such a public stage. I'm not a fan of turning muddy issues between regular, non-public figures into a media circus, but with public figures in in this professional context (and the assertion that this plays into WWE's larger corporate culture) makes this a more public issue. Saying "just wait" doesn't work here.



Laughable Chimp said:


> This thread kind of proves that people love being angry at the injustices of the world. It just so happened to be JBL this time.


Wow. People get mad at injustice. You really hit the nail on the head there, friend.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Actually there are laws against creating a hostile work environment in the United States...


Define hostile.
Are the american soldiers, sailors and pilots in the military all asked politely and nicely by their superiors to do things.
People shout , rib each other, get cranky, it happens in all walks of life, seems to me JBL blew off steam to mauro and the wimp little shit took weeks off crying.
Now he can hide behind his depression but sometimes you need to toughen up and until some actual proof JBL did something worse than moan or shout at him I do not see why he should be sacked cos some delicate little soft wimp had his precious feelings hurt.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Define hostile.
> Are the american soldiers, sailors and pilots in the military all asked politely and nicely by their superiors to do things.
> People shout , rib each other, get cranky, it happens in all walks of life, seems to me JBL blew off steam to mauro and the wimp little shit took weeks off crying.
> Now he can hide behind his depression but sometimes you need to toughen up and until some actual proof JBL did something worse than moan or shout at him I do not see why he should be sacked cos some delicate little soft wimp had his precious feelings hurt.


You are comparing the military to a private entertainment company. It isn't a rational argument. Mauro being bi-polar is considered a disability, which makes JBL's actions even worse... 

BTW, yes, in the United States military, even at boot camp, there are supposed to be certain standards of conduct for superiors... and guess what? The Marines are currently investigating and giving punishment to drill instructors at Parris Island, and specifically one drill instructor who mistreated a recruit that committed suicide because of it.


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Define hostile.
> Are the american soldiers, sailors and pilots in the military all asked politely and nicely by their superiors to do things.
> People shout , rib each other, get cranky, it happens in all walks of life, seems to me JBL blew off steam to mauro and the wimp little shit took weeks off crying.
> Now he can hide behind his depression but sometimes you need to toughen up and until some actual proof JBL did something worse than moan or shout at him I do not see why he should be sacked cos some delicate little soft wimp had his precious feelings hurt.


This isn't the damn army man, it's sports broadcasting. People in the army need to be tough because they are likely to be put in situations where they will need to fight, kill, and perhaps even die. If you think sports broadcasting needs that level of intensity, then you need to reframe your priorities.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Catche Jagger said:


> So people should just not talk about it? Everyone's going to have an opinion, and based off of current info JBL does not look good, so either people should just ignore the situation or only jump to JBL's defense. I'd get what you were saying if this weren't something that was happening on such a public stage. I'm not a fan of turning muddy issues between regular, non-public figures into a media circus, but with public figures in in this professional context (and the assertion that this plays into WWE's larger corporate culture) makes this a more public issue. Saying "just wait" doesn't work here.


Well seeing as nobody has the actual details yes they should shut the fuck up instead of deciding who's in the wrong. The only reason people like me are saying let the details come out are because folk are already making their minds up and angry as fuck with no details. Like you're really trying to argue that people should take action with no fucking details on the situation at hand, how fucking silly is that? It would be one thing if Mauro made a statement, we had some video, or something all we have right now is "they had an argument" and a segment on a work shoot show. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Define hostile.
> Are the american soldiers, sailors and pilots in the military all asked politely and nicely by their superiors to do things.
> People shout , rib each other, get cranky, it happens in all walks of life, seems to me JBL blew off steam to mauro and the wimp little shit took weeks off crying.
> Now he can hide behind his depression but sometimes you need to toughen up and until some actual proof JBL did something worse than moan or shout at him I do not see why he should be sacked cos some delicate little soft wimp had his precious feelings hurt.


You're comparing the MILITARY to broadcasting in fake wrestling. Even for you, this is an outrageous claim. :xavier Only on Wrestling Forum........ :gtfo


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Well seeing as nobody has the actual details yes they should shut the fuck up instead of deciding who's in the wrong. The only reason people like me are saying let the details come out are because folk are already making their minds up and angry as fuck with no details. Like you're really trying to argue that people should take action with no fucking details on the situation at hand, how fucking silly is that? It would be one thing if Mauro made a statement, we had some video, or something all we have right now is "they had an argument" and a segment on a work shoot show.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


There will be no story of what specifically occurred from Mauro until at least August. That's about four months away. You will not convince people to wait that long. Maybe a few weeks, maybe even a month, but not that long. 

JBL's history is a big deal in this because people feel that he should've been gone long ago. He's had plenty of issues in the past and this one just the straw that broke the camel's back. That's why this backlash has been so intense with so little info.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> You are comparing the military to a private entertainment company. It isn't a rational argument. Mauro being bi-polar is considered a disability, which makes JBL's actions even worse...
> 
> .



Again I know people with bi polar who do not and have never taken weeks of work because someone hurt their feelings and do not hide behind their illness.
I thought the guy was suppose to be a professional, he gets a job around robust men and cries when someone seemingly gave out to him.
The wrestling business do not need people like that.


Since you are claiming the wimpy little shit is somehow being treated badly please specify what evil things JBL has done to Mauro since you appear to be a fountain of knowledge. As far as I am aware all that is known is JBL shouted or verbally abused Mauro, according to Mauro nothing else.
What about if Mauro was being an annoying prick and JBL had enough of his crap and let run his mouth, you do not know if he was baiting JBL.
In fact you like most of us have only heard mostly one side.
I do not like JBL either but all this calling for him to be sacked cos some wimp on twitter had his feelings hurt and had to take weeks off is no reason to sack someone.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Catche Jagger said:


> There will be no story of what specifically occurred from Mauro until at least August. That's about four months away. You will not convince people to wait that long. Maybe a few weeks, maybe even a month, but not that long.
> 
> JBL's history is a big deal in this because people feel that he should've been gone long ago. He's had plenty of issues in the past and this one just the straw that broke the camel's back. That's why this backlash has been so intense with so little info.


Well if Mauro isn't saying shit and he's the one wronged then chill. This whole scared to talk is bull shit, if he got fucked over and done that wrong he should speak up now. Since he's not I can only logically assume it can't be that damn pressing. This whole idea that "even though we have no details we need to take several action" mentality is silly.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Rainmaka! said:


> You're comparing the MILITARY to broadcasting in fake wrestling. Even for you, this is an outrageous claim. :xavier Only on Wrestling Forum........ :gtfo


The guy mentioned hostile work environments are banned in the USA.
I used that as just one example.
Are you so stupid and naive to actually think the world is some nice little place where you can live without ever having to deal with raised voices or get some abuse?

Claiming hostile workplaces are banned does not mean it does not happen.
Maybe I am more enlightened than you and think before someone is sacked from their job maybe, just maybe it might be more decent of people to know what actually happened before he is convicted by a bunch of bleeding hearts.
If every person who shouted at someone got sacked the economy would be fucked as there would be some sackings in jobs.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Again I know people with bi polar who do not and have never taken weeks of work because someone hurt their feelings and do not hide behind their illness.
> I thought the guy was suppose to be a professional, he gets a job around robust men and cries when someone seemingly gave out to him.
> The wrestling business do not need people like that.
> 
> ...


You are defending a bully and making fun of someone with a disability... and you don't even understand that there are different levels of a disability. How sad. I sure hope you don't act like this in real life.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Well seeing as nobody has the actual details yes they should shut the fuck up instead of deciding who's in the wrong. The only reason people like me are saying let the details come out are because folk are already making their minds up and angry as fuck with no details. Like you're really trying to argue that people should take action with no fucking details on the situation at hand, how fucking silly is that? It would be one thing if Mauro made a statement, we had some video, or something all we have right now is "they had an argument" and a segment on a work shoot show.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Sadly we live in a time where there are people out there who love reading about minorities, or disabled or whatever who are upset so they can jump on board and vilify people in the name of defending someone without ever knowing the actual truth.

There is no proof JBL did anything but maybe shout at Mauro and the pc brigade are out in force because someone with as disability had their feelings hurt.
As you rightly have said people have already found him guilty without hearing the full details.
And I am not even a JBL fan.


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Well if Mauro isn't saying shit and he's the one wronged then chill. This whole scared to talk is bull shit, if he got fucked over and done that wrong he should speak up now. Since he's not I can only logically assume it can't be that damn pressing. This whole idea that "even though we have no details we need to take several action" mentality is silly.


He's still under contract with WWE until August. He will not comment before then. To blame him for that is wrongheaded.

People aren't just taking action off of this. This kind of blow up had been a long time coming with JBL. This was just the final thing to set everything off.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Catche Jagger said:


> He's still under contract with WWE until August. He will not comment before then. To blame him for that is wrongheaded.
> 
> People aren't just taking action off of this. This kind of blow up had been a long time coming with JBL. This was just the final thing to set everything off.


Not to mention that JBL is great friends with Undertaker and Vince... that's why he has gotten a pass for so long. Now you have all the people that no longer work for WWE telling how JBL really is, and when Mauro is off contract I'm sure he will share his side of things as well. Mauro's friends like Rutten and other MMA guys know the truth, they aren't going to say things publicly over just nothing.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> You are defending a bully and making fun of someone with a disability... and you don't even understand that there are different levels of a disability. How sad. I sure hope you don't act like this in real life.


I have stated numerous times on here in this thread which you seem to have ignored that I am no fan of JBL. .
But maybe you can tell me what exactly JBL did wrong, as you appear to be very angry and convinced that Mauro was the victim of some barbaric and horrific treatment and JBL needs to be sacked.
All I know is that Mauro had his delicate little feelings hurt by a wrestler who may have shouted at him.
Are you privy to information that the rest of us do not know, do you want to enlighten us on what you know?

And for the record I do not think of bi polar people as disabled, as I know my friend who has it would be annoyed at people like you for calling him disabled.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Why haven't "Be A Bully" memes become a thing yet? I am disappoint, interwebs.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> I have stated numerous times on here in this thread which you seem to have ignored that I am no fan of JBL. .
> But maybe you can tell me what exactly JBL did wrong, as you appear to be very angry and convinced that Mauro was the victim of some barbaric and horrific treatment and JBL needs to be sacked.
> All I know is that Mauro had his delicate little feelings hurt by a wrestler who may have shouted at him.
> Are you privy to information that the rest of us do not know, do you want to enlighten us on what you know?
> ...


I don't care if you say over and over you aren't a fan of him, but you sure seem to be down with bullying other people as an acceptable thing to do.

Bi-polar IS a disability whether you want to believe it or not. As I said there are different degrees of it, which you sure seem not to be educate about. Just because you have a friend that is bi-polar doesn't make you an expert on it. Go study college courses on it like psychology and abnormal psychology classes like I have... or state training on how to deal with mental ill people, then come talk to me about it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Catche Jagger said:


> He's still under contract with WWE until August. He will not comment before then. To blame him for that is wrongheaded.
> 
> People aren't just taking action off of this. This kind of blow up had been a long time coming with JBL. This was just the final thing to set everything off.


So what you're saying is he shouldn't use the HR department to file his grievance. What you're saying is he shouldn't speak out on the issue, while it's an actual issue. What you're saying is he shouldn't use this overwhelming crowd support to What you're saying is he should wait months and then tell all, that's bull shit. If he's​ being done wrong the time tp speak up is now, not August. He shouldn't be trying to tow the company line. If he's really been mistreated and yet he won't open his mouth is not only a disservice to him, but other folk who've gone or could go through what he may have gone through. This whole "you can't expect him to say anything" shit is dumb. 

Part of the problem is none of these wronged people seem to grow a fucking spine until afterwards and by then their fucking voice is infinitely smarter. You'd have a lot more leverage and weight filing a lawsuit against the company or openly saying "hey this isn't right" when you're with them. Than when you have a smaller platform and can be painted as disgruntled employee #3097


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Part of the problem is none of these wronged people seem to grow a fucking spine until afterwards and by then their fucking voice is infinitely smarter. You'd have a lot more leverage and weight filing a lawsuit against the company or openly saying "hey this isn't right" when you're with them. Than when you have a smaller platform and can be painted as disgruntled employee #3097



If Mauro is truly a victim of some severe bullying then by him keeping quiet he is hardly helping the issue.

As for those growing a spine later, ts like when you watch these wrestling shoot videos on youtube when washed up wrestlers speak about some guy who was an a-hole and slate what he did and what they saw him do, yet they did nothing back then.
Now all of a sudden they are the big tough men speaking out.


I think, why did they not do something them


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Mauro being bi-polar is considered a disability, which makes JBL's actions even worse



Oh look its the Judge Jury and Executioner.
Tell me since you seem to be an expect and fountain of knowledge, what actions by JBL do you speak of?
What is the litany of fact based accusations you are leveling at him?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> If Mauro is truly a victim of some severe bullying then by him keeping quiet he is hardly helping the issue.
> 
> As for those growing a spine later, ts like when you watch these wrestling shoot videos on youtube when washed up wrestlers speak about some guy who was an a-hole and slate what he did and what they saw him do, yet they did nothing back then.
> Now all of a sudden they are the big tough men speaking out.
> ...


It's so annoying like bruh either handle it then or drop it. I get job security and not wanting to be out of a job I really do. But sometimes you just have to ring the alarm and speak out. It's like with the Hugh Morris thing he could have probably been gone as trainer long before if folk had said something off rip. Fans encouraging this "you can't expect them to stand up for themselves" mentality isn't hurting. 

Nobodies saying go cuss out Vince or try to handle folk with deadly force. But if you feel being in the wrestling business is worth being truly humiliated and bullied and you're just going to take it, then I can only feel so bad. I can't save a bunch of grown ass men. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Oh look its the Judge Jury and Executioner.
> Tell me since you seem to be an expect and fountain of knowledge, what actions by JBL do you speak of?
> What is the litany of fact based accusations you are leveling at him?


Obviously you've never been under an exclusive contract. If Mauro was to speak out now while still under contract until August, WWE could fire him for it and cost him a good amount of cash... Most large companies or sports teams have a clause in the contract about making public statements that paint the company/team in a poor light.

He'd be an idiot to say anything publicly right now. But by the actions of his friends in the MMA industry, it is obvious something happened.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> So what you're saying is he shouldn't use the HR department to file his grievance. What you're saying is he shouldn't speak out on the issue, while it's an actual issue. What you're saying is he shouldn't use this overwhelming crowd support to What you're saying is he should wait months and then tell all, that's bull shit. If he's​ being done wrong the time tp speak up is now, not August. He shouldn't be trying to tow the company line. If he's really been mistreated and yet he won't open his mouth is not only a disservice to him, but other folk who've gone or could go through what he may have gone through. This whole "you can't expect him to say anything" shit is dumb.
> 
> Part of the problem is none of these wronged people seem to grow a fucking spine until afterwards and by then their fucking voice is infinitely smarter. You'd have a lot more leverage and weight filing a lawsuit against the company or openly saying "hey this isn't right" when you're with them. Than when you have a smaller platform and can be painted as disgruntled employee #3097


Going to the HR department is useless because Vince McMahon, aka the _*CEO & Chairman*_ of the company enables this. Which makes the HR department useless in this situation. 

As far as potential lawsuits, I'd imagine people are scared of WWE's money and their lawyers.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I would not take it of anyone personally myself, would rather cave in my boss's head than have him treat me like dirt.
If you allow yourself to be a victim you will be a victim, and I accept there are weaker people, nice decent people out there who dont not want to be around that scenario and totally understandable, and as you say you cant save everyone.
But people also need to be able handle a few swear words and abuse to a certain point. Its still a rough world and Mauro was in the wrestling industry, hardly a shock there was gonna be some rough outspoken people.
Maybe he is better off out of it as he simply is not man enough to handle it when a few words cause him to take to his bed for weeks crying and his simpleton followers and pc brigade are out in force with the disability card waving and demanding a person lose their job based on nothing but hearsay from one side.

Point this fact out and you are accused of defending a bully.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

*Enters the thread, sees more "blame the victim" posts*


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Obviously you've never been under an exclusive contract. If Mauro was to speak out now while still under contract until August, WWE could fire him for it and cost him a good amount of cash... Most large companies or sports teams have a clause in the contract about making public statements that paint the company/team in a poor light.
> 
> He'd be an idiot to say anything publicly right now. But by the actions of his friends in the MMA industry, it is obvious something happened.


I am not asking mauro 
I am asking you about what you said.
You claimed 'JBL's actions' so again I ask what actions are YOU referring to.
Or are you now unable to defend what you wrote?


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

I personally find it rather interesting that Mauro hasn't come out in defense of JBL, if JBL had nothing to do with it. I imagine that if Mauro saw JBL getting ripped apart in the media and JBL is completely innocent, he'd speak up in his defense.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> I am not asking mauro
> I am asking you about what you said.
> You claimed 'JBL's actions' so again I ask what actions are YOU referring to.
> Or are you now unable to defend what you wrote?


I AM defending what I wrote. People in the know, KNOW what went on and are publicly calling JBL out, despite what it could do to their reputation. You on the other hand has done nothing but say that bullying is ok and that people should just be able to take it, and that it's no big deal. How sad.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> I AM defending what I wrote. People in the know, KNOW what went on and are publicly calling JBL out, despite what it could do to their reputation. You on the other hand has done nothing but say that bullying is ok and that people should just be able to take it, and that it's no big deal. How sad.



So you make a claim stating 'JBL's actions' and when asked to back up said claim with the slightest bit of proof or evidence you deflect and try change the subject.

I am not defending a bully, I am asking what proof and facts are you basing your assumptions on.
Seems to me all you have is hearsay and waving of a disability card, which does not constitute proof anywhere except in the dreamworld you appear to think exists or live in.
If it transpires that JBL did more than give out and hurt his feelings and was an a-hole then good riddance to him, but until you and the rest of the bleeding hearts have any actual proof other than internet hearsay I think calling for a man to lose his job is wrong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Going to the HR department is useless because Vince McMahon, aka the _*CEO & Chairman*_ of the company enables this. Which makes the HR department useless in this situation.
> 
> As far as potential lawsuits, I'd imagine people are scared of WWE's money and their lawyers.


So why not file the complaint, document it, then if Vince and company don't take reasonable actions complain in court or to the media with proof. This is what should happen. Not people going "well you can't really expect them to stand up for themselves, or try proper methods to solve the situation."

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> So you make a claim stating 'JBL's actions' and when asked to back up said claim with the slightest bit of proof or evidence you deflect and try change the subject.
> 
> I am not defending a bully, I am asking what proof and facts are you basing your assumptions on.
> Seems to me all you have is hearsay and waving of a disability card, which does not constitute proof anywhere except in the dreamworld you appear to think exists or live in.
> If it transpires that JBL did more than give out and hurt his feelings and was an a-hole then good riddance to him, but until you and the rest of the bleeding hearts have any actual proof other than internet hearsay I think calling for a man to lose his job is wrong.


You HAVE been defending people being bullies this entire thread. :woo

If you don't think you have, then you should log off the internet and go to a dark room and sit there for about 2 hours doing some inner reflection. Here you are trying to judge others and you aren't even self aware.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> So why not file the complaint, document it, then if Vince and company don't take reasonable actions complain in court or to the media with proof. This is what should happen. Not people going "well you can't really expect them to stand up for themselves, or try proper methods to solve the situation."
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


You realize you are talking about Vince McMahon and the WWE right? I mean seriously... the same guy that said the WWE didn't have a steroid problem, who said that Benoit was just a bad situation and had nothing to do with concussions... and ignored the idea of concussions for years. 

The Undertaker was in JBL's wedding party... and you think someone complaining about JBL is going to go anywhere? Really?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> I AM defending what I wrote. People in the know, KNOW what went on and are publicly calling JBL out, despite what it could do to their reputation. .


Lets see if I got this right.
JBL gives out to Mauro and he is a bully for that.
Mauro tells his friends, who now are calling JBL out and are now doing the very same thing that you are calling JBL a bully for.

But somehow bas Rutten and all the bleeding hearts demanding JBL be sacked are not doing bullying of your own.
What an amazing double standard you have, while you make claims without proof based on hearsay.
I am in awe of your double standards and hypocrisy.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Lets see if I got this right.
> JBL gives out to Mauro and he is a bully for that.
> Mauro tells his friends, who now are calling JBL out and are now doing the very same thing that you are calling JBL a bully for.
> 
> ...


Yeah, because the only way to get to a bully, is to give them a dose of their own medicine and watch them bitch up for it. Are they supposed to send him roses and a polite letter asking him to stop? Funny coming form you, who throughout this entire thread has said that being a bully is ok and people should just man-up to it.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Yeah, because the only way to get to a bully, is to give them a dose of their own medicine and watch them bitch up for it. Are they supposed to send him roses and a polite letter asking him to stop? Funny coming form you, who throughout this entire thread has said that being a bully is ok and people should just man-up to it.


So bullying is okay then after all according to you when it suits your agenda.
Well done on proving you are exactly the sort of person who makes claims based on nothing, 
wants a person to lose their job based on hearsay
and anyone that questions you or asks you to provide proof to your wild claims is met with the same old response of I am defending a bully, which you have just done yourself.
You are not very bright are you?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> You realize you are talking about Vince McMahon and the WWE right? I mean seriously... the same guy that said the WWE didn't have a steroid problem, who said that Benoit was just a bad situation and had nothing to do with concussions... and ignored the idea of concussions for years.
> 
> The Undertaker was in JBL's wedding party... and you think someone complaining about JBL is going to go anywhere? Really?


Again if you're being mistreated and you don't care enough to speak up at the time I can't feel so bad for you. It's not like we're talking about making a scene because you don't like booking. We are talking about human beings being mistreated right? If you feel you're being seriously mistreated and you don't want to speak up because you think nothing will come of it or you may get in trouble then why should I care more than you do?

I mean how is shit going to change if the talent are too afraid to even try to speak out, and the fucking fans in the know are going "yeah don't even try to speak up, Vince won't care."

I mean this is the company that temporarily fired Del Rio because some fucking social media guy threatened to sue them because he got slapped, even though he was being a racist dick head to Del Rio. That's how you fucking claim your grievance, that's how you handle shit. You grab them by the balls, and make them fear repercussions. Not hope that a bunch of hearsay and 2nd hand accounts will do the job. It's no different with the Bill DeMott thing once somebody finally took that stand and said no this guy goes too far look at how fast his ass got out of there. 

Imagine if the classes he trained stood in solidarity and said, " hey I get being a hard teacher, but he's being an out right abusive ass" how fast he would have been gone. If JBL really did Mauro seriously wrong all it would take is one statement before they had to address it. But as it is they can put their​ finger in their ears and go "lalalalala not listening" because nobody knows what's going on. The only people talking are people​ not currently in the locker room on smackdown and folk in a entirely different industry.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> So bullying is okay then after all according to you when it suits your agenda.
> Well done on proving you are exactly the sort of person who makes claims based on nothing,
> wants a person to lose their job based on hearsay
> and anyone that questions you or asks you to provide proof to your wild claims is met with the same old response of I am defending a bully, which you have just done yourself.
> You are not very bright are you ?


This is hilarious coming from a person that has said all thread that bullying is ok. So what's your way of handling a bully? I'll wait... go ahead tell us how you would handle a bully. There is a difference between defending a bully, and saying that someone else should stand up for their friend to a bully. It's funny you can't understand the difference.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Again if you're being mistreated and you don't care enough to speak up at the time I can't feel so bad for you. It's not like we're talking about making a scene because you don't like booking. We are talking about human beings being mistreated right? If you feel you're being seriously mistreated and you don't want to speak up because you think nothing will come of it or you may get in trouble then why should I care more than you do?
> 
> I mean how is shit going to change if the talent are too afraid to even try to speak out, and the fucking fans in the know are going "yeah don't even try to speak up, Vince won't care."
> 
> ...


Again, it is obvious you have never been in an exclusive contract. Anyone that has knows it is not much different to being a modern day slave... and part of the reason some of the guys that many think are top talent wrestlers aren't in the WWE. They don't want to be tied down. Look what Mysterio had to go through... the WWE would not let him out of his contract, so he had to literally wait it out.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> This is hilarious coming from a person that has said all thread that bullying is ok. So what's your way of handling a bully? I'll wait... go ahead tell us how you would handle a bully. There is a difference between defending a bully, and saying that someone else should stand up for their friend to a bully. It's funny you can't understand the difference.


Where have I said bullying is ok?
Can you please quote that statement , since you claim I have made it all thread.
I said bullying happens in all walks I never said it was ok, but when did the truth matter to you.

Like almost all of your dreamworld delusional rubbish posts you make stuff up as act like it some sort of fact or proof.
In fact you were the one validating bullying by saying it was ok when others did it.
You are contradicting yourself in almost every second post.
I await you posting proof of what you claim.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> Where have I said bullying is ok?
> Can you please quote that statement , since you claim I have made it all thread.
> I said bullying happens in all walks I never said it was ok, but when did the truth matter to you.
> 
> ...


You HAVE said it all thread...excusing people bullying by victim blaming and saying that people should just be able to take it and not "cry" about it. No, saying that friends of a person being bullied, stands up for their friend and defends them, is not bullying. It's quite obvious you don't even understand what bullying is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Again, it is obvious you have never been in an exclusive contract. Anyone that has knows it is not much different to being a modern day slave... and part of the reason some of the guys that many think are top talent wrestlers aren't in the WWE. They don't want to be tied down. Look what Mysterio had to go through... the WWE would not let him out of his contract, so he had to literally wait it out.


The Mysterio situation is different he owed them time from being injured and was trying to leave to wrestle elsewhere. No fucking duh they weren't just trying to let him go. That's not even relevant to the conversation.

Exclusive contract or not that has nothing to do with fucking standing up for yourself. Why are y'all trying to find every excuse in the book, for people to continue to be silent. Like ya'll are jumping through hoops to justify why talents should shut the fuck up and not say anything when they're allegedly being legitimately mistreated. It's fucking stupid. 

This is why I can't take most of y'all serious on this issue. Everybody wants JBL to get handled. Yet nobody wants Mauro to go through the logical methods to make that happen, like what damn sense does that make. "JBL needs to be fired for this situation, but don't actually give any ammunition that we could use to really justify why that is. No you don't say a word, because big bad Vince blah blah". Everybody wants JBL to be handled but nobody has bothered to get the full story. 

Like ya'll don't actually seem to want shit to change culture wise as much as it seems folk just want to find a way out of hearing "ball game"



Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> The Mysterio situation is different he owed them time from being injured and was trying to leave to wrestle elsewhere. No fucking duh they weren't just trying to let him go. That's not even relevant to the conversation.
> 
> Exclusive contract or not that has nothing to do with fucking standing up for yourself. Why are y'all trying to find every excuse in the book, for people to continue to be silent. Like ya'll are jumping through hoops to justify why talents should shut the fuck up and not say anything when they're allegedly being legitimately mistreated. It's fucking stupid.
> 
> ...


It is the same situation... Mauro is under contract with the WWE and can not come out publicly and saying negative things about them or he can be fired and lose money for violating his contract, just the same as Mysterio couldn't wrestle for someone else.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Mauro being bi-polar is considered a disability, which makes JBL's actions even worse...


When asked to explain what actions you refer to you deflect.
Unable to back up your posts



Lewdog1976 said:


> This is hilarious coming from a person that has said all thread that bullying is ok.


Again when asked to provide proof and back up yet another wild claim, you deflect and are unable to do so.

You call anyone who dares disagree with you a defender of bullying, yet you defending bullying yourself on this thread and said it was okay for others to bully JBL., and now bullying is ok when it suits your agenda.
I think you are a sad little lonely person who most likely was bullied and have some sort of hang up as your reactions to genuine questions and facts have made you come across as very hurt and appear to be making zero sense.
You criticize bullies, and then make allowances for it when others do it.
Think people should be sacked on hearsay not proof or actual facts.
You seem to be an expert on everything that happens in the WWE
I shall let you have the last word as I cannot be bothered entertaining your simple feeble mind anymore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> It is the same situation... Mauro is under contract with the WWE and can not come out publicly and saying negative things about them or he can be fired and lose money for violating his contract, just the same as Mysterio couldn't wrestle for someone else.


So what you're saying is a guy who's not hurting for money, should sacrifice his dignity and sanity for a paycheck for the next few months. What you're saying is it's better he let JBL who's allegedly bullying him get off scot-free, than to risk getting in trouble for speaking out. 

This is a ridiculously counterproductive stance to take. Until the workers and fans grow backbones shit won't change. If fans keep promoting this "shut up wait out your contract, don't make Vinny Mac mad" mentality they're only adding to the perceived problems.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> When asked to explain what actions you refer to you deflect.
> Unable to back up your posts
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need to provide "proof" of you defending bullying... all someone has to do is read your posts in this thread.

Defending a friend that is being bullied is not bullying... unfortunately your little brain can't understand that.

"Definition of bully
plural bullies
1
a : a blustering, browbeating person; especially : one who is habitually cruel, insulting, or threatening to others who are weaker, smaller, or in some way vulnerable tormented by the neighborhood bully"

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bully

So is Rutten and others being a bully to JBL? Nope... but good try though! Just another one of your attempts to defend JBL for being a bully.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> So what you're saying is a guy who's not hurting for money, should sacrifice his dignity and sanity for a paycheck for the next few months. What you're saying is it's better he let JBL who's allegedly bullying him get off scot-free, than to risk getting in trouble for speaking out.
> 
> This is a ridiculously counterproductive stance to take. Until the workers and fans grow backbones shit won't change. If fans keep promoting this "shut up wait out your contract, don't make Vinny Mac mad" mentality they're only adding to the perceived problems.


Wait, how do you know he isn't hurting for money? Would you just give up money sitting on the table in a contract in order to say something now rather to wait until his contract ends in August? Sounds like a pretty stupid thing to say...:hmmm


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> So what you're saying is a guy who's not hurting for money, should sacrifice his dignity and sanity for a paycheck for the next few months. What you're saying is it's better he let JBL who's allegedly bullying him get off scot-free, than to risk getting in trouble for speaking out.
> 
> This is a ridiculously counterproductive stance to take. Until the workers and fans grow backbones shit won't change. If fans keep promoting this "shut up wait out your contract, don't make Vinny Mac mad" mentality they're only adding to the perceived problems.


Exactly since Mauro is leaving anyway what is his excuse for not putting in an official statement and complaint.
He is only sitting at home picking up a cheque.
If JBL went too far and did stuff worse that deserves sacking then it will be sorted.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Wait, how do you know he isn't hurting for money? Would you just give up money sitting on the table in a contract in order to say something now rather to wait until his contract ends in August? Sounds like a pretty stupid thing to say...:hmmm


Mauro has been commentating a decade plus he doesn't seem dumb, if he's hurting for money that's sad. But no dumb is saying "I believe this guy caused him to have a bout with depression, but I don't think Mauro should speak out about it. No he should just get abused and get paid. " You and anybody else thinking like this are ridiculous. Him being silent until August just gives off the impression that it couldn't have been that bad if he was willing to shut up as long as the check was coming. It just makes him look like a money whore who can't be taken serious. If you're boss or co-worker is mistreating you, you don't wait until to you're gone to speak out. Most of y'all are using piss poor logic.

It's we don't have details but let's condemn someone.

Yet at the same time going "we know for sure Mauro is wrong, but he shouldn't speak out, until his contract is up" 

Neither of those things make sense.




The High King said:


> Exactly since Mauro is leaving anyway what is his excuse for not putting in an official statement and complaint.
> He is only sitting at home picking up a cheque.
> If JBL went too far and did stuff worse that deserves sacking then it will be sorted.


It's fucking goofy, instead of standing with the crowd and letting them protect him, they're really suggestion he shuts up until they he leaves in August when they'll give no fucks. They're asking for justice, yet suggesting that the best way to get it is by the victim not addressing the issue while it's a hot issue. 

I never thought I'd hear someone say "well you can't expect him to go to HR" like if he's not going to go to HR why the fuck do y'all even care?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Double post


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Mauro has been commentating a decade plus he doesn't seem dumb, if he's hurting for money that's sad. But no dumb is saying "I believe this guy caused him to have a bout with depression, but I don't think Mauro should speak out about it. No he should just get abused and get paid. " You and anybody else thinking like this are ridiculous. Him being silent until August just gives off the impression that it couldn't have been that bad if he was willing to shut up as long as the check was coming. It just makes him look like a money whore who can't be taken serious. If you're boss or co-worker is mistreating you, you don't wait until to you're gone to speak out. Most of y'all are using piss poor logic.
> 
> It's we don't have details but let's condemn someone.
> 
> ...


First, you don't know if Mauro filed a complaint with the company or not. Secondly, why would the victim speak out and penalize himself by getting his contract terminated and losing out on the rest of his pay?!?! That would just be dumb... when he can just wait 4 more months until he is out of contract to talk about it publicly. You are the one that is talking dumb here. For all we know Mauro could be working on a law suit to file against WWE when his contract is up and can't speak publicly about it because of that as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> First, you don't know if Mauro filed a complaint with the company or not. Secondly, why would the victim speak out and penalize himself by getting his contract terminated and losing out on the rest of his pay?!?! That would just be dumb... when he can just wait 4 more months until he is out of contract to talk about it publicly. You are the one that is talking dumb here. For all we know Mauro could be working on a law suit to file against WWE when his contract is up and can't speak publicly about it because of that as well.


Nah it's definitely you and anyone else using the "well you can't expect the workers to stand up for themselves." If the fucking social media guy can get fucking Del Rio fired, then clearly they have more power than they think. If 4 months of pay is worth him allegedly being seriously mistreated then he deserves what​ the fuck he gets. I'm not standing up for a grown up who isn't standing for themselves. But you're right bruh he should just shut the fuck up and take it, then talk about it when people outside of the bubble give no fucks. That's clearly the right solution. "Why would the victim speak out" because he's the fucking victim duh what the fuck are you talking about.

Y'all the type of mother fuckers that would suggest stay in bad marriage a little longer because their alimony checks will be bigger. Like if you're willing to be truly miserable and mistreated for money you deserve what you get. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Nah it's definitely you and anyone else using the "well you can't expect the workers to stand up for themselves." If the fucking social media guy can get fucking Del Rio fired, then clearly they have more power than they think. If 4 months of pay is worth him allegedly being seriously mistreated then he deserves what​ the fuck he gets. I'm not standing up for a grown up who isn't standing for themselves. But you're right bruh he should just shut the fuck up and take it, then talk about it when people outside of the bubble give no fucks. That's clearly the right solution. "Why would the victim speak out" because he's the fucking victim duh what the fuck are you talking about.
> 
> Y'all the type of mother fuckers that would suggest stay in bad marriage a little longer because their alimony checks will be bigger. Like if you're willing to be truly miserable and mistreated for money you deserve what you get.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Del Rio slapped an employee in the face... if the WWE had not fired Del Rio that employee could have sued the WWE for a shit ton of money. You obviously aren't thinking rationally...good luck with that, I'm not wasting anymore time with this here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Del Rio slapped an employee in the face... if the WWE had not fired Del Rio that employee could have sued the WWE for a shit ton of money. You obviously aren't thinking rationally...good luck with that, I'm not wasting anymore time with this here.


Wait so you think JBL caused Mauro to have a bout with depression due to bad treatment, but don't think Mauro could sue them for a shit ton of money just like the guy who got slapped. Fucking this guy :lmao 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Wait so you think JBL caused Mauro to have a bout with depression due to bad treatment, but don't think Mauro could sue them for a shit ton of money just like the guy who got slapped. Fucking this guy :lmao
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


If you don't understand the difference between the two situations I can't help you. And as I said, we have no idea right now whether Mauro is setting up to sue WWE after his contract is up or not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Lewdog1976 said:


> If you don't understand the difference between the two situations I can't help you. And as I said, we have no idea right now whether Mauro is setting up to sue WWE after his contract is up or not.


Him waiting out his contract to take action is if he was wronged is silly. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Does Mauro's handling of the situation make JBL's reported backstage behavior tolerable?

If I beat up a random stranger on the street, but they don't report it to the cops, is it okay?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

You ever wonder why Smackdown has an overkill of commentators? 

It's because Mauro can't banter for shit. He purely calls things in the ring and attaches some lame nickname to the wrestler with some generic rubbish like "He's getting fired up!" He hardly gives organic interaction to the people sitting there with him. Think back to classic commentary teams like Heenan/Monsoon, Vince/Ventura, King/JR, they'd go back and forth all the time while still calling stuff happening in the ring and play off that. Every time JBL tries to have Mauro not sound like he's a fucking AI program it falls flat. 

And Christ, "bullying." What would they do 15 years ago when Michael Cole was getting a public shaming week after week? People must have eaten a lot of pussy because they sure have become one.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Awareness said:


> People must have eaten a lot of pussy because they sure have become one.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Catche Jagger said:


> Wow. People get mad at injustice. You really hit the nail on the head there, friend.


You missed my point. My point is, theres so much injustice in this world yet why is JBL being singled out as this source of all evilness in this world. Theres now tens of pages dedicated to talking about how fucked JBL is and how he should get fired and to be honest im not sure I entirely disagree with that. I just find it amusing that JBL bullying people has suddenly caused us wrestling fans one of the most negative and unforgiving communities out there into white knights that are suddenly all for equality and fairness in the work place. Its not wrong, its just somewhat amusing to see it happen to us. 

Its almost as if we love nothing more than to hate whether that hate is justified or not. Actually no I take it back now eveything makes perfect sense.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Laughable Chimp said:


> You missed my point. My point is, theres so much injustice in this world yet why is JBL being singled out as this source of all evilness in this world. Theres now tens of pages dedicated to talking about how fucked JBL is and how he should get fired and to be honest im not sure I entirely disagree with that. I just find it amusing that JBL bullying people has suddenly caused us wrestling fans one of the most negative and unforgiving communities out there into white knights that are suddenly all for equality and fairness in the work place. Its not wrong, its just somewhat amusing to see it happen to us.
> 
> Its almost as if we love nothing more than to hate whether that hate is justified or not. Actually no I take it back now eveything makes perfect sense.


You can call it white knighting and look down on it if you like. I prefer to look at it as not liking cunts. Cunts should ALWAYS get there just desserts. They shouldn't be sheltered and protected by the system.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



MontyCora said:


> You can call it white knighting and look down on it if you like. I prefer to look at it as not liking cunts. Cunts should ALWAYS get there just desserts. They shouldn't be sheltered and protected by the system.


So many people on here don't understand the difference from being a bully, and someone being a friend to stand up to the bully because their friend can't do it theirself. Being a bully has no purpose other than just to be an asshole, standing up for your friend has purpose.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Removing a fan for having a "JBL bullied me" sign sums up the company pretty well. 

Get rid of the fan and not the piece of shit behind the commentary booth.


----------



## Reignsisgod (Apr 13, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

If there was a serious bullying incident, JBL would have been disciplined.

Mauro is clearly a baby. The only bullying he has referenced is the brimg it to the table show where JBL correctly stated Mauro is a loser for having 180k tweets.

Mauro is a baby


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Is JBL a "Vince McMahon guy" because he and Vince are both political right-wingers?

God, I would love to slap both those motherfuckers until their faces bleed. JBL deserves to be curb-stomped.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

http://nypost.com/2017/04/12/how-long-can-wwe-ignore-bullying-story/

New York Post has picked up the story. Good, hopefully more sites pick up the story and it gets to the point where WWE can no longer ignroe this and take action.


----------



## The Gentleman (May 3, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Ignore.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

The amount of ignorance towards mental health issues being displayed in this thread is truly stunning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

Well, at least it's picking up steam.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*











^ For those speculating that Mauro might've overreacted to some harmless ribbing, I think he can take a joke. 

Fightful brought up a good point about him working for multiple companies full of hotheads and never having a problem with anyone so bad that it caused him to miss a show. Fair enough to point out that we don't know the specifics of what happened between JBL and Mauro but this just the straw that broke the camel's back. JBL deserves to be fired for the countless other people he has bullied and why people are defending him still is beyond me.


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> So what you're saying is he shouldn't use the HR department to file his grievance. What you're saying is he shouldn't speak out on the issue, while it's an actual issue. What you're saying is he shouldn't use this overwhelming crowd support to What you're saying is he should wait months and then tell all, that's bull shit. If he's​ being done wrong the time tp speak up is now, not August. He shouldn't be trying to tow the company line. If he's really been mistreated and yet he won't open his mouth is not only a disservice to him, but other folk who've gone or could go through what he may have gone through. This whole "you can't expect him to say anything" shit is dumb.
> 
> Part of the problem is none of these wronged people seem to grow a fucking spine until afterwards and by then their fucking voice is infinitely smarter. You'd have a lot more leverage and weight filing a lawsuit against the company or openly saying "hey this isn't right" when you're with them. Than when you have a smaller platform and can be painted as disgruntled employee #3097


Man, I really don't get this. You are blaming the victim for being distraught over bullying and for not coming forward while still under contract while still under contract from the company where such behavior is not only tolerated, but apparently encouraged. Do you *honestly* believe that him complaining to HR would have *any* impact on a deeply ingrained corporate culture that goes all the way to the top? And do you *honestly* think that he's going to be able to make a number of disparaging comments against the company that still holds him under contract? You're acting like Mauro is currently a free agent and is allowed to do as he pleases, but he's not, at least not until August. Your perspective on this situation is naive at best, and harmful at worst.



Laughable Chimp said:


> You missed my point. My point is, theres so much injustice in this world yet why is JBL being singled out as this source of all evilness in this world. Theres now tens of pages dedicated to talking about how fucked JBL is and how he should get fired and to be honest im not sure I entirely disagree with that. I just find it amusing that JBL bullying people has suddenly caused us wrestling fans one of the most negative and unforgiving communities out there into white knights that are suddenly all for equality and fairness in the work place. Its not wrong, its just somewhat amusing to see it happen to us.
> 
> Its almost as if we love nothing more than to hate whether that hate is justified or not. Actually no I take it back now eveything makes perfect sense.


Oh man, you got me there. People should all just be detached and not give a damn about bad things that happen in a medium that they probably sink a considerable number of hours into watching each week. The instinct to want to stop bullying is just shallow hypocrisy. Truely, you are the most enlightened of us all, great philosopher.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Catche Jagger said:


> Man, I really don't get this. You are blaming the victim for being distraught over bullying and for not coming forward while still under contract while still under contract from the company where such behavior is not only tolerated, but apparently encouraged. Do you *honestly* believe that him complaining to HR would have *any* impact on a deeply ingrained corporate culture that goes all the way to the top? And do you *honestly* think that he's going to be able to make a number of disparaging comments against the company that still holds him under contract? You're acting like Mauro is currently a free agent and is allowed to do as he pleases, but he's not, at least not until August. Your perspective on this situation is naive at best, and harmful at worst.
> 
> 
> 
> .


1. We don't know if Mauro is the victim so please stop the victim blaming shit.

2. Yes yes I do expect him to speak the fuck up. This constant babying of people on "well you can't expect him to speak until he's out of contract is bull shit". How the fuck is the allegedly shit culture of WWE going to change if the only people speaking out are former employees most of who will be painted with a "disgruntled" or "bitter" brush? I'm not trying to be insensitive purposefully.

But to me if folk think he was a victim but aren't encouraging him to take the proper methods to take action that's a problem. This whole "shit can't change so why even try" is dumb dumb dumb. This wait out your contract then take action attitude is dumb. This is the time where if he was done wrong he has to be stronger than ever. If their corporate culture is that bad you speak up when you have leverage not when you're out the company and no one cares

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*

WWE trying to pay hush money to Mauro according to Meltzer



> At press time, neither Ranallo nor WWE have made any statements on the case past WWE saying Ranallo is under contract through 8/12. Ranallo’s contract doesn’t allow him to give unauthorized interviews on WWE and the belief is that WWE is working hard to come to a settlement that would include an agreement that he not publicly talk about the issue.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The Catche Jagger said:


> Oh man, you got me there. People should all just be detached and not give a damn about bad things that happen in a medium that they probably sink a considerable number of hours into watching each week. The instinct to want to stop bullying is just shallow hypocrisy. Truely, you are the most enlightened of us all, great philosopher.


Exactly. Glad you see it my way. Empathy is overrated anyway.

(In case you don't see the obvious sarcasm, heres my message to you that this post is in sarcasm)


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



CretinHop138 said:


> WWE trying to pay hush money to Mauro according to Meltzer


Hopefully he doesn't accept it. It's nice seeing a shit filled company like WWE get blasted for being hypocritical pieces of trash that are still stuck in the stone age of society. 

The bigger this gets, the better.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> ^ For those speculating that Mauro might've overreacted to some harmless ribbing, I think he can take a joke.
> 
> Fightful brought up a good point about him working for multiple companies full of hotheads and never having a problem with anyone so bad that it caused him to miss a show. Fair enough to point out that we don't know the specifics of what happened between JBL and Mauro but this just the straw that broke the camel's back. JBL deserves to be fired for the countless other people he has bullied and why people are defending him still is beyond me.


Now that's actual ribbing. Funny, harmless, no bad feelings. That's how it should be. What JBL has been doing for the past 20 years is simply bullying and harassment.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Reignsisgod said:


> If there was a serious bullying incident, JBL would have been disciplined.
> 
> Mauro is clearly a baby. The only bullying he has referenced is the brimg it to the table show where JBL correctly stated Mauro is a loser for having 180k tweets.
> 
> Mauro is a baby



How very true.
Bleeding hearts and band wagon jumping liberals all over this like a rash demanding a guy loses his job cos he gave out to a wimpy little shit who got his feelings hurt by a big bad wrestler.

Forget there is no proof, nor official complaint and no proof JBL ever did anything but gave out to a little cunt hiding behind an illness but well enough to cry on twitter and thousands demand a person lose their livelihood over it.
If every single person in wrestling got sacked for giving out there would be no wrestling industry.
The bi polar wuss needs to grow a set of balls and for once act like a man.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't condone what JBL has done and I hope Mauro finds all the help he needs but reading some of these pages is a full out facepalm.

A lot of those ranting about what JBL has done, calling him a scumbag, trash, disgusting, to be fired, etc. are some of the same ones that log on here every day to bash the WWE, Vince, Stephanie, 90% of the roster calling them shit, terrible, vanilla midgets, fat, ugly, small, talentless, needs to be fired, etc.

A lot of you are a bunch of hypocrites. Cyber bulling doesn't count right? You special snowflakes can say whatever you want but others can't. Everyone likes freedom of speech, until others use their freedom of speech. Settle down SJWs


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> I don't condone what JBL has done and I hope Mauro finds all the help he needs but reading some of these pages is a full out facepalm.
> 
> A lot of those ranting about what JBL has done, calling him a scumbag, trash, disgusting, to be fired, etc. are some of the same ones that log on here every day to bash the WWE, Vince, Stephanie, 90% of the roster calling them shit, terrible, vanilla midgets, fat, ugly, small, talentless, needs to be fired, etc.
> 
> A lot of you are a bunch of hypocrites. Cyber bulling doesn't count right? You special snowflakes can say whatever you want but others can't. Everyone likes freedom of speech, until others use their freedom of speech.


So JBL harassing someone who has mental issues and physically harassing others throughout the years and STILL having a job is the same as going on a forum and calling a performer shit because you aren't entertained by them? :lol


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



The High King said:


> How very true.
> Bleeding hearts and band wagon jumping liberals all over this like a rash demanding a guy loses his job cos he gave out to a wimpy little shit who got his feelings hurt by a big bad wrestler.
> 
> Forget there is no proof, nor official complaint and no proof JBL ever did anything but gave out to a little cunt hiding behind an illness but well enough to cry on twitter and thousands demand a person lose their livelihood over it.
> ...


I hope to hell this is a troll post.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Makoto Niijima said:


> So JBL harassing someone who has mental issues and physically harassing others throughout the years and STILL having a job is the same as going on a forum and calling a performer shit because you aren't entertained by them? :lol


I'm not saying everyone on here is a hypocrite, but many.

And yes, a forum which is one of the biggest wrestling forums in the world which I wouldn't be surprised if some wrestlers check out every once in a while. Imagine them reading some of these threads?

Also, not even that. Have you ever been on Twitter and see what some tweet directly to them? 

I'm not one to complain about this kind of stuff. Just pointing out the hypocrisy. We are a society of hypocrites, attention seekers, snowflakes. If you're going to _condemn_ bullying, at least don't be a bully yourself.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> I'm not saying everyone on here is a hypocrite, but many.
> 
> And yes, a forum which is one of the biggest wrestling forums in the world which I wouldn't be surprised if some wrestlers check out every once in a while. Imagine them reading some of these threads?
> 
> ...



A lot of the comments about height/size/weight, etc. I chalk off as users trying to bait the fans of whoever they're insulting. Same with Twitter. I don't find cyberbullying to be something that doesn't exist but I don't put stock into it when its just dumb comments. People always get shit on the internet no matter who you are but when it leaks into your personal life then it becomes a problem.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

#fireJBL

The good thing about Mauro being a very good boxing and MMA announcer is ;he has friends and colleagues who are legitimate badasses. 

I hope Bas Rutten ends up in the same place and the same time as this bullying price and Bas puts him in his place. 

It's also great to see the WWE exposed as the hypocrites they are. From their Make A Wish allegiance to paying Mauro off to stay quiet.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully Mauro rejects the offer and bust JBL and Vince's on public.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> A lot of those ranting about what JBL has done, calling him a scumbag, trash, disgusting, to be fired, etc. are some of the same ones that log on here every day to bash the WWE, Vince, Stephanie, 90% of the roster calling them shit, terrible, vanilla midgets, fat, ugly, small, talentless, needs to be fired, etc.
> 
> A lot of you are a bunch of hypocrites. Cyber bulling doesn't count right? You special snowflakes can say whatever you want but others can't. Everyone likes freedom of speech, until others use their freedom of speech. Settle down SJWs


A lot of those complaints often fall under criticism and negative opinions rather than bullying. Pro wrestling is a form of entertainment and it relies heavily on fan involvement. Naturally they're going to get good and bad feedback from fans. It shouldn't give fans carte blanche to say whatever they want without scrutiny but it's important to differentiate between critical opinions and personal insults. Stuff like that also carries more weight when it's coming directly from someone in the same company who has more seniority and influence than you.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> A lot of those complaints often fall under criticism and negative opinions rather than bullying. Pro wrestling is a form of entertainment and it relies heavily on fan involvement. Naturally they're going to get good and bad feedback from fans. It shouldn't give fans carte blanche to say whatever they want without scrutiny but it's important to differentiate between critical opinions and personal insults. Stuff like that also carries more weight when it's coming directly from someone in the same company who has more seniority and influence than you.


Absolutely, I agree with that 100%.

But things like midget, fat, skinny, ugly, shit doesn't really fall under fair/constructive criticism. Therefore, I just find it quite hypocritical when many on here do say those things but are the first to attack JBL like a bunch of rabid wolves over his comments.

Yes, I'm sure JBLs comments carry more weight but I'm sure people don't enjoy reading hate comments online and hate tweets on Twitter. It probably doesn't make them feel very good.

So all I'm saying is, if you're posting and tweeting hateful things online do you really have a leg to stand on when saying JBL is a scumbag and should be fired? Are you much of a better of a person? Just because the end-user doesn't know who you are, doesn't make it any less hateful. Cyber bullying is just as real.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Its hard to chalk this up to simple hazing or to toughen them up for the wrestling business when the only ones who get this treatment are smaller guys who can't put up a fight like The Miz, Palmer Cannon, Joey Styles (who'd of thunk it) or Mauro. Yet a rookie like Brock, Batista, Cena, Braun or someone whose blatantly getting a push like Orton don't get the similar treatment because they can't fight back. In fact, where was noble locker room hero JBL to set Orton straight when he was causing trouble in his younger days?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

BrotherNero said:


> Hopefully Mauro rejects the offer and bust JBL and Vince's on public.


Yeah No


Scholes18 said:


> Its hard to chalk this up to simple hazing or to toughen them up for the wrestling business when the only ones who get this treatment are smaller guys who can't put up a fight like The Miz, Palmer Cannon, Joey Styles (who'd of thunk it) or Mauro. Yet a rookie like Brock, Batista, Cena, Braun or someone whose blatantly getting a push like Orton don't get the similar treatment because they can't fight back. In fact, where was noble locker room hero JBL to set Orton straight when he was causing trouble in his younger days?


Well Randy is quiet big


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> 1. We don't know if Mauro is the victim so please stop the victim blaming shit.
> 
> 2. Yes yes I do expect him to speak the fuck up. This constant babying of people on "well you can't expect him to speak until he's out of contract is bull shit". How the fuck is the allegedly shit culture of WWE going to change if the only people speaking out are former employees most of who will be painted with a "disgruntled" or "bitter" brush? I'm not trying to be insensitive purposefully.
> 
> ...


*He is under contract with WWE until August and cannot make any comment without WWE's permission until then.*

Is this somehow incomprehensible to you? Do not understand how contracts work? You are victim-blaming because you are placing Mauro at fault for not saying anything before you even try to understand that he *can't.*

Do some research before making assertions about people's character. Mauro has bipolar disorder, but he hasn't had a problem at this level before to my knowledge. Stories about JBL being a scumbag go back decades. Think it through, man.


----------



## HBKIsTheGOAT (Mar 22, 2017)

All these soft little pussies need to get over it and learn to accept hazing as a great tradition of The Business, brother. 

Back in JBL's day they gave him a boot camp-style blanket party right after he learned to run the ropes, brother. And that was after scrubbing toilets all day with a toothbrush, like a Jap young boy. 

If that lunatic Mauro can't take it like a man then he's not cut out for The Business, brother. Now all you whiny marks drop the soap, bend over and pay homage to the legendary JBL...because he is, a wrestling god!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Asking Matt and Jeff to put toothpicks into someones car key hole so they couldn't get into the car to get any of their stuff, what a cunt this guy is.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone remember the ECW One Night Stand chants? Those chants seems relevant now...


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Pat Militech is the latest MMA fighter to call out JBL. 

Things might get interesting for JBL real soon.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Trying to pay Mauro to stay quiet? Yea.. sounds like WWE. 

Thing is, we know JBL is a dick but we dont even know anything the severity of the situation. If JBL really crossed the line or got physical with him, I would spit at that offer and call out WWE in public if I was Mauro.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

If Mauro speaks publicly about the subject he causes a lot of harm. WWE does a lot of good with their anti bullying campaign. If Mauro speaks then I think that WWE cannot do their anti bullying work anymore. So Mauro should think about the bigger picture, man up and get over it. There are bad people in the world. Just move on.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

JBL forcing himself into the showers to soap other wrestlers back is also some questionable behavior.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's a really hazy situation where no one will really "win" in the end. If Mauro shuts up and takes any money from WWE to stay quiet after his contract expires and then leaves, that's on him and he'll have to deal with that mentally. If this gets blown wide open and can't be contained by WWE's PR spin team, there's a risk of getting so exposed that some family-friendly sponsors may consider bowing out of any involvement with the company.

It'll be interesting to see where else this story goes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> In fact, where was noble locker room hero JBL to set Orton straight when he was causing trouble in his younger days?


Yeah go beat up a drug addict that would have looked great


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

LMFAO @ trying to pay him to stay quiet. If it's really 'just a rib' as some of you apologists seem to think, then you really think they'd go to these lengths to try and silence Mauro?

The only 'manning' up I'd like to see is Mauro declining their silence money and just going all in on them once his contract officially expires.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> If Mauro speaks publicly about the subject he causes a lot of harm. *WWE does a lot of good with their anti bullying campaign.*If Mauro speaks then I think that WWE cannot do their anti bullying work anymore. So Mauro should think about the bigger picture, man up and get over it. There are bad people in the world. Just move on.


Yeah, like keeping one of the biggest bulllies and pieces of shit in wrestling employed and letting him run free to mess with anyone he wants :CENA


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Mauro needs to keep quiet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh my god they wanted to pay him to stay quiet. That's the worst possible thing they could've done. :lmao :lmao :lmao This is gonna spread like an Alberta forest fire.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE could save a lot of money by just getting rid of JBL's bullying ass instead of trying to pay people off.

They're solving nothing, everyone already knows he's a piece of shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

They tried to pay him to stay quiet. But yesterday I was told by someone in this thread to "let it play out" and "see what happens" and that "it could be a big misunderstanding."

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Right again. Thinking JBL didn't do anything.

:mj4


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Make JBL wrestle again and put Reigns against JBL. Maybe that way fans would cheer for Reigns!  Maybe..!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

This thread is awesome for showing me the pieces of shit that can populate my ignore list. "Deal with it/man up/let it go" = you don't deserve to have a voice.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

What's the point in paying him to stay quiet if everyone knows they're trying to pay him to keep quiet? Defeats the purpose.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Why is WWE defending this guy???? He is a fucking commentator, man Vince and HHH must have a hard on for him.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> This thread is awesome for showing me the pieces of shit that can populate my ignore list. "Deal with it/man up/let it go" = you don't deserve to have a voice.


Honestly you think any woman will respect a man that's crying about bullying? Men are not suppose to have emotions like that. I think if Mauro was raised by JBL, he would have been a lot stronger today

BULLYING builds CHARACTER. He obviously wasn't beaten as a child (as every kid should be). Abuse victims don't realize this but any kind of abuse suffered is what made them who they are today.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a great look by a public company to do absolutely nothing. :lol Bunch of fucking carnies.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Is firing the option though? The problem won't go away even if JBL were to be fired as, apparently, Vince *encourages* it. It really is a mess of a situation but yeah fuck JBL.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its getting some mainstream attention now, even the NZHerald has a story about JBL's bullying.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

embarassed fan said:


> Honestly you think any woman will respect a man that's crying about bullying? Men are not suppose to have emotions like that. I think if Mauro was raised by JBL, he would have been a lot stronger today
> 
> BULLYING builds CHARACTER. He obviously wasn't beaten as a child (as every kid should be). Abuse victims don't realize this but any kind of abuse suffered is what made them who they are today.


Okay I'll feed the troll.

Alot of abuse victims suffer life long mental issues, social anxieties/disorders and the like from their abuse. Abuse doesn't build strength or character, it destroys those things. Never have kids, beating the crap out of your kids isn't parenting that's just abuse. Discipline isn't abuse.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

embarassed fan said:


> Honestly you think any woman will respect a man that's crying about bullying? Men are not suppose to have emotions like that. I think if Mauro was raised by JBL, he would have been a lot stronger today
> 
> BULLYING builds CHARACTER. He obviously wasn't beaten as a child (as every kid should be). Abuse victims don't realize this but any kind of abuse suffered is what made them who they are today.


There goes another! Thanks for your last post I'll ever see.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

embarassed fan said:


> Honestly you think any woman will respect a man that's crying about bullying? Men are not suppose to have emotions like that. I think if Mauro was raised by JBL, he would have been a lot stronger today
> 
> BULLYING builds CHARACTER. He obviously wasn't beaten as a child (as every kid should be). Abuse victims don't realize this but any kind of abuse suffered is what made them who they are today.


I really hope you're being fucking ironic.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

embarassed fan said:


> Honestly you think any woman will respect a man that's crying about bullying? Men are not suppose to have emotions like that. I think if Mauro was raised by JBL, he would have been a lot stronger today
> 
> BULLYING builds CHARACTER. He obviously wasn't beaten as a child (as every kid should be). Abuse victims don't realize this but any kind of abuse suffered is what made them who they are today.


Yeah I can see how there's some truth to this. I can see a child being brought up in a semi abusive household being stronger as a result because they have to overcome more where they're basically immune to petty forms of bullying.

Coddled children are the ones generally with the anxiety issues because they can't cope with conflict.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Clearly WWE is terrified that if Mauro goes public about JBL's bullying, it will show everyone they are nothing but hypocrites. They promote anti-bullying, except when it comes to one of their own. 

Don't see why they don't cut their loses with JBL? Would he really be that big of a loss at the commentary table? No.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Mauro must have some good dirt if they're trying to pay him to stay quiet. 

Speak up, Mauro!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hope to God Mauro rejects the offer WWE are trying to throw at him.

It'll be a thing of beauty if Mauro actually does go off :lol

Hopefully JBL gets the Hogan treatment and fucks off.


----------



## BasedBigDog (Apr 14, 2017)

*Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



> Former WWE Stars Ken Anderson and Shawn Daivari appeared once again on the Pancakes and Powerslams Show and discussed backstage JBL stories.
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> ...


----------



## BasedBigDog (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*

Kevin Nash also Defended JBL. 










Jim Cornette also apparently defended JBL.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*

Yeah, people like JBL I am sure. He is considered a "legend" within the company after all.

Curious to hear what Ron Simmons would say.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*

Well, there are two sides to every coin. If he was a dick and a shit human being, I wouldn't be surprised. If he was just an "enforcer" who wanted to toughen people up or whatever his reasoning is and the people complaining are overreacting, I also wouldn't be surprised. I don't know for sure. All I know is, he makes me laugh on commentary.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



> Former WWE Stars *who need work* DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield


i fixed that title for you


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*

Meh from my point of view this still paints him as bully. Bullies don't exactly go after those who stand up to them, just those who come across as weak and inferior. It's all about power. If You stand up to him quickly enough he loses the power he has over you.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*

He's still a bully cause he targets people he perceives as weak to make up for his own insecurities. 

It's the benchmark of almost all behavior by someone who is a bully


----------



## TheSexGod (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*

If you work in the WWE and can't take a few jabs I don't know what to say.

Bunch of snowflakes

He shouldn't go after women though

The one that stuck out was charles robinson, lmao poor guy


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*

This is the guy who tried to rape Edge in the shower, this the guy who drunkenly assault another guy just because he didn't like him and this is the guy who used his status as a loyalty stooge to Vince to get away with so much shit. Yes veterans should be able to keep order in the locker room because you do not need inmates running the asylum and having a little fun with the new guys is okay, but there is a limit to what you should be able to get away with.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



TheSexGod said:


> If you work in the WWE and can't take a few jabs I don't know what to say.
> 
> Bunch of snowflakes
> 
> ...


There is difference between having a guy buy drinks for doing something stupid and attacking them because they you didn't like the fact they were proud of an accomplishment.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Can a mod delete this thread in case Mauro reads it and gets his feelings hurt again by words and takes to his bed for weeks.
And he will cry on twitter but not complain via the proper channels and maybe even get his friends to threaten and bully people cos he got bullied and not see the hypocrisy in that.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

The High King said:


> Can a mod delete this thread in case Mauro reads it and gets his feelings hurt again by words and takes to his bed for weeks.
> And he will cry on twitter but not complain via the proper channels and maybe even get his friends to threaten and bully people cos he got bullied and not see the hypocrisy in that.


We don't know if Mauro reads this thread, but we do know JBL does.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*

All old guys defend other old guys.

Jericho defended DeMott I remember.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

embarassed fan said:


> Honestly you think any woman will respect a man that's crying about bullying? Men are not suppose to have emotions like that. I think if Mauro was raised by JBL, he would have been a lot stronger today
> 
> BULLYING builds CHARACTER. He obviously wasn't beaten as a child (as every kid should be). Abuse victims don't realize this but any kind of abuse suffered is what made them who they are today.


While I agree women get turned off by men who cry a lot, the rest of your post..

:tripsscust


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

They fact WWE have said jack shit since this entire thing started shows how much in the wrong they know they are. If you're innocent you usually come out screaming to the high heavens nothing's been going on


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

CM Rom said:


> They fact WWE have said jack shit since this entire thing started shows how much in the wrong they know they are. If you're innocent you usually come out screaming to the high heavens nothing's been going on


It's in their best interests to not say anything, for as long as possible. Nothing has happened to them publicly to warrant them having to talk about it, so why would they bring attention to themselves by publicly acknowledging rumors? They have nothing to gain from running to the hills declaring their innocence in a case like this.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



BasedBigDog said:


> Kevin Nash also Defended JBL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always hated that POS cunt and I hope he gets ebola, no AIDS, no cancer, and just when he seems like he's getting better, I hope more cancer comes in and destroy him from the inside. And same for the ones defending them.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Lol at fucking Rosenberg siding with JBL and calling Meltzer reports BS.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

If Mauro takes the money, he's a bitch, period.

*#Sellout*



> Lol at fucking Rosenberg siding with JBL and calling Meltzer reports BS.


You expect him to badmouth WWE after getting a gig with them? :lol

- Vic


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



CGS said:


> Meh from my point of view this still paints him as bully. Bullies don't exactly go after those who stand up to them, just those who come across as weak and inferior. It's all about power. If You stand up to him quickly enough he loses the power he has over you.





Taroostyles said:


> He's still a bully cause he targets people he perceives as weak to make up for his own insecurities.
> 
> It's the benchmark of almost all behavior by someone who is a bully


It's no surprise that he started kissing Brock's ass the second Lesnar walked into the lockerroom.



The Definition of Technician said:


> I've always hated that POS cunt and I hope he gets ebola, no AIDS, no cancer, and just when he seems like he's getting better, I hope more cancer comes in and destroy him from the inside. And same for the ones defending them.


I hope he dies in an AIDS fire.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Vic Capri said:


> If Mauro takes the money, he's a bitch, period.
> 
> *#Sellout*
> 
> ...


No, but calling out Meltzer in that retarded way is kinda stupid.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nothing new. JBL also bullied joey styles until he sock him one. Cole , being the senior announcer also bullies his co-partners like byron.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Yeah, people like JBL I am sure. He is considered a "legend" within the company after all.
> 
> Curious to hear what Ron Simmons would say.


I'm sure it would be something like: ".................DAMN!".

Seriously though, if asked he will definitely defend JBL.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

embarassed fan said:


> Honestly you think any woman will respect a man that's crying about bullying? Men are not suppose to have emotions like that. I think if Mauro was raised by JBL, he would have been a lot stronger today
> 
> BULLYING builds CHARACTER. He obviously wasn't beaten as a child (as every kid should be). Abuse victims don't realize this but any kind of abuse suffered is what made them who they are today.


You mean like the abuse JBL took when his pops banged him up the rear? Yea, nice, see where that got his character to. 

You're a numbnut.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



Taroostyles said:


> He's still a bully cause he targets people he perceives as weak to make up for his own insecurities.
> 
> It's the benchmark of almost all behavior by someone who is a bully


Problem with this logic is that he is known to not fuck with anyone after they prove themselves and stand up.

I mean you can say he has no right to fuck with them. 

But this is a business where they will travel town to town and have people fuck with them. Have people chant die rocky die to you. A business where weird ass fans will stalk you and pop up at your hotel. Where some guys come up to you in a gym and try to get a pic who you don't know and can't know what they will do with it. Where people will steal your cloud shit and post it online. Where guys like piper have had people legit try to hurt them.m for their characters. Where a whole group of fans in India come after you if you hurt their star. Where people go on a message board to blast you, wish death upon you, call you a ******, etc 

If you go in there with the idea that your feelings always matter and being sensitive is okay, you'll be in a gutter someone in rehab or dead. JBL may be old school and a dick but most stories end with a guy standing up to him, him laughing and smiling and then not fucking with them anymore when the skin is tough enough. 

I mean and again Mauro is no angel. He met a bigger dick that broke him, but he has his own problems too with his attitude, condescion, and past broadcasters at showtime and strike force


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mauro should borrow from DX and tell WWE to :suckit


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

At this point I'm 100% convinced WWE either confiscated Bradshaw's twitter account or told him to shut the hell up. Dude hasn't tweeted for nearly 5 days now, considering he tweets multiple times a day prior to the incident its probably damage control.

On a side note, there's not much Mauro can tell us, since its stated in his contract that he can't give unauthorised interviews. Here's to hoping someone in the WWE sees JBL's wrongdoings and does something about it.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

wwe have likely just told JBL to stay quiet and let it blow over, JBL clearly wasnt handling the situation correctly by calling someone an "idiot" and "he was hated by everyone" which sounds like something a bully would say.

the comments made about JBL isnt good PR for wwe either so its in their interest to try and damage control.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Whatever happens, no decent announcer outside of the wrestling 'realm' will be interested in taking a job with the WWE now. This whole saga is bad for WWE on so many levels!


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

WWE rules for keeping someone quiet. 

Step 1: Make sure a confidential agreement is in the contract.

Step 2: Attempt to pay the individual to keep silent.

Step 3: Find some excuse to take legal action. Tie him up in court for years.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

If Mauro gets a nice amount of money a new money drain vein will be open for the WWE, all of those who want to leech from them will try to exploit that way.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Ibracadabra said:


> It's in their best interests to not say anything, for as long as possible. Nothing has happened to them publicly to warrant them having to talk about it, so why would they bring attention to themselves by publicly acknowledging rumors? They have nothing to gain from running to the hills declaring their innocence in a case like this.


This isnt a rumour. Its a fact that Mauro has quit because he was getting bullied.

This is WWE in full damage control mode. 

Anytime in the past that WWE has been accused of anything incorrectly, Vince is quickly shooting down the rumour/s.

In this instance they are trying to pay Mauro off to stay quiet. They don't want their Be A Star affilliation to be shown as phoney.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

theboxingfan said:


> This isnt a rumour. Its a fact that Mauro has quit because he was getting bullied.


It's not a fact. It's a rumor. One that was started and reported by Dave Meltzer. The same man who started the rumor that Shiibata being hurt is a work, he even went so far to recall an incident that happened 20 years ago to support his rumor and and people believed him. Now he's tweeting, "its probably not a work" 

Two weeks ago Meltzer said he had 15 people come to him, yet no other journalist who covered the story was able to get one person to speak with? The only revelations have come from Meltzer since this story broke, even though far more reputable websites have tuned in, and reported on it. 

That's awfully convenient. Meltzer is using his platform as a "journalist" to tell lies and spread rumors and his listeners accept whatever he says with absolute certainty. Like sheep. 

You are a perfect example of it. 

Meltzer reported that JBL harassed Mauro, not bullied him (they are not the same thing). Yet because of Meltzer's irresponsible handling of this incident, you chirp on this misinformation as a FACT..


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852924406557003777


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



BasedBigDog said:


> > JBL had a beer in his hand, Edge just stood up, and swatted the beer out of his hand, and said 'Let's go right now. I'm sick of it.'
> 
> 
> :lmao Poor JBL. Guy is just trying to have a little fun and these ASSHOLES threaten him with violence. Some people take things too seriously. As JBL would say, they need to 'Grow up'


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I've always hated that POS cunt and I hope he gets ebola, no AIDS, no cancer, and just when he seems like he's getting better, I hope more cancer comes in and destroy him from the inside. And same for the ones defending them.


So you are so personally offended by the fact that a grown man and wrestler may have shouted at another man, neither of which you know personally , nor do you know the details of what happened between them, but if offends you so much personally you would wish death on another wrestler for giving his opinion.

You need to step back and realize the person with the issues is actually you.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



The High King said:


> So you are so personally offended by the fact that a grown man and wrestler may have shouted at another man, neither of which you know personally , nor do you know the details of what happened between them, but if offends you so much personally you would wish death on another wrestler for giving his opinion.
> 
> You need to step back and realize the person with the issues is actually you.


I don't give a flying fuck about that. The problems with the world today is because of POS human trash like that, those assholes who should be exterminated from the earth as they as the root cause of its problems. I have no middle ground opinion on the subject, if you intentionally harm another human physically or emotionally, you should be burned alive and be done with it.

This isn't just about the Mauro case, the shit those cunts have done is well documented.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852924406557003777


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Ibracadabra said:


> It's not a fact. It's a rumor. One that was started and reported by Dave Meltzer. The same man who started the rumor that Shiibata being hurt is a work, he even went so far to recall an incident that happened 20 years ago to support his rumor and and people believed him. Now he's tweeting, "its probably not a work"
> 
> Two weeks ago Meltzer said he had 15 people come to him, yet no other journalist who covered the story was able to get one person to speak with? The only revelations have come from Meltzer since this story broke, even though far more reputable websites have tuned in, and reported on it.
> 
> ...


Fact 1: Meltzer on his own podcast and or radio show with Bryan Alvarez spoke about this. He even goaded the WWE while saying that they instigate their bullying culture against Mauro and other employees in WWE. 

Fact 2: Mauro's own pals Bas Rutten and Pat Miletich have called out JBL for this. 

Based on fact 1: if this is a rumor then WWE need to file a lawsuit against Dave Meltzer. It's abundantly clear from WWE's and Vince Mcmahon's past, the company's they are partnered with especially Make A Wish, that they are obsessed with the companies image. Yet it's awfully silent in the Titan Towers.

Based on fact 2: I'll use basic logic that Pat and Bas have actually spoken with their friend and have the 411 on the situation.

Keep telling yourself it's just a rumor, when the WWE are acting exactly how a guilty party would be acting.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I'm wondering just how much Vince is willing to pay Mauro for his silence?

A million? 2 million? 3? 4? 5? 10?

If I'm Mauro, I take it as far and as much as Vince offers. 'Cause let's be honest : If he was offered 5 mill to keep quiet, he would be a fool not to take the money which would provide him with a nice comfortable retirement. Basically, Money is the root of all Evil and Vince knows this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> I'm wondering just how much Vince is willing to pay Mauro for his silence?
> 
> A million? 2 million? 3? 4? 5? 10?
> 
> If I'm Mauro, I take it as far and as much as Vince offers. 'Cause let's be honest : If he was offered 5 mill to keep quiet, he would be a fool not to take the money which would provide him with a nice comfortable retirement. Basically, Money is the root of all Evil and Vince knows this.


He probably offered somewhere in the 6 figures, tbh.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

theboxingfan said:


> Based on fact 1: if this is a rumor then WWE need to file a lawsuit against Dave Meltzer. It's abundantly clear from WWE's and Vince Mcmahon's past, the company's they are partnered with especially Make A Wish, that they are obsessed with the companies image. Yet it's awfully silent in the Titan Towers.


Suing is never gonna help you win in the court of public opinion.. That's why the WWE didn't sue Punk for starting the rumor that they fired him on his wedding day. This rumor hasn't gathered any significant amount of steam, either. They haven't lost a single sponsor and the public aren't asking for answer. and in fact, aren't all that interested in this rumor. 



> Based on fact 2: I'll use basic logic that Pat and Bas have actually spoken with their friend and have the 411 on the situation.


Them tweeting that they wanna go 1 on 1 with JBL (just like everyone else on the internet) does not prove that its fact. 



> Keep telling yourself it's just a rumor, when the WWE are acting exactly how a guilty party would be acting.


People have already declared them guilty so any action or lack of action would be determined to be guilty behavior.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

It is great the way meltzer who has a history of stretching the truth and coming up with stories that never had any proof has so many people eating out of his hand.
In this thread in just the last few pages we have seen people wish death , aids and cancer on Kevin Nash for daring to give his opinion on a rumor.
Others have decided that rumor is now fact.
Another brainbox decided bullying was wrong but is okay to bully JBL because of his actions, and when asked what actions those were he could not answer.

People should be judged on their actions, but first proof that those actions happened need to be verified, until its just speculation and hearsay from others.
This logic wont sit well with the bleeding hearts who have decided to condemn people because one weak defective depression prone wimp took to his bed because a wrestler may have hurt his feelings by shouting.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Money comes and goes, but the truth will live and die with Mauro Ranallo. I hope he doesn't let them buy the truth right out from his mouth.



The High King said:


> People should be judged on their actions, but first proof that those actions happened need to be verified


so can I judge you for hitting the "Post message" button or do I need to wait for verification?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

TheRockfan7 said:


> We don't know if Mauro reads this thread, but we do know JBL does.


How do you know that JBL reads this thread?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JBL is a Scumbag Discussion Thread*



Steve Black Man said:


> Does Mauro's handling of the situation make JBL's reported backstage behavior tolerable?
> 
> If I beat up a random stranger on the street, but they don't report it to the cops, is it okay?


Except there's no details on this report. It's not like we heard JBL gave Mauro a swirlie, JBL told him he'd be waiting outside the locker room, or that he'd stuff him in a locker room. All we know is there was a disagreement and a guy with bipolar disorder is having issues with that. We don't know if JBL was n the wrong let alone bullying him until we get details.



Ibracadabra said:


> It's not a fact. It's a rumor. One that was started and reported by Dave Meltzer. The same man who started the rumor that Shiibata being hurt is a work, he even went so far to recall an incident that happened 20 years ago to support his rumor and and people believed him. Now he's tweeting, "its probably not a work"
> 
> Two weeks ago Meltzer said he had 15 people come to him, yet no other journalist who covered the story was able to get one person to speak with? The only revelations have come from Meltzer since this story broke, even though far more reputable websites have tuned in, and reported on it.
> 
> ...


Bingo all of this is uncredited rumors with no details to boot, but of course fans are letting they're overactive imaginations fill in the blanks and going to the worst outcomes. If he's wrong he's wrong, but at least let's get the details before we judge


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Double post


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Not sure if this was posted yet, haven't read through the whole thread.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> If Mauro speaks publicly about the subject he causes a lot of harm. WWE does a lot of good with their anti bullying campaign. If Mauro speaks then I think that WWE cannot do their anti bullying work anymore. So Mauro should think about the bigger picture, man up and get over it. There are bad people in the world. Just move on.


Awful post. So if what happened allegedly and btw I do think it likely true based on stories of JBL and what I have read about Mauro as well personally knowing people who suffer from bipolar and depression your post is one of the worst I have ever read. The company that encourages bullying and getting JBL to bully people to see how tough they are should in no fucking way be teaching anyone to be a fucking star. Practice what you fucking preach. That would be like me telling people not to drink and gamble when that is two of my fav things to do. Telling him to man up and get over it fpalm. Delete your account.



embarassed fan said:


> Honestly you think any woman will respect a man that's crying about bullying? Men are not suppose to have emotions like that. I think if Mauro was raised by JBL, he would have been a lot stronger today
> 
> BULLYING builds CHARACTER. He obviously wasn't beaten as a child (as every kid should be). Abuse victims don't realize this but any kind of abuse suffered is what made them who they are today.


Please be a troll.....


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

ill state again meltzer is a nonce who has the vast majority of the iwc eating out of the palm of his hand


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Ibracadabra said:


> Suing is never gonna help you win in the court of public opinion.. That's why the WWE didn't sue Punk for starting the rumor that they fired him on his wedding day. This rumor hasn't gathered any significant amount of steam, either. They haven't lost a single sponsor and the public aren't asking for answer. and in fact, aren't all that interested in this rumor.
> 
> 
> Them tweeting that they wanna go 1 on 1 with JBL (just like everyone else on the internet) does not prove that its fact.
> ...


So suing doesn't help but allowing rumours about your company being bullying scumbags does? I take it you don't work in public relations. 

So Mauro's good friends conveniently tweet this about JBL at the same time as all of this is going on. 

Again WWE are acting exactly how guilty people would act, just hoping it gets swept under the table, removing fans with banners about the topic and wanting to pay Mauro off.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

AVX said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, haven't read through the whole thread.


that's from a reddit post, where the OP deliberately forgot to add in that they got their items back and nothing was missing.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

theboxingfan said:


> So suing doesn't help but allowing rumours about your company being bullying scumbags does? I take it you don't work in public relations.


This is a minor topic, and the public hasn't demanded answers from them, so talking about it is just going to turn this into a much bigger story than it is now. And its not like they can say anything that would change yours or anyone else on this forums minds, when you guys have long decided that they're guilty. 



> So Mauro's good friends conveniently tweet this about JBL at the same time as all of this is going on.


They could be just reacting to rumors.



> Again WWE are acting exactly how guilty people would act, just hoping it gets swept under the table,


It's a bad situation, no one wins from that. 



> removing fans with banners about the topic and wanting to pay Mauro off.


The fan was in a restricted area and stood there for several minutes, seeking attention. You try going ringside or courtside to any event without paying and tell me if the result wouldn't be thee same.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Any news on how much they offered Mauro?


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Ibracadabra said:


> that's from a reddit post, where the OP deliberately forgot to add in that they got their items back and nothing was missing.


Cool, saw it on Twitter and thought it might be relevant.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Are posts being deleted as I keep getting notifications of post quotes but when i check it says in deleted posts.

If the posts are deleted who is quoting them why are they being removed?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> I'm wondering just how much Vince is willing to pay Mauro for his silence?
> 
> A million? 2 million? 3? 4? 5? 10?
> 
> If I'm Mauro, I take it as far and as much as Vince offers. 'Cause let's be honest : If he was offered 5 mill to keep quiet, he would be a fool not to take the money which would provide him with a nice comfortable retirement. Basically, Money is the root of all Evil and Vince knows this.


0 chance he'd get any where near the amount of that, Vince doesn't give a shit about bullying culture nor does he most likely care about the fact that Mauro is gone.

Wrestling is based on bullying culture due to the 'respect' you need to earn over years. He'd get something in the low six figures if he did accept it. If not Mauro can speak out like Justin Roberts has and either it'll blow up even bigger than the situation is now (which I doubt, the story is the biggest it can get IMO) or if the story gets bigger, Vince will simply either fire JBL and rehire him later or put him on a 3 month suspension.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

MOBELS said:


> 0 chance he'd get any where near the amount of that, Vince doesn't give a shit about bullying culture nor does he most likely care about the fact that Mauro is gone.
> 
> Wrestling is based on bullying culture due to the 'respect' you need to earn over years. He'd get something in the low six figures if he did accept it. If not Mauro can speak out like Justin Roberts has and either it'll blow up even bigger than the situation is now (which I doubt, the story is the biggest it can get IMO) or if the story gets bigger, Vince will simply either fire JBL and rehire him later or put him on a 3 month suspension.


Vince cares about the sponsors and the public repercussions. If this story gets bigger than it is he'll pull the gun on JBL.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

what makes me laugh with the bleeding hearts sucking up to the wimpy mauro is they are all crying as well because JBL may have shouted at him.
Yes, thats all he has done it seems was shouted and the wuss took weeks off work.

Now imagine if it was HHH or even vince that shouted at the wimp, would the same bleeding hearts who demand JBL be sacked expect HHH to be sacked or Vince to resign?
Bleeding hearts bitching cos a person in the wrestling industry may have been given out to.
If it was not so ridiculous the whole thing it would be funny.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

That's how the WWE handles things- they pay people off rather than taking care of the root problem within their organization.

It's going to be up the fans to cause enough uproar to make sure justice is dealt.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

While i have pity he has bipolar it does seem to me that he acted like a dick over the announcer award thing by tweeting about it and constantly retweeting things and when JBL gave him stick he suddenly runs away and hides. Its like dude regardless of bipolar you cant be a dick get shit and then hide behind it. Like when people commit crimes and hide behind their illness i feel if you have the guts to do it then have the guts to stand up and take the flak. If i did a crime like fuck would i hide behind my autism, i don't WANT to be treated special and protected if i break the law then fair enough i'll take the consequences.


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> I've heard many, many horror stories about JBL as well. I wish he would've tried that crap on someone like Haku.


JBL may be an asshole, but he's not crazy!


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

lol he hasn't been fired yet. what a sad company.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



wwetna1 said:


> Problem with this logic is that he is known to not fuck with anyone after they prove themselves and stand up.
> 
> I mean you can say he has no right to fuck with them.
> 
> ...


Like a typical bully they will stop once you stand up to them but it has nothing to do with respect. It's that underneath all that perceived toughness is they are a coward. They only want to pick on people who won't fight back. JBL stops, not because they earned his respect but because he doesn't want to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Former WWE Stars DEFEND John Bradshaw Layfield!*



JTB33b said:


> Like a typical bully they will stop once you stand up to them but it has nothing to do with respect. It's that underneath all that perceived toughness is they are a coward. They only want to pick on people who won't fight back. JBL stops, not because they earned his respect but because he doesn't want to get his ass kicked.


Agreed. I had a hearty laugh when I read Del Rio talking about the JBL situation today, and he said that he didn't know what was going on with it, but that JBL was always respectful to him. Of course he was, because Del Rio is a former MMA fighter and he's got a screw loose, if JBL ever tried anything with him, he'd get his neck broken.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> While i have pity he has bipolar it does seem to me that he acted like a dick over the announcer award thing by tweeting about it and constantly retweeting things and when JBL gave him stick he suddenly runs away and hides. Its like dude regardless of bipolar you cant be a dick get shit and then hide behind it. Like when people commit crimes and hide behind their illness i feel if you have the guts to do it then have the guts to stand up and take the flak. If i did a crime like fuck would i hide behind my autism, i don't WANT to be treated special and protected if i break the law then fair enough i'll take the consequences.


He was happy about winning an award, how in the fuck is favouriting and retweeting things like 'congratulations' being a dick?! If they weren't happy just tell him and there was no reason for JBL to bully him. End of.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

So now that Mauro has officially stated that JBL did nothing wrong to him maybe all those mouthy bleeding hearts who wanted him to lose his job based on fabricated rumors and hearsay will now be willing to admit they were wrong and acted like idiots.
I will not be holding my breath though as these bleeding hearts are usually incapable of admitting they were wrong in the first place.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

The damn business has gone soft if f*ckers like Mauro can't take a lil' ribbin'.

All this hate for JBL is unwarranted and in my day this sh*t would've been considered a brotherhood between the boys.

#GiveJBLAChance


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

So someone went and created an official Wikipedia entry on all the JBL bullying/harassment claims from over the years.

It's highly-detailed and a lengthy read, citing numerous sources and quotes from a list of former talents.

I thought it was interesting, but go ahead and form your own opinions.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Layfield_bullying_and_harassment_allegations


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Im happy to hear JBL was not punished otherwise it could have hurt locker room morale. Everyone would be scared of doing anything


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The High King said:


> *So now that Mauro has officially stated that JBL did nothing wrong to him *maybe all those mouthy bleeding hearts who wanted him to lose his job based on fabricated rumors and hearsay will now be willing to admit they were wrong and acted like idiots.
> I will not be holding my breath though as these bleeding hearts are usually incapable of admitting they were wrong in the first place.


Ever stop and consider that Mauro got a lot of hush money by Vince that led to this?

Fabricated rumors, my ass. 

Vince gave Mauro a nice "going-away" present(financially-speaking) and Mauro in return keeps his mouth shut. Hence the whole "officially stated" shit.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hogan uses the n word while drunk in his own house nearly gets Benoit'd. 
JBL bullies wrestlers for years nothing ever happens. Something's wrong with this company.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Ever stop and consider that Mauro got a lot of hush money by Vince that led to this?
> 
> Fabricated rumors, my ass.
> 
> Vince gave Mauro a nice "going-away" present(financially-speaking) and Mauro in return keeps his mouth shut. Hence the whole "officially stated" shit.


So Mauro officially states JBL had nothing to do with it so that means you are calling the wimpy little shit you defended a liar and a money grabber.
Either way Mauro is either a wimp who did not have the balls to speak out
He is a money grabbing shit who would rather take the money than expose the so called truth you claim
Mauro comes out of this like a shit regardless.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Ever stop and consider that Mauro got a lot of hush money by Vince that led to this?
> 
> Fabricated rumors, my ass.
> 
> Vince gave Mauro a nice "going-away" present(financially-speaking) and Mauro in return keeps his mouth shut. Hence the whole "officially stated" shit.


Yeah, if it's fabricated why did Mauro's good friend Bas Rutten want to kick JBL's ass if JBL didn't do anything? Did Bas just pull JBL's name out of thin air?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JBL is a slug and needs to be squashed like a bug.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Yeah, if it's fabricated why did Mauro's good friend Bas Rutten want to kick JBL's ass if JBL didn't do anything? Did Bas just pull JBL's name out of thin air?


Don't forget Pat Miletich as well.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The High King said:


> So now that Mauro has officially stated that JBL did nothing wrong to him [...]


I believe you but can you cite that? I can't find that info anywhere in the thread or OP.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I believe you but can you cite that? I can't find that info anywhere in the thread or OP.


Mauro; 
“WWE and I have mutually agreed to part ways. It has nothing to do with JBL.”

I read it here; http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...t_Ways_Statements_from_JBL_Mauro_and_WWE.html


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The High King said:


> Mauro;
> “WWE and I have mutually agreed to part ways. It has nothing to do with JBL.”
> 
> I read it here; http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...t_Ways_Statements_from_JBL_Mauro_and_WWE.html


Appreciate it sir :quite


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Annoys me how all the bandwagon jumping bleeding hearts who claim to hate bullying and targeted JBL do not have a issue with the delicate little wimp shit Mauro.

If the Mauro defenders really believed JBL caused him to cry and leave then why are they not criticizing Mauro for selling out and taking the money instead of telling the wwe to shove the money and speak out this so called bullying.
Hypocrites the lot of them


----------

